# Muslims Are People too!



## citizenal (Jan 18, 2016)

Presently, America is embroiled in a war on terrorism.  As a result, much is being written about the “Muslim scourge” and the terrible beliefs of Islam. We have all read these condemning E-Mails, so there is no need to repeat them now.  It should be obvious that a purpose of these E-Mails is to foster hatred for Muslims so as to strengthen our resolve to win the war on terrorism. Win the war on Terrorism?  Stop and think about this for a moment.  If you do, it should be clear that it is not possible to defeat terrorism by warring against it.  To be sure, all warring against terrorism does is create more terrorism.  Then, how can we rid the world of terrorism?  The first thing we must do is acknowledge that Muslim’s are human beings no different from us.  As such, the vast majority of them are good people and only a tiny minority are terrorists.  Once this earth shaking realization sinks in, we must ask ourselves, what drives intelligent Muslim men and women into such desperation that they commit terrorist acts against innocent people?  The answer to this question should be obvious.  Muslim terrorism is driven by the wish to achieve justice for the Palestinian people who were grievously wronged by creation of the State of Israel.  Unfortunately, it is impossible to reverse what is best described as a tremendous blunder on the part of the world community, because the nation of Israel has existed for so long that many Israelis know of no other life.  What then is the solution to world terrorism?  The answer to this question should also be obvious.  The world community, which wrongfully created the state of Israel, must right this wrong by pressuring Israel to grant Palestinians full and equal citizenship to its Jewish population.  No, this is not impossible to achieve.  Haven’t blacks in the United States and South Africa realized this very same dream?  Why should the world condone apartheid in Israel when it was condemned in South Africa?  Are Palestinians less than black people?  Apparently they are, because America is fighting a war on terror to help Israel continue to discriminate against the Palestinians.  Therefore, the war on terror will never end because we, the citizens of the United States, have forgotten the principals upon which the American ideal rests.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 18, 2016)

Muslims have been a scourge on humanity since the pervert died.
When islam changes, so would the world view.
Its hard to embolden islam when their end game is a caliphate reached by any means necessary.


----------



## the_human_being (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 18, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Presently, America is embroiled in a war on terrorism.  As a result, much is being written about the “Muslim scourge” and the terrible beliefs of Islam. We have all read these condemning E-Mails, so there is no need to repeat them now.  It should be obvious that a purpose of these E-Mails is to foster hatred for Muslims so as to strengthen our resolve to win the war on terrorism. Win the war on Terrorism?  Stop and think about this for a moment.  If you do, it should be clear that it is not possible to defeat terrorism by warring against it.  To be sure, all warring against terrorism does is create more terrorism.  Then, how can we rid the world of terrorism?  The first thing we must do is acknowledge that Muslim’s are human beings no different from us.  As such, the vast majority of them are good people and only a tiny minority are terrorists.  Once this earth shaking realization sinks in, we must ask ourselves, what drives intelligent Muslim men and women into such desperation that they commit terrorist acts against innocent people?  The answer to this question should be obvious.  Muslim terrorism is driven by the wish to achieve justice for the Palestinian people who were grievously wronged by creation of the State of Israel.  Unfortunately, it is impossible to reverse what is best described as a tremendous blunder on the part of the world community, because the nation of Israel has existed for so long that many Israelis know of no other life.  What then is the solution to world terrorism?  The answer to this question should also be obvious.  The world community, which wrongfully created the state of Israel, must right this wrong by pressuring Israel to grant Palestinians full and equal citizenship to its Jewish population.  No, this is not impossible to achieve.  Haven’t blacks in the United States and South Africa realized this very same dream?  Why should the world condone apartheid in Israel when it was condemned in South Africa?  Are Palestinians less than black people?  Apparently they are, because America is fighting a war on terror to help Israel continue to discriminate against the Palestinians.  Therefore, the war on terror will never end because we, the citizens of the United States, have forgotten the principals upon which the American ideal rests.



Complete nonsense.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 18, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Presently, America is embroiled in a war on terrorism.  As a result, much is being written about the “Muslim scourge” and the terrible beliefs of Islam. We have all read these condemning E-Mails, so there is no need to repeat them now.  It should be obvious that a purpose of these E-Mails is to foster hatred for Muslims so as to strengthen our resolve to win the war on terrorism. Win the war on Terrorism?  Stop and think about this for a moment.  If you do, it should be clear that it is not possible to defeat terrorism by warring against it.  To be sure, all warring against terrorism does is create more terrorism.  Then, how can we rid the world of terrorism?  The first thing we must do is acknowledge that Muslim’s are human beings no different from us.  As such, the vast majority of them are good people and only a tiny minority are terrorists.  Once this earth shaking realization sinks in, we must ask ourselves, what drives intelligent Muslim men and women into such desperation that they commit terrorist acts against innocent people?  The answer to this question should be obvious.  Muslim terrorism is driven by the wish to achieve justice for the Palestinian people who were grievously wronged by creation of the State of Israel.  Unfortunately, it is impossible to reverse what is best described as a tremendous blunder on the part of the world community, because the nation of Israel has existed for so long that many Israelis know of no other life.  What then is the solution to world terrorism?  The answer to this question should also be obvious.  The world community, which wrongfully created the state of Israel, must right this wrong by pressuring Israel to grant Palestinians full and equal citizenship to its Jewish population.  No, this is not impossible to achieve.  Haven’t blacks in the United States and South Africa realized this very same dream?  Why should the world condone apartheid in Israel when it was condemned in South Africa?  Are Palestinians less than black people?  Apparently they are, because America is fighting a war on terror to help Israel continue to discriminate against the Palestinians.  Therefore, the war on terror will never end because we, the citizens of the United States, have forgotten the principals upon which the American ideal rests.



Yesterday a mother of six was stabbed in front of her kids by a palestinian seeking "justice"

Today, another mother was stabbed by a Palestinian kid seeking "justice".

No,l they don't deserve equal rights, and we don't want peace with such people. We want them gone.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 18, 2016)

The Palestinians elected a terrorist group to lead them. Violence is always the answer with savages.


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 18, 2016)

I dated a Muslim for a while. Very attractive young lady I met over the summer. She was what I would call a devout Muslim. Did the ritual bathing, put on the sacred robes and prayed thing five times a day. It really ate up a bunch of her time.

She was a whopping pain in the ass but thats true of any particularly attractive young lady so nothing new their. 

Would I want to deal with being surrounded by people who spend so much time with their face in the dirt. Probably not. But she wasn't a bad sort. Just kinda spoiled, came from a rich family. Very self centered but again thats a young attractive girl thing

I can assure you Muslims are people just like everyone else.

I've met some real loons who are christians that she couldn't hold a candle to. Freaks who actually think ole Jebus is about to appear out of thin air and float around in the sky for a while kinda lunatics.

Its individuals more than its groups, although gang mentality does play a large part in just how far an individual lunatic will go.

Speaking of lunatics and gang mentality, palestinians come to mind. Now there's a bunch of combatants that need to be treated as such. Under the authority given to the host nation in the Geneva conventions all palestinians who have engaged in activities against the state should be deported, immediately.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 18, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Presently, America is embroiled in a war on terrorism.  As a result, much is being written about the “Muslim scourge” and the terrible beliefs of Islam. We have all read these condemning E-Mails, so there is no need to repeat them now.  It should be obvious that a purpose of these E-Mails is to foster hatred for Muslims so as to strengthen our resolve to win the war on terrorism. Win the war on Terrorism?  Stop and think about this for a moment.  If you do, it should be clear that it is not possible to defeat terrorism by warring against it.  To be sure, all warring against terrorism does is create more terrorism.  Then, how can we rid the world of terrorism?  The first thing we must do is acknowledge that Muslim’s are human beings no different from us.  As such, the vast majority of them are good people and only a tiny minority are terrorists.  Once this earth shaking realization sinks in, we must ask ourselves, what drives intelligent Muslim men and women into such desperation that they commit terrorist acts against innocent people?  The answer to this question should be obvious.  Muslim terrorism is driven by the wish to achieve justice for the Palestinian people who were grievously wronged by creation of the State of Israel.  Unfortunately, it is impossible to reverse what is best described as a tremendous blunder on the part of the world community, because the nation of Israel has existed for so long that many Israelis know of no other life.  What then is the solution to world terrorism?  The answer to this question should also be obvious.  The world community, which wrongfully created the state of Israel, must right this wrong by pressuring Israel to grant Palestinians full and equal citizenship to its Jewish population.  No, this is not impossible to achieve.  Haven’t blacks in the United States and South Africa realized this very same dream?  Why should the world condone apartheid in Israel when it was condemned in South Africa?  Are Palestinians less than black people?  Apparently they are, because America is fighting a war on terror to help Israel continue to discriminate against the Palestinians.  Therefore, the war on terror will never end because we, the citizens of the United States, have forgotten the principals upon which the American ideal rests.


*
it should be clear that it is not possible to defeat terrorism by warring against it.* 

Sure it is, shoot every terrorist in the head, problem solved.

*To be sure, all warring against terrorism does is create more terrorism.* 

Shoot the new batch in the head as well. And anyone who helped them.

*The first thing we must do is acknowledge that Muslim’s are human beings no different from us.* 

They are people. No different than us, except for the child bride stuff and the head cutting off and the stoning adulterers and throwing homos off buildings. Except for all the 7th century barbarian stuff, very similar to us.
*
Muslim terrorism is driven by the wish to achieve justice for the Palestinian people
*
Bullshit.

*Unfortunately, it is impossible to reverse what is best described as a tremendous blunder on the part of the world community
*
The blunder was not destroying Islam. Maybe that will still happen?
*
must right this wrong by pressuring Israel to grant Palestinians full and equal citizenship to its Jewish population.* 

Sending them all to Syria is a better idea.

*the war on terror will never end because we, the citizens of the United States, have forgotten the principals upon which the American ideal rests.
*
The Founding Fathers didn't like Muslim barbarians either.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Jan 18, 2016)

If Muslims were human they wouldn't be muslims.
If muslims are unwilling to allow terrorists to represent them they should police their own ranks. If they continue to support terrorists they are a part of the problem. 
Killing all muslims assures no more muslim terrorists.
Simple.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 18, 2016)

TNHarley: So there are three kinds of people in the world; evil Muslims, Jews who profess Christian values, and the rest of mankind which has to bear the burden of the cost of creating the state of Israel.  Close to 100 million people have suffered early and horrible deaths as a price exacted on the world so Israel can exist.  Isn't it time to try something else other than killing and war.

Toddsterpatriot:  And for everyone you shoot in the head 20 more terrorists are created.  And for every one of the 20 new terrorists shot in the head 400 more are created then 8,000, then 60,000, etc.  Pretty soon we are going to run out of bullets. The are people no better then us, except for the Spanish Inquisition, My Lai, Agent Orange, WWI, etc., etc., ad naseum.  We are not angels.  No one is.  But we are supposed to be a Christian nation and a Christian nation does not demonize and assist in the ethnic cleansing of innocent and blameless people (the Palestinians).


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 18, 2016)

citizenal said:


> TNHarley: So there are three kinds of people in the world; evil Muslims, Jews who profess Christian values, and the rest of mankind which has to bear the burden of the cost of creating the state of Israel.  Close to 100 million people have suffered early and horrible deaths as a price exacted on the world so Israel can exist.  Isn't it time to try something else other than killing and war.
> 
> Toddsterpatriot:  And for everyone you shoot in the head 20 more terrorists are created.  And for every one of the 20 new terrorists shot in the head 400 more are created then 8,000, then 60,000, etc.  Pretty soon we are going to run out of bullets. The are people no better then us, except for the Spanish Inquisition, My Lai, Agent Orange, WWI, etc., etc., ad naseum.  We are not angels.  No one is.  But we are supposed to be a Christian nation and a Christian nation does not demonize and assist in the ethnic cleansing of innocent and blameless people (the Palestinians).


 I am not going to discuss something with someone that denies 1440 years of history.
Besides that, I never did mention war.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 18, 2016)

citizenal said:


> TNHarley: So there are three kinds of people in the world; evil Muslims, Jews who profess Christian values, and the rest of mankind which has to bear the burden of the cost of creating the state of Israel.  Close to 100 million people have suffered early and horrible deaths as a price exacted on the world so Israel can exist.  Isn't it time to try something else other than killing and war.
> 
> Toddsterpatriot:  And for everyone you shoot in the head 20 more terrorists are created.  And for every one of the 20 new terrorists shot in the head 400 more are created then 8,000, then 60,000, etc.  Pretty soon we are going to run out of bullets. The are people no better then us, except for the Spanish Inquisition, My Lai, Agent Orange, WWI, etc., etc., ad naseum.  We are not angels.  No one is.  But we are supposed to be a Christian nation and a Christian nation does not demonize and assist in the ethnic cleansing of innocent and blameless people (the Palestinians).


*
Toddsterpatriot: And for everyone you shoot in the head 20 more terrorists are created*

We can shoot 20 new terrorists.

*And for every one of the 20 new terrorists shot in the head 400 more are created*

Are Muslims really that stupid?
*
Pretty soon we are going to run out of bullets.*

I'm pretty sure we'll run out of terrorists before we run out of bullets.
*
We are not angels.  No one is.
*
Never claimed we were, but we're not currently chopping off heads, selling child brides, throwing homos off buildings and stoning women who were raped.


----------



## williepete (Jan 18, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Pretty soon we are going to run out of bullets.



Well then. That's what a fused airburst is for, innit?


----------



## Shusha (Jan 18, 2016)

Blaming Islamic terrorism on Israel is just another blood libel against the Jewish people.  

Islamic terrorism does not occur because Muslims are victims of Jewish self-determination.   Islamic terrorism arises from their own strongly held ideology  -- especially concepts of jihad, war, martyrdom, conquest, dehumanization of 'other', dhimmi, taqiyya, hudna, etc.  The reason why this is so strong in Islam and not found in other religions is because the faith is "stuck" in the 7th century point of view of one man.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 18, 2016)

Dear 9thIDdoc:

Killing all Muslims is not a solution.

From your words, I have to conclude that you subscribe to ethnic cleansing; a war crime.  I have argued that Zionists are war criminals and because of them, the rule of law among nations has been destroyed.  Thank you for validating and confirming my position in this matter.  Zionists truly are the true enemies of mankind and in their zest for doing Satan's work they are dragging Judaism, Christianity, and Islam down with them.  It should be abundantly clear that Zionism bears responsibility for the downfall of the human race.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 18, 2016)

Why argue about something when you deny its history?
Are you THAT desperate?


----------



## citizenal (Jan 18, 2016)

Dear Shusha:

There was no Islamic terrorism of note before the establishment of the state of Israel and plenty after Israel was established.  This belies your position in this matter.  The obvious truth for all to see is; no Israel, no terrorism and the human race has a shot at living in a peaceful world.  And by the way, what you claim about Islam can also be said about Judaism which has been stuck in the same century since Jesus Christ came into the world.  I have a question for you.  Christians believe Jesus Christ was the Messiah; Jews do not.  If Jesus is not the Messiah as the Jews believe, then what is lacking in the ministry of Jesus Christ that would make the Jewish holdouts accept him as the Messiah?  What does Jesus Christ lack by Jewish standards to be the true Messiah?  Can you help me?  I don't have a clue what the answer to this question is.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 18, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Dear Shusha:
> 
> There was no Islamic terrorism of note before the establishment of the state of Israel and plenty after Israel was established.  This belies your position in this matter.  The obvious truth for all to see is; no Israel, no terrorism and the human race has a shot at living in a peaceful world.  And by the way, what you claim about Islam can also be said about Judaism which has been stuck in the same century since Jesus Christ came into the world.  I have a question for you.  Christians believe Jesus Christ was the Messiah; Jews do not.  If Jesus is not the Messiah as the Jews believe, then what is lacking in the ministry of Jesus Christ that would make the Jewish holdouts accept him as the Messiah?  What does Jesus Christ lack by Jewish standards to be the true Messiah?  Can you help me?  I don't have a clue what the answer to this question is.


Utter bullshit. That was when terrorism got a "word".
So, I see that you are not dishonestly ignoring their history, you are just completely ignorant of it. Like the Kharijites


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 18, 2016)

Well, of _*COURSE*_ Muslims are people...

People caught-up in an anachronistic, misogynistic medieval warrior-religion cult...

People suffering from a particular form of metaphorical brain cancer...


----------



## citizenal (Jan 18, 2016)

Dear Williepete:

How does it feel to be a dupe for the demented criminals who overthrew our government in 1913?


----------



## citizenal (Jan 18, 2016)

Dear TNHarly:

You are the victim of and overdose of Zionist propaganda.  The history you refer to is as about as new as the bottle of beer I bought this afternoon.  When you talk history, make sure you use the one that really happened.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 18, 2016)

Kondor3:

Really now!  And your statements are a reflection of who and what you are.  How truly sad and pathetic.

To everybody:

Isn't there anyone on these boards who can offer something of substance which is worth discussing in this thread.  All I am hearing from is a bunch of ignoramuses who have no idea what they are talking and resort to mis-information gleaned from anti-Muslim hate E-Mail and Zionist propaganda to make their points and support their statements.  I thought posting this thread would be illuminating.  Instead, all has been is tedious and boring.


----------



## williepete (Jan 18, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Dear Williepete:
> 
> *How does it feel to be a dupe* for the demented criminals who overthrew our government in 1913?



Feel? Well, you feel a little clunk when the bomb comes off the mount. You feel a little vibration when you fire the cannon.

But I'm out of that business now and retired. Younger guys are duping the crap out of terrorist savages these days.

But thanks for asking.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 18, 2016)

Dear Williepete:

Yeah, I miss the good old days also.  Like the woosh when a Phoenix missile is pickeled off the pylon on your wing, the multiple explosions of zuni rockets as they pile into their target, and the sudden jerk upwards as you release your load of 250 pounders.  Sounds like we used to enjoy the same things (F4-Phantoms, VF-11, the Red Rippers 65-70, USS Forestall).  Hats off to ya sport.  The pic is of me and the boring chunk of aluminum I fly now.


----------



## Shusha (Jan 18, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Dear Shusha:
> 
> There was no Islamic terrorism of note before the establishment of the state of Israel and plenty after Israel was established.  This belies your position in this matter.  The obvious truth for all to see is; no Israel, no terrorism and the human race has a shot at living in a peaceful world.  And by the way, what you claim about Islam can also be said about Judaism which has been stuck in the same century since Jesus Christ came into the world.  ....



Oh please.  Its an excuse to avoid facing the problematic ideology of Islam.  Its an excuse to lay blame elsewhere. 

Here's the test to see if its an excuse or if the Jewish people really have become a scourge to the world in only the past 70 years:

Did antisemitism exist or not exist prior to the re-constitution of Israel?  Were Jews blamed and scapegoated for the problems of the world before they returned to the land of their ancestors?  Were Jews seen as the cause of evil in the world before 1948? 

Of course they were.  Where shall we start? Going backwards with Hitler blaming the Jews for the ills of the world?  The pogroms of eastern Europe in the late 1800's?  The blood libels and well poisonings and plague accusations of the Middle Ages?  The "just for fun" killings by the Crusaders on the way to the Crusades? The expulsions and the genocides of the Inquisition?  The genocide and the slavery and the expulsions of the Roman times? 

There are nearly 3000 years of historical anti-semitism towards the Jewish people.  And yet you're trying to tell me that Islamic terrorism against the children of Syria, against Americans, against people in Spain, and in Britain and France, and Sweden and Germany, in KSA, in India, in Indonesia, in Turkey, in China, and Nigeria is the result of Zionism?  That barely scratches the surface. There have even been attacks in Canada. Are you telling me that an attack in Canada is due to the Jewish people wanting their own sovereign nation?  Please. 

Do you think the world would give a crap about Palestinians if they were trying to win self-determination and sovereignty from Jordan or some other Muslim country?  Look to see how much the world cares about the Kurds to answer that question. 

Take some ownership.  And start examining your own ideology.

Oh, and I didn't answer the rest of the post as it is off-topic and, frankly, I don't believe you that you don't know the answer.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 18, 2016)

williepete said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty soon we are going to run out of bullets.
> ...



Now, with added bacon!


----------



## williepete (Jan 18, 2016)

citizenal said:


> The pic is of me and the boring chunk of aluminum I fly now.View attachment 60272



Very nice! That boring chunk of aluminum is the real thing. I'm only pulling simulator duty these days. People pay me to die with them.

Those zunis must have been a hoot. Went through my share of 2.75" williepetes and HE but not a zuni.

Fly safe out there.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 18, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Dear Williepete:
> 
> How does it feel to be a dupe for the demented criminals who overthrew our government in 1913?



*the demented criminals who overthrew our government in 1913?*

Which people overthrew which government?


----------



## Humanity (Jan 18, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Muslims have been a scourge on humanity since the pervert died.
> When islam changes, so would the world view.
> Its hard to embolden islam when their end game is a caliphate reached by any means necessary.



Don't show your ignorance in public...

You end up looking like an ignoramus! 

Learn something of true Islam, not what Fox News tells you, then comment!


----------



## Humanity (Jan 18, 2016)

9thIDdoc said:


> If Muslims were human they wouldn't be muslims.



Oh good lord...

If brains were dynamite, you wouldn't have enough to blow your nose!


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 18, 2016)

Lipush said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Presently, America is embroiled in a war on terrorism.  As a result, much is being written about the “Muslim scourge” and the terrible beliefs of Islam. We have all read these condemning E-Mails, so there is no need to repeat them now.  It should be obvious that a purpose of these E-Mails is to foster hatred for Muslims so as to strengthen our resolve to win the war on terrorism. Win the war on Terrorism?  Stop and think about this for a moment.  If you do, it should be clear that it is not possible to defeat terrorism by warring against it.  To be sure, all warring against terrorism does is create more terrorism.  Then, how can we rid the world of terrorism?  The first thing we must do is acknowledge that Muslim’s are human beings no different from us.  As such, the vast majority of them are good people and only a tiny minority are terrorists.  Once this earth shaking realization sinks in, we must ask ourselves, what drives intelligent Muslim men and women into such desperation that they commit terrorist acts against innocent people?  The answer to this question should be obvious.  Muslim terrorism is driven by the wish to achieve justice for the Palestinian people who were grievously wronged by creation of the State of Israel.  Unfortunately, it is impossible to reverse what is best described as a tremendous blunder on the part of the world community, because the nation of Israel has existed for so long that many Israelis know of no other life.  What then is the solution to world terrorism?  The answer to this question should also be obvious.  The world community, which wrongfully created the state of Israel, must right this wrong by pressuring Israel to grant Palestinians full and equal citizenship to its Jewish population.  No, this is not impossible to achieve.  Haven’t blacks in the United States and South Africa realized this very same dream?  Why should the world condone apartheid in Israel when it was condemned in South Africa?  Are Palestinians less than black people?  Apparently they are, because America is fighting a war on terror to help Israel continue to discriminate against the Palestinians.  Therefore, the war on terror will never end because we, the citizens of the United States, have forgotten the principals upon which the American ideal rests.
> ...




Had Israel had thegood sense to learn fron Jordan how to deal with Palestinians that would have been the case.  But no, those Zionists in Israel make peace offerings to the Palestinians, build a security fence & concede Jew free land to them so they can remain in Israel.  Nutyandyahoo should be tried & convictred for war crimes against his own Israeli citizens.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 18, 2016)

Dear Shusha:

I will answer questions and posturing to the best of my ability.

Anti-Semitism did exist prior to the re-constitution of Israel. However, before proceeding, it should be understood that while Israel was re-established in 1948, its re-establishment was contrary to Torah scripture and contrary to international law.  It was contrary to Torah scripture because only God has the authority to call the Jews back together as one people.  The Rothschild’s, a family of frauds and international criminals who spearheaded the creation of the State of Israel, have no right or moral authority to speak for God or over-rule His will in this regard.  It is contrary to international law because under international law, no group of people has the right to steal the land or another group of people and then to cleanse them from the land of their forebears.

A measure of anti-Semitism has existed in the world through history.  This is because Judaism is a clannish and exclusionary religion that, traditionally, has shunned and disparaged outsiders.  However, no significant anti-Semitism existed in Germany prior to WWI.  At the time, Germany was the most sophisticated and scientifically advanced nation in the world. Jews were accepted and respected members of German society.  This all changed when the Germany people learned that the Rothschild Zionists wrongfully brought America into WWI on the side of the British, engineered the horrible and debilitating terms of the treaty of Versailles, supported and financed Hitler’s rise to power, and engineered world Jewry’s declaration of war against Germany in 1933.

Yes!  Anti-Semitism did exist prior to the re-establishment of Israel in 1948, but it grew dramatically in the 20th century because the Rothschild Zionists elected to create the state of Israel and by so doing, they willingly sacrificed Jews to the hatred of the Germans and in the ovens of the Nazis.  What a blessing the holocaust was to the Zionists.  The world would now forever suffer and be the victim of the guilt associated with these abominations.  However, another reason they did these things was to foster anti-Semitism in Europe so Jews would be forced to flee their homelands and immigrate to Israel.

No!  Jews were not blamed and scapegoated for the problems of the world years before they returned to the land of their ancestors.  However, in many nations, they were viewed as trouble makers because of their exclusionary behavior and financial manipulations.  It wasn’t until the Rothschild Zionists intervened, and through their meddling and duplicity, caused the Fascists and Nazis to condemn the Jews as the author of all the world’s problems.  No sane human believes this today because the Jews are a people no different from the rest of us.  However, the same cannot be said about the leaders of Zionism.  They are far more evil than the Hitler and his Nazis because Hitler and his Nazis are their stepchild and offshoots of Zionist thinking and behavior.

Want another juicy tidbit about the beloved Zionists.  They also planned to use the sinking of the USS Liberty with all hands, during the Six Days War, as a false flag excuse to justify American aircraft dropping nuclear bombs on Cairo.  Thank God the Liberty did not sink, because this forced the Zionists to call back our nuclear armed airplanes.  Doesn’t this warm the cockles of your heart?  Don’t we just love the Zionists?  The world is becoming over-populated and we have nothing to worry about because they are so proficient at killing innocent people through the use of their dutiful surrogates; namely the armed forces of the United States of America.

If you wish to learn more about these issues, a more detailed analysis can be found in my book, “100 Years of Deception”; available from Barnes & Noble and Amazon books.

http://outskirtspress.com/webPage/isbn/9781478753667


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 18, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Dear Shusha:
> 
> I will answer questions and posturing to the best of my ability.
> 
> ...


*
Thank God the Liberty did not sink, because this forced the Zionists to call back our nuclear armed airplanes.
*
Why would the US have dropped nukes on Cairo over one ship?
What makes you think Israel had the authority to call forth or call back a US nuclear attack?

You're seeing an entire group of doctors, aren't you?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 18, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Dear Shusha:
> 
> I will answer questions and posturing to the best of my ability.
> 
> ...


*
begins by establishing that passage of the Federal Reserve Act in 1913 constituted an overthrow of our government.
*
LOL!
You poor girl.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 18, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> I dated a Muslim for a while. Very attractive young lady I met over the summer. She was what I would call a devout Muslim. Did the ritual bathing, put on the sacred robes and prayed thing five times a day. It really ate up a bunch of her time.


You're full of BS

Devout muslim women Do Not date.......especially an infidel like you.   ......


----------



## Shusha (Jan 18, 2016)

Yep, citizenal , so you admit it has nothing to do with Zionism and everything to do with anti-semitism.  Thanks, that was my point.  I don't need to waste my time


----------



## Roudy (Jan 18, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Presently, America is embroiled in a war on terrorism.  As a result, much is being written about the “Muslim scourge” and the terrible beliefs of Islam. We have all read these condemning E-Mails, so there is no need to repeat them now.  It should be obvious that a purpose of these E-Mails is to foster hatred for Muslims so as to strengthen our resolve to win the war on terrorism. Win the war on Terrorism?  Stop and think about this for a moment.  If you do, it should be clear that it is not possible to defeat terrorism by warring against it.  To be sure, all warring against terrorism does is create more terrorism.  Then, how can we rid the world of terrorism?  The first thing we must do is acknowledge that Muslim’s are human beings no different from us.  As such, the vast majority of them are good people and only a tiny minority are terrorists.  Once this earth shaking realization sinks in, we must ask ourselves, what drives intelligent Muslim men and women into such desperation that they commit terrorist acts against innocent people?  The answer to this question should be obvious.  Muslim terrorism is driven by the wish to achieve justice for the Palestinian people who were grievously wronged by creation of the State of Israel.  Unfortunately, it is impossible to reverse what is best described as a tremendous blunder on the part of the world community, because the nation of Israel has existed for so long that many Israelis know of no other life.  What then is the solution to world terrorism?  The answer to this question should also be obvious.  The world community, which wrongfully created the state of Israel, must right this wrong by pressuring Israel to grant Palestinians full and equal citizenship to its Jewish population.  No, this is not impossible to achieve.  Haven’t blacks in the United States and South Africa realized this very same dream?  Why should the world condone apartheid in Israel when it was condemned in South Africa?  Are Palestinians less than black people?  Apparently they are, because America is fighting a war on terror to help Israel continue to discriminate against the Palestinians.  Therefore, the war on terror will never end because we, the citizens of the United States, have forgotten the principals upon which the American ideal rests.



Right.  So the entire blame for Muslim intolerance, savagery, terrorism, and barbarism falls upon the Jews. If we just destroy the Jewish state everything will be honky dory.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 18, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Dear 9thIDdoc:
> 
> Killing all Muslims is not a solution.
> 
> From your words, I have to conclude that you subscribe to ethnic cleansing; a war crime.  I have argued that Zionists are war criminals and because of them, the rule of law among nations has been destroyed.  Thank you for validating and confirming my position in this matter.  Zionists truly are the true enemies of mankind and in their zest for doing Satan's work they are dragging Judaism, Christianity, and Islam down with them.  It should be abundantly clear that Zionism bears responsibility for the downfall of the human race.


Actually Islam is an evil cult that should be banned from every civilized, free, democratic nation in the world.  It is like a cancer of modern humanity and should be treated as such.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 18, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Dear TNHarly:
> 
> You are the victim of and overdose of Zionist propaganda.  The history you refer to is as about as new as the bottle of beer I bought this afternoon.  When you talk history, make sure you use the one that really happened.


I don't think Muslims in Syria, Libya, and several other Islamic shitholes are decapitating Christians because of Israel, Mahmoud.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 18, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Dear Shusha:
> 
> I will answer questions and posturing to the best of my ability.
> 
> ...



Damn, here we go with the Liberty, the antisemite's dog whistle.  When all else fails bring up the Liberty, when that fails blame 9-11 on da Jooos, sprinkle a few antisemite neo Nazi sites at will.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 18, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > I dated a Muslim for a while. Very attractive young lady I met over the summer. She was what I would call a devout Muslim. Did the ritual bathing, put on the sacred robes and prayed thing five times a day. It really ate up a bunch of her time.
> ...


And who wants to date Moooslem women?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 19, 2016)

Humanity said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims have been a scourge on humanity since the pervert died.
> ...


Every day we learn something of true Islam in a whole shitload of countries. The undertaking business is booming like never before. I get that info from the internet, not Fox News.


----------



## Humanity (Jan 19, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



You need to get out more Tex....

Go and meet some real Muslims not sit reading the BS that is touted around the internet and so called purveyors of news!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 19, 2016)

Lipush said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Presently, America is embroiled in a war on terrorism.  As a result, much is being written about the “Muslim scourge” and the terrible beliefs of Islam. We have all read these condemning E-Mails, so there is no need to repeat them now.  It should be obvious that a purpose of these E-Mails is to foster hatred for Muslims so as to strengthen our resolve to win the war on terrorism. Win the war on Terrorism?  Stop and think about this for a moment.  If you do, it should be clear that it is not possible to defeat terrorism by warring against it.  To be sure, all warring against terrorism does is create more terrorism.  Then, how can we rid the world of terrorism?  The first thing we must do is acknowledge that Muslim’s are human beings no different from us.  As such, the vast majority of them are good people and only a tiny minority are terrorists.  Once this earth shaking realization sinks in, we must ask ourselves, what drives intelligent Muslim men and women into such desperation that they commit terrorist acts against innocent people?  The answer to this question should be obvious.  Muslim terrorism is driven by the wish to achieve justice for the Palestinian people who were grievously wronged by creation of the State of Israel.  Unfortunately, it is impossible to reverse what is best described as a tremendous blunder on the part of the world community, because the nation of Israel has existed for so long that many Israelis know of no other life.  What then is the solution to world terrorism?  The answer to this question should also be obvious.  The world community, which wrongfully created the state of Israel, must right this wrong by pressuring Israel to grant Palestinians full and equal citizenship to its Jewish population.  No, this is not impossible to achieve.  Haven’t blacks in the United States and South Africa realized this very same dream?  Why should the world condone apartheid in Israel when it was condemned in South Africa?  Are Palestinians less than black people?  Apparently they are, because America is fighting a war on terror to help Israel continue to discriminate against the Palestinians.  Therefore, the war on terror will never end because we, the citizens of the United States, have forgotten the principals upon which the American ideal rests.
> ...


For hundreds of years, during Ottoman rule, Muslims, Christians, and Jews lived in Palestine with very little animosity between them.

The Zionists show up and there has been death and destruction ever since.

Perhaps you could shed some light on that phenomenon.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 19, 2016)

Humanity said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims have been a scourge on humanity since the pervert died.
> ...


 lol ok!


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 19, 2016)

Humanity said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


 Who is a "real" muslim? Muslims born in the Bronx?
Secular muslims are not the problem. Lets be real here..


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 19, 2016)

P F Tinmore said:


> QUOTE]
> For hundreds of years, *during Ottoman rule*, Muslims, Christians, and Jews lived in Palestine with very little animosity between them.
> 
> The Zionists show up and there has been death and destruction ever since.
> ...


Ya don't say? 

Look, that really doesn't help your argument lol. As soon as the ottomans started becoming politically unstable and losing power, the Palestinians started revolting. I mean, lets be real here.. they were under control.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 19, 2016)

*Defar Toddsterpatriot:*

*1.  Which people overthrew which government?*

*A foreign banking cartel made up of the world’s richest families overthrew our government concurrent with passage of the Federal Reserve Act in 1913.  This topic is thoroughly covered in the first chapter of my book, “100 Years of Deception”, which can be found by clicking on the following link.*

*100 Years of Deception: A Blueprint for the Destruction of a Nation: Alan R Adaschik: 9781478753667: Amazon.com: Books*

*2.  Why would the US have dropped nukes on Cairo over one ship?*

*Because doing so was a key element in what is known as Operation Cyanide.  Cyanide was a secret joint operation between the United States and Israel.  The Plan was for the United States to place one of its ships in harms way to be deliberately sunk with all hands on board by unmarked Israeli planes and then blame the incident on the Egyptians, thus giving the United States a justification for nuking  *

*3.  What makes you think Israel had the authority to call forth or call back a US nuclear attack?*

*It was President Johnson who actually called them back explaining that he would not offend and America Ally.  The problem here is that, at the time, not even the crew of the liberty knew whose planes were attacking them.  President Johnson did, proving he was informed about Operation Cyanide and was one of its participants.  The call back was a joint decision between our President and his Israeli counterparts.*
*Answere to questions #2 and #3, above will be found by clicking on the following video produced by the BBC entitled, “Dead In the Water”*

**

*Dear Shusha:*

*4.  Yep, citizenal , so you admit it has nothing to do with Zionism and everything to do with anti-Semitism. Thanks, that was my point. I don't need to waste my time.*

*Where did I admit that it has nothing to do with Zionism.  My position is and always has been that it has everything to do with Zionism and nothing to do with Judaism.  Are you hallucinating or smoking crack?*


*How about we watch and read a few more informative videos and articles:*

**
**
**
**
*The Paris Attacks - Freedoms Phoenix*


----------



## baileyn45 (Jan 19, 2016)

The op needs to read a little history concerning Islam. Perhaps talk to the Armenians or look into Islams spread across India. Violence on an industrial scale. The issue isn't muslims it's Islam. A belief that the creator of the universe has given it's adherents the right, no not the right, the duty to subjugate every person on the planet by any means. As a belief system it is beyond arrogant and is by it's very nature violent. To believe otherwise is to ignore reality. 

To suggest that all was well before 1948 is absurd. I can assure you my Slavic ancestors do not have fond memories of the Ottomans. Of course the Armenians can attest to that. Perhaps the moors were voted into power in Andalusia and the estimated 80 million(by some estimates) Hindus who disappeared from muslim conquests had it coming. Islam is not a religion of peace it is a militant political entity bent on wiping all other cultures off the face of the earth.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 19, 2016)

Dear Roudy:

Don't you know how to read?  I have nothing against Jews.  Jews, Christians, and Muslims are victims and played for fools by the Zionists.  It is the Zionist leaders who should be brought to justice and jailed for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 19, 2016)

citizenal said:


> *Defar Toddsterpatriot:*
> 
> *1.  Which people overthrew which government?*
> 
> ...



*A foreign banking cartel made up of the world’s richest families overthrew our government concurrent with passage of the Federal Reserve Act in 1913.*

The Federal Reserve Act did not overthrow our government.
Do you believe fractional reserve banking is evil?

*It was President Johnson who actually called them back explaining that he would not offend and America Ally.
*
Which American ally would be offended? LBJ was the Zionist who called back the nukes?


----------



## citizenal (Jan 19, 2016)

Toddy:

In Chapter I of my book, "100 Years of Deception" I clearly and irrefutably establish that passage of the Federal Reserve Act constituted an overthrow of out government.  Not wanting to go into all the complex details here, let it suffice to say that before 1913 our government was a bottom up federation (Federal) of state governments, which through the United States Senate, served as a check on the powers of our President.  After 1913, National Senators were no longer appointed by the state governments and our once Federal Government, became a top down National Government, superior to the state governments and to the "we the people".  Back then, the people who overthrew our government were planning their New World Order and a world government is incompatible and repugnant to the kind of government we used to have.

OutskirtsPress

Fractional reserve banking is only evil in the hands of private interests because the nature of the system is that, over time, those interests will own everything and we will be their slaves and servants.  Please read the following article I wrote.

The Trap of Debt Economics

LBJ called back the airplanes launched to aid and assist the liberty because he knew, and only he knew, that the unmarked attacking planes were Israeli.  He did not want to offended Israel by having an American plane shoot down an unmarked Israeli plane attacking the Liberty.  At the time President Johnson was being directed by and under the control of his Israeli handlers.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 19, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Toddy:
> 
> In Chapter I of my book, "100 Years of Deception" I clearly and irrefutably establish that passage of the Federal Reserve Act constitution and overthrow of out government.  Not wanting to go into all the complex details here, let it suffice to say that before 1913 our government was a bottom up federation (Federal) of state governments, which through the United States Senate, served as a check on the powers of our President.  After 1913, National Senators were no longer appointed by the state governments and our once Federal Government, became a top down National Government which was superior to the state governments and to the "we the people".  Even then, the people who overthrew our government were planning their New World Order and a world government is incompatible and repugnant to the kind of government we used to have.
> 
> ...



*Not wanting to go into all the complex details here,*

Providing proof is complicated. What were the final vote totals that passed the Federal Reserve Act?
*
After 1913, National Senators were no longer appointed by the state governments
*
Because, the Fed? LOL!

*Fractional reserve banking is only evil in the hands of private interests because the nature of the system is that, over time, those interests will own everything and we will be their slaves and servants.
*
You'll have to explain why a bank taking in $100 in deposits and then lending out say $90 ends in slavery.

*LBJ called back the airplanes launched to aid and assist the liberty because he knew, and only he knew, that the unmarked attacking planes were Israeli.* 

He sent planes carrying nukes to aid the Liberty? Illogical.

*He did not want to offended Israel by having an American plane shoot down an unmarked Israeli plane attacking the Liberty.
*
Your original claim concerned nuking Cairo.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 19, 2016)

Toddypot:

I am growing tired of the games you play.

You tell us the voting totals of the Federal Reserve Act and when you do, also tell us how much money changed hands over these votes.

Yes, because of the Fed!  Why else would our Constitution be amended so as to allow demagoguery rule this nation?

Because the original $100.00, created out of thin air at the stroke of a pen, has to be paid back with real money earned by working Americans through sweat and hard work.  This is why Americans are slaves to the Fed.

Several sorties of planes were launched; some to aid the liberty and another to nuke Cairo.

Toddypot:

You truly are a piece of work; here to confuse and confound instead of to teach and educate.  I hope you are being paid to be a spoiler, because I hate to think that you are so doing such things out of an overblown ego or because you are socially challenged.  I will say a prayer for the salvation of your soul, but do so with great reservation because there is great risk that anyone who puts in a good word for you with God, may be swept up in the fury that He reserves for such people.


----------



## Shusha (Jan 19, 2016)

P F Tinmore said:


> For hundreds of years, during Ottoman rule, Muslims, Christians, and Jews lived in Palestine with very little animosity between them.
> 
> The Zionists show up and there has been death and destruction ever since.
> 
> Perhaps you could shed some light on that phenomenon.



Yep, everything is just peachy as long as the Jews accept their second-class dhimmi status and keep quiet.  Throw in some regular forced conversions, segregation to keep the evil from infecting the superior Muslims, walled ghettos and a massacre every hundred years or so and everyone just gets along perfectly!  

Oppression is not peace, Tinmore.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 19, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Toddypot:
> 
> I am growing tired of the games you play.
> 
> ...



*You tell us the voting totals of the Federal Reserve Act and when you do, also tell us how much money changed hands over these votes.
*
Idiot crackpots often whine that the FRA was passed by 3 Senators, after everyone else left for Christmas.
Are you saying your idiocy doesn't extend that far?
*
Why else would our Constitution be amended so as to allow demagoguery rule this nation?
*
The Federal Reserve Act wasn't part of a Constitutional Amendment. Durr.

*Because the original $100.00, created out of thin air at the stroke of a pen, has to be paid back with real money earned by working Americans through sweat and hard work.  This is why Americans are slaves to the Fed.*


Yeah, you borrow $100, you should pay back $100, and interest. Are you unfamiliar with banking?
You also had to pay it back under a gold or silver standard. So what?

*You truly are a piece of work; here to confuse and confound instead of to teach and educate.
*
I'm happy to teach people which of your claims are nutbaggery.
*
I hope you are being paid to be a spoiler*

Yeah, everyone who mocks your silliness must be getting paid to do so. LOL!
*
I will say a prayer for the salvation of your soul*

Aw, shucks, why bless your little heart. I'll pray they find a cure for your brand of mental illness.
*
anyone who puts in a good word for you with God, may be swept up in the fury that He reserves for such people*

I've heard rumors he doesn't like people who spread lies about Jews, so I guess that's your risk.
*
Several sorties of planes were launched; some to aid the liberty and another to nuke Cairo.*

Tell your doctors to up your dosage, the stuff ain't workin' no more.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 19, 2016)

Humanity said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Then why do newspapers report all the *Islamic* terrorism and atrocities and news channels run banners all day about *Islamic *terrorist attacks? Not to mention the stoning, executions and beheading by *good* Muslim citizens. And  there's the spectator sport of throwing gays off  tall buildings to see how high they bounce. What about honor killings by loving fathers? Crowds of peaceful Moslems screaming "Death to Jews, death to America?"  That is BS?


----------



## Humanity (Jan 19, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



So you lied...

You are watching FOX NEWS!  

Let me ask you a question...

Who owns/runs the world's media?

That might give you a clue as to why there is so much Islamophobia in the media !!!

The voice of moderate Muslims never gets any attention in the media. Why?

Well answer the question above and you might get the answer!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 19, 2016)

citizenal said:


> *Defar Toddsterpatriot:*
> 
> *1.  Which people overthrew which government?*
> 
> ...



And now you're spamming your own thread with antisemitic garbage.  Good job, Achmed, you really hit it out of the park.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 19, 2016)

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > For hundreds of years, during Ottoman rule, Muslims, Christians, and Jews lived in Palestine with very little animosity between them.
> ...


The Ottomans eliminated the dhimmi system long before its demise.

Do you have any evidence of your accusations in the territory of Palestine?


----------



## citizenal (Jan 19, 2016)

Dear Toddypot:

I am done discussing anything with you.  Either you revel in countering reasonable statements with bullshit or you brain has some serious conceptual difficulties that are impossible for a sane person to deal with.  Go in peace, but also go get the professional help you sorely need.

Dear Hossfly:

Your said, "Then why do newspapers report all the *Islamic* terrorism and atrocities and news channels run banners all day about *Islamic *terrorist attacks? Not to mention the stoning, executions and beheading by *good* Muslim citizens. And there's the spectator sport of throwing gays off tall buildings to see how high they bounce. What about honor killings by loving fathers? Crowds of peaceful Moslems screaming "Death to Jews, death to America?" That is BS?"

There are atrocities enough to go around on both sides and such behavior is catching.  Today, the armed forces of this nation seem to enjoy the same kind of depravities enjoy by Muslims and Jews.

Dear Humanity:

The Zionists run the world's media and Americans are victims of this Zionist propaganda.  Case in point, many American Christians, incredibly, believe it is a Christian responsibility to aid the State of Israel.  No other belief could be more idiotic and stupid on the part of a Christian, but many believe these absurdities because of Zionist propaganda and brain washing.  Never mind the New Covenant and the fact the Jesus Christ came into the world to put an end to such madness.  And to add blaspheme to heresy, these Christians are not capable of remembering who hung Jesus on a cross.  The Jews are God's chosen and to many Jews and Christians, this means that God chose the Jews above and prior to his only begotten son.  What a great religion we have going here.  God is an idiot who thinks some of us should be killed and others saved; while using a Ouijas Board to make these decisions.  Where do we go from here?  I do not know about you folks, but I am going to go wash up and watch "Dancing With the Stars".  After dealing with the idiots who haunt this thread, I need something a little more intellectual stimulating to put me to sleep.

Dear Toddypot:

Go change your diapers.

Dear PF Tinmore

I have no idea what you are talking about or what your question is.  In any case, congrats on your beautiful grandchild.


----------



## Votto (Jan 19, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Presently, America is embroiled in a war on terrorism.  As a result, much is being written about the “Muslim scourge” and the terrible beliefs of Islam. We have all read these condemning E-Mails, so there is no need to repeat them now.  It should be obvious that a purpose of these E-Mails is to foster hatred for Muslims so as to strengthen our resolve to win the war on terrorism. Win the war on Terrorism?  Stop and think about this for a moment.  If you do, it should be clear that it is not possible to defeat terrorism by warring against it.  To be sure, all warring against terrorism does is create more terrorism.  Then, how can we rid the world of terrorism?  The first thing we must do is acknowledge that Muslim’s are human beings no different from us.  As such, the vast majority of them are good people and only a tiny minority are terrorists.  Once this earth shaking realization sinks in, we must ask ourselves, what drives intelligent Muslim men and women into such desperation that they commit terrorist acts against innocent people?  The answer to this question should be obvious.  Muslim terrorism is driven by the wish to achieve justice for the Palestinian people who were grievously wronged by creation of the State of Israel.  Unfortunately, it is impossible to reverse what is best described as a tremendous blunder on the part of the world community, because the nation of Israel has existed for so long that many Israelis know of no other life.  What then is the solution to world terrorism?  The answer to this question should also be obvious.  The world community, which wrongfully created the state of Israel, must right this wrong by pressuring Israel to grant Palestinians full and equal citizenship to its Jewish population.  No, this is not impossible to achieve.  Haven’t blacks in the United States and South Africa realized this very same dream?  Why should the world condone apartheid in Israel when it was condemned in South Africa?  Are Palestinians less than black people?  Apparently they are, because America is fighting a war on terror to help Israel continue to discriminate against the Palestinians.  Therefore, the war on terror will never end because we, the citizens of the United States, have forgotten the principals upon which the American ideal rests.



The issue is not convincing people that Muslims are human, the issue is trying to convince Muslims that the infidels are human.

The key to killing in mass is convincing people that those who are being killed are not their equals.  They are either vermin Jews, or ape like slaves, or a fetus, or an infidel etc.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 19, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Dear Toddypot:
> 
> I am done discussing anything with you.  Either you revel in countering reasonable statements with bullshit or you brain has some serious conceptual difficulties that are impossible for a sane person to deal with.  Go in peace, but also go get the professional help you sorely need.
> 
> ...




*I am done discussing anything with you
*
Oh no, you're not gonna spew any more of your idiotic conspiracy crap my way? That's a shame.

*The Zionists run the world's media and Americans are victims of this Zionist propaganda.* 

Jewish guy banging your wife?

*God is an idiot who thinks some of us should be killed
*
Allah is an idiot who thinks most of us should be killed, raped, stoned...........


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jan 19, 2016)

Lipush said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Presently, America is embroiled in a war on terrorism.  As a result, much is being written about the “Muslim scourge” and the terrible beliefs of Islam. We have all read these condemning E-Mails, so there is no need to repeat them now.  It should be obvious that a purpose of these E-Mails is to foster hatred for Muslims so as to strengthen our resolve to win the war on terrorism. Win the war on Terrorism?  Stop and think about this for a moment.  If you do, it should be clear that it is not possible to defeat terrorism by warring against it.  To be sure, all warring against terrorism does is create more terrorism.  Then, how can we rid the world of terrorism?  The first thing we must do is acknowledge that Muslim’s are human beings no different from us.  As such, the vast majority of them are good people and only a tiny minority are terrorists.  Once this earth shaking realization sinks in, we must ask ourselves, what drives intelligent Muslim men and women into such desperation that they commit terrorist acts against innocent people?  The answer to this question should be obvious.  Muslim terrorism is driven by the wish to achieve justice for the Palestinian people who were grievously wronged by creation of the State of Israel.  Unfortunately, it is impossible to reverse what is best described as a tremendous blunder on the part of the world community, because the nation of Israel has existed for so long that many Israelis know of no other life.  What then is the solution to world terrorism?  The answer to this question should also be obvious.  The world community, which wrongfully created the state of Israel, must right this wrong by pressuring Israel to grant Palestinians full and equal citizenship to its Jewish population.  No, this is not impossible to achieve.  Haven’t blacks in the United States and South Africa realized this very same dream?  Why should the world condone apartheid in Israel when it was condemned in South Africa?  Are Palestinians less than black people?  Apparently they are, because America is fighting a war on terror to help Israel continue to discriminate against the Palestinians.  Therefore, the war on terror will never end because we, the citizens of the United States, have forgotten the principals upon which the American ideal rests.
> ...



They should be killed


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 19, 2016)

*The Fed is not reserve of any kind and has nothing to do with reserves.
*
Huh? Can you try that again, in English?
*
Finally, it is not even a bank because no one deposits money with the Fed.
*
Banks hold deposits at the Fed. It's a bank for banks.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 19, 2016)

I suggest the Muslims prove they are part of humanity by POLICING THEIR OWN.  You say that most are good people.  Well please tell those good people to either throw in the jail the bad ones in jail or kill them so that they are NO LONGER burning people in cages, crucifying them on crosses, beheading people, raping little girls, selling human beings as slaves, starving whole cities to death, and playing soccer with people's heads just to name a few.

Do that for the world, and maybe we'll give you the time of day.

SIGNED............PROUD INFIDEL.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 19, 2016)

Humanity said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Did I mention the moderate Mooslems cutting off hands? What about cutting off noses? And the floggings, fer chrissakes. Give a person 200 lashes over a period of 10 lashings so they aren't killed right off. Fox News is the only news station in America that isn't sucking the ass of the Obama-Clinton Crime Cartel. And they present the truth.


----------



## Elvis Obama (Jan 19, 2016)

It's very edifying to observe people accuse each other of being mentally ill. 

Yes, human beings are human. A remarkable revelation.

Yes, terrorism cannot be fought with military force.

As far as the rest of this mess goes, wow. Truly sad.

The fact that some people are Muslims is irrelevant. The fact that some people are tribal is not. They're not tribal because they are on the cutting edge of human culture. They are tribal because they were part of a culture which did not develop properly. The Arabs were doing great for a while, but then they regressed and their development remains frozen. 

Cultures which reject modernity are a threat to the civilized countries of the world. There is no solution to this except to modernize them. That will take a long time and a lot of patience and a very stern hand. Pretending that primitive cultures are modern, and demanding that they be treated as modern, is moronic. People who cannot tell the difference between modern nations and primitive tribes are fools. I hate to think that everyone who supports the Palestinians are simply blinded by their anti-Semitism, but what other explanation is there?


----------



## norwegen (Jan 19, 2016)

*Muslims Are People too*


That's what my grandmother used to say about dogs.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 19, 2016)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


There was no territory of Palestine in the last 700 years of Ottoman rule.

True story.


----------



## Votto (Jan 19, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> I suggest the Muslims prove they are part of humanity by POLICING THEIR OWN.  You say that most are good people.  Well please tell those good people to either throw in the jail the bad ones in jail or kill them so that they are NO LONGER burning people in cages, crucifying them on crosses, beheading people, raping little girls, selling human beings as slaves, starving whole cities to death, and playing soccer with people's heads just to name a few.
> 
> Do that for the world, and maybe we'll give you the time of day.
> 
> SIGNED............PROUD INFIDEL.



How do you condemn a group of religious folk who are simply following in the footsteps of their master Mohammad?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 19, 2016)

Votto said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I suggest the Muslims prove they are part of humanity by POLICING THEIR OWN.  You say that most are good people.  Well please tell those good people to either throw in the jail the bad ones in jail or kill them so that they are NO LONGER burning people in cages, crucifying them on crosses, beheading people, raping little girls, selling human beings as slaves, starving whole cities to death, and playing soccer with people's heads just to name a few.
> ...



I give up...How?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 19, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Presently, America is embroiled in a war on terrorism.  As a result, much is being written about the “Muslim scourge” and the terrible beliefs of Islam. We have all read these condemning E-Mails, so there is no need to repeat them now.  It should be obvious that a purpose of these E-Mails is to foster hatred for Muslims so as to strengthen our resolve to win the war on terrorism. Win the war on Terrorism?  Stop and think about this for a moment.  If you do, it should be clear that it is not possible to defeat terrorism by warring against it.  To be sure, all warring against terrorism does is create more terrorism.  Then, how can we rid the world of terrorism?  The first thing we must do is acknowledge that Muslim’s are human beings no different from us.  As such, the vast majority of them are good people and only a tiny minority are terrorists.  Once this earth shaking realization sinks in, we must ask ourselves, what drives intelligent Muslim men and women into such desperation that they commit terrorist acts against innocent people?  The answer to this question should be obvious.  Muslim terrorism is driven by the wish to achieve justice for the Palestinian people who were grievously wronged by creation of the State of Israel.  Unfortunately, it is impossible to reverse what is best described as a tremendous blunder on the part of the world community, because the nation of Israel has existed for so long that many Israelis know of no other life.  What then is the solution to world terrorism?  The answer to this question should also be obvious.  The world community, which wrongfully created the state of Israel, must right this wrong by pressuring Israel to grant Palestinians full and equal citizenship to its Jewish population.  No, this is not impossible to achieve.  Haven’t blacks in the United States and South Africa realized this very same dream?  Why should the world condone apartheid in Israel when it was condemned in South Africa?  Are Palestinians less than black people?  Apparently they are, because America is fighting a war on terror to help Israel continue to discriminate against the Palestinians.  Therefore, the war on terror will never end because we, the citizens of the United States, have forgotten the principals upon which the American ideal rests.


"Muslim terrorism is driven by the wish to achieve justice for the Palestinian people who were grievously wronged by creation of the State of Israel."

Yeah, draw a cartoon of the pedophile warlord Mohammed and tell us the response is because some Jews live in Israel.  Christmas parties are also obvious results of Jews.  Tall buildings too.  Women gang raped in Europe, it's the Jews fault!

Moron.  Let me buy you a one way ticket to Damascus so you can talk face to face with those people you claim are just like everyone else in civilization.


----------



## Humanity (Jan 20, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Fox News is the only news station in America that isn't sucking the ass of the Obama-Clinton Crime Cartel.



Ka-ching!


----------



## citizenal (Jan 20, 2016)

Dear Votto:  In war, each side demonizes the other and people on both sides of the conflict find no redeeming value on the other side.  Once accomplished this kind of stupidity makes it very easy to kill a fellow human being, especially one with a gun who is trying to kill you.  The solution to this endless chain of events is provided by Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. who said, "To retaliate in kind would do nothing but intensify the existence of hate in the Universe.  Along the way of life, someone must have sense enough, and morality enough, to cut off the chain of hate."

Dear Toddypot:  Please go away.  I will not read anything you write anymore and hopefully others will do the same.

Dear ILOVEISRAEL:  And you folks are doing a very good job of killing them.  You also have done a very good job of killing almost 100 million others since the start of the first world war.  Please tell us here how many more people you intend to kill so that 8.2 million Jews can continue to live in a desert they stole from someone else.  Oh that's right, you are God's chosen so the stealing and killing does not count.  Well then, what about the 6 million Jews the Zionists helped the Nazi's roast in their ovens?  I know the answer to this one also, "you have to break a few eggs to make an omelet".

Dear eagle1461020:  I do not need you to give me the time of day.  It is 2:24 PM right now and I am a proud American holds his head high and not buried beneath the sand like you.  Have a nice day.

Dear Hossfly:  The Muslims are pikers when it comes to maiming and killing compared the Zionists and us.  Oh, but the way we kill is sanitary and humane.  We just blast them to oblivion while sitting in and armchair drinking coffee.  I saw a clip once taken from a armed helicopter.  A group of Muslim men were standing on a street corner talking and smoking.  Nearby a man was spotted with a rifle; one lousy fucking rifle.  This was reported and the word came back, "Light them up".  Killed among those innocent men was a reporter for a local newspaper which supported the American military.  I never did find out if the newspaper still supported us after this incident, but if I was a Muslim among that crowd and lived, do you think I would have any hesitations about cutting off the hands of the American who pulled the trigger of that machine gun?

Dear Elvis Obama:  So you truly believe that us modern cultured human beings should kill off the people of the world who are different or less cultured than us.  Well Golly Gee....I sure do feel a whole lot more cultured now that I believe this.  Let me ask you a question!  Before we kill these uncultured heathens, is it okay to rape them first.  We may as well have a little fun before going through all the trouble of making them better people.

Dear Norwegan:  When your grandmother pointed this out to you, did you go out and rape a few dogs before killing them?

Dear Roudy  So what!  This does not mean there was no Palestinian people irrespective what the name of the area or nation they lived under was.  The bottom line is the Palestinian people live where the nation of Israel now is and they shared this land peacefully with a Jewish minority.  In 1947 all this changed.  Along came the Zionists who killed off most of the Palestinian people to make room for Jews and the ones they did not kill off became second class citizens in the land of their forefathers.  Is this justice?  And now the world demonizes and entire race of people because they will not accept the injustice we forced upon them.  Your problem is that you are so dense that when you look at map and do not see the word "Palestine", you automatically assume "no Palestinians".  Please be honest.  Did you ever graduate from High School?


----------



## Elvis Obama (Jan 20, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Dear Votto:  In war, each side demonizes the other and people on both sides of the conflict find no redeeming value on the other side.  Once accomplished this kind of stupidity makes it very easy to kill a fellow human being, especially one with a gun who is trying to kill you.  The solution to this endless chain of events is provided by Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. who said, "To retaliate in kind would do nothing but intensify the existence of hate in the Universe.  Along the way of life, someone must have sense enough, and morality enough, to cut off the chain of hate."
> 
> Dear Toddypot:  Please go away.  I will not read anything you write anymore and hopefully others will do the same.
> 
> ...



"Yes, terrorism cannot be fought with military force."

"There is no solution to this except to modernize them. That will take a long time and a lot of patience and a very stern hand."

Kill them off? Are your reading comprehension skills really that poor? What a pathetic reply.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 20, 2016)

Dear Elvis Obama:  Okay, maybe my reply was pathetic.  Assuming it was, where do you classify most of the other replies evident in this thread?  Please be more careful in your choice of words, because soon we will run out of negative ones, and then we will be at a loss to describe all the other drivel being put forth as arguments and rebuttals to my lead statement.

Dear Weatherman2020:  Not only do you not know which way the wind is blowing, but you are blind as a bat.  I guess I am a moron for thinking that killing off approximately 1/4 of the world's population is not a good idea.  Oh!  You didn't say that.  Well then, please provide us with the solution to what you have said.  By so doing, everybody else here will be able to decide for themselves who is the bigger moron.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 20, 2016)

Poor citizenanal. Doesn't understand banking. Hates the Jews. Loves the Muslims.
Careful, the Jews are gonna get you!

*The content is most convincing when it focuses on America's national debt. Instead of just exacerbating the problem, the author offers a solution. United States Treasury notes should be issued instead of Federal Reserve notes. Governments should be in charge of their money, not a private corporation.
*
I'd love to hear why US Treasury notes would eliminate the national debt, I could use a good laugh.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 20, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Dear Hossfly: The Muslims are pikers when it comes to maiming and killing compared the Zionists and us. Oh, but the way we kill is sanitary and humane. We just blast them to oblivion while sitting in and armchair drinking coffee. I saw a clip once taken from a armed helicopter. A group of Muslim men were standing on a street corner talking and smoking. Nearby a man was spotted with a rifle; one lousy fucking rifle. This was reported and the word came back, "Light them up". Killed among those innocent men was a reporter for a local newspaper which supported the American military. I never did find out if the newspaper still supported us after this incident, but if I was a Muslim among that crowd and lived, do you think I would have any hesitations about cutting off the hands of the American who pulled the trigger of that machine gun?


If I had your military expertise I would be a 12 star general. How do "Zionists and us" outshine Mooslems in the art of depravity?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 20, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Dear Norwegan: When your grandmother pointed this out to you, did you go out and rape a few dogs before killing them?


This exchange is totally uncalled for. Read the TOS rules. And I'd refrain from insulting every person you reply to. It reveals your playground immaturity.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 20, 2016)

Dear Hossfly:  How about pissing on their corpses or Abdu Ghraib?  You can also try the following on for size; United States war crimes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As far as my remarks go, I think they are in keeping with the way I am being dissed by others in the thread.  Its okay for them to insult me, but I cannot respond in kind.  This is kind of like saying its okay for us to kill Muslims because they deserve to be killed, but its not okay for them to kill us because we are the good guys.  We are not the good guys because we started this war by invading their territory and helping to establish the rogue state of Israel.  I am a proud American who served this country as a Navy Fighter Pilot and as such, applaud and support the fighting forces of this nation.  Because I support the fighting forces of this nation it tears my guts out to see our finest young men and women being mutilated and killed so a New World Order led by demented Zionists can rule the day.  America is being destroyed by these sick criminals and even the checkout girls in the supermarkets know this.  What's uncalled for is not what I have written. What's uncalled for is that some Americans support this insanity and are actually proud of it.  Can you be counted among them?

Why don't you read my book, you might learn something: 100 Years of Deception: A Blueprint for the Destruction of a Nation: Alan R Adaschik: 9781478753667: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 20, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Dear Hossfly:  United States war crimes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Islamic State has 3,500 Sex Slaves

I'm sure Jews are somehow to blame.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 20, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Dear Hossfly:  United States war crimes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Did anyone not get punished for war crimes? Whose side are you on?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 20, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Dear Hossfly:  How about pissing on their corpses or Abdu Ghraib?  You can also try the following on for size; United States war crimes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> As far as my remarks go, I think they are in keeping with the way I am being dissed by others in the thread.  Its okay for them to insult me, but I cannot respond in kind.  This is kind of like saying its okay for us to kill Muslims because they deserve to be killed, but its not okay for them to kill us because we are the good guys.  We are not the good guys because we started this war by invading their territory and helping to establish the rogue state of Israel.  I am a proud American who served this country as a Navy Fighter Pilot and as such, applaud and support the fighting forces of this nation.  Because I support the fighting forces of this nation it tears my guts out to see our finest young men and women being mutilated and killed so a New World Order led by demented Zionists can rule the day.  America is being destroyed by these sick criminals and even the checkout girls in the supermarkets know this.  What's uncalled for is not what I have written. What's uncalled for is that some Americans support this insanity and are actually proud of it.  Can you be counted among them?
> 
> Why don't you read my book, you might learn something: 100 Years of Deception: A Blueprint for the Destruction of a Nation: Alan R Adaschik: 9781478753667: Amazon.com: Books


*
Why don't you read my book, you might learn something
*
Nuttier than 10 pounds of squirrel shit in a 5 pound bag.


----------



## Elvis Obama (Jan 20, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Dear Elvis Obama:  Okay, maybe my reply was pathetic.  Assuming it was, where do you classify most of the other replies evident in this thread?  Please be more careful in your choice of words, because soon we will run out of negative ones, and then we will be at a loss to describe all the other drivel being put forth as arguments and rebuttals to my lead statement.
> 
> Dear Weatherman2020:  Not only do you not know which way the wind is blowing, but you are blind as a bat.  I guess I am a moron for thinking that killing off approximately 1/4 of the world's population is not a good idea.  Oh!  You didn't say that.  Well then, please provide us with the solution to what you have said.  By so doing, everybody else here will be able to decide for themselves who is the bigger moron.


Why should anyone reply to you with any seriousness if you ignore what they say?  
I'm still waiting for a thoughtful response. Your opinion of my use of the word pathetic is irrelevant to me.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 20, 2016)

A friend of mine recently suggested that I visit a website entitled "Jews For Jesus".  I did and after a cursory reading of the material on the site I was impressed.  Then, it occurred to me to wonder how many Zionists are for Jesus. I Googled "Zionists for Jesus" and couldn't find any.  However, I did find a lot of "Christians for Zionism", the most prominent one being Vice-President Joe Biden. Imagine that!  Seems to me that finding a "Christian for Zionism" should be about as difficult as finding a "Black person for slavery".  Can anyone explain this mystery to me.  Why are there slews of Jews for Jesus and slews of Christians for Zionism, but no Zionists for Jesus?

http://www.jewsforjesus.org/


----------



## citizenal (Jan 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Hossfly:  United States war crimes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



How many sex slaves does the United States have?


----------



## citizenal (Jan 20, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Hossfly:  United States war crimes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



I be on the side of peace.  Whose side are you on?


----------



## citizenal (Jan 20, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Norwegan: When your grandmother pointed this out to you, did you go out and rape a few dogs before killing them?
> ...



Okay!  I will play nice from now on.  Let's see who breaks this truce first.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 20, 2016)

Yep, Muslims are people, just like the Nazis were people, and the Khmer Rouge were people.

People commit evil, and some CREEDS are pure evil, creeds like Islam, Nazism, Communism, et al.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 20, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...


Zero.  It's against the law.  So unlike Islamic governments, the United States own no slaves.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 20, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 20, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Yep, Muslims are people, just like the Nazis were people, and the Khmer Rouge were people.
> 
> People commit evil, and some CREEDS are pure evil, creeds like Islam, Nazism, Communism, et al.


Two classes of people I want to see become endangered species, then become extinct species. Militant Muslims and Progressive Liberal Democrats.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 20, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Dear Hossfly:  How about pissing on their corpses or Abdu Ghraib?  You can also try the following on for size; United States war crimes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> As far as my remarks go, I think they are in keeping with the way I am being dissed by others in the thread.  Its okay for them to insult me, but I cannot respond in kind.  This is kind of like saying its okay for us to kill Muslims because they deserve to be killed, but its not okay for them to kill us because we are the good guys.  We are not the good guys because we started this war by invading their territory and helping to establish the rogue state of Israel.  I am a proud American who served this country as a Navy Fighter Pilot and as such, applaud and support the fighting forces of this nation.  Because I support the fighting forces of this nation it tears my guts out to see our finest young men and women being mutilated and killed so a New World Order led by demented Zionists can rule the day.  America is being destroyed by these sick criminals and even the checkout girls in the supermarkets know this.  What's uncalled for is not what I have written. What's uncalled for is that some Americans support this insanity and are actually proud of it.  Can you be counted among them?
> 
> Why don't you read my book, you might learn something: 100 Years of Deception: A Blueprint for the Destruction of a Nation: Alan R Adaschik: 9781478753667: Amazon.com: Books





citizenal said:


> Dear Hossfly:  How about pissing on their corpses or Abdu Ghraib?  You can also try the following on for size; United States war crimes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> As far as my remarks go, I think they are in keeping with the way I am being dissed by others in the thread.  Its okay for them to insult me, but I cannot respond in kind.  This is kind of like saying its okay for us to kill Muslims because they deserve to be killed, but its not okay for them to kill us because we are the good guys.  We are not the good guys because we started this war by invading their territory and helping to establish the rogue state of Israel.  I am a proud American who served this country as a Navy Fighter Pilot and as such, applaud and support the fighting forces of this nation.  Because I support the fighting forces of this nation it tears my guts out to see our finest young men and women being mutilated and killed so a New World Order led by demented Zionists can rule the day.  America is being destroyed by these sick criminals and even the checkout girls in the supermarkets know this.  What's uncalled for is not what I have written. What's uncalled for is that some Americans support this insanity and are actually proud of it.  Can you be counted among them?
> 
> Why don't you read my book, you might learn something: 100 Years of Deception: A Blueprint for the Destruction of a Nation: Alan R Adaschik: 9781478753667: Amazon.com: Books


Pissing on corpses and Abu Ghraib is beneath contempt and war crimes never occurred in the 3 outfits I served with In Vietnam. I believe all war crimes should ne punished with extreme prejudice. Enough on that subject.
I read the synopsis of your book and concur with most of your findings. However, I and many other people have not had the wool pulled over our eyes and the aims of the NWO are not a secret but demented Zionists are not in the majority. The day will come when Patriots will root out and destroy this evil.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 20, 2016)

citizenal said:


> <snip>There was no Islamic terrorism of note before the establishment of the state of Israel and plenty after Israel was established.<snip>



This may be somewhat true, but it is because of Arab envy and greed.  Further comment on the why of the envy and greed are already subject of other threads, one of which is a sticky.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Jan 20, 2016)

_"But we are supposed to be a Christian nation and a Christian nation does not demonize and assist in the ethnic cleansing of innocent and blameless people (the Palestinians)."
_
If they actually were innocent and blameless the fighting would have been over long ago and any of the other surrounding Muslim nations would have been willing to accept them as refugees.​


----------



## westwall (Jan 20, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > I dated a Muslim for a while. Very attractive young lady I met over the summer. She was what I would call a devout Muslim. Did the ritual bathing, put on the sacred robes and prayed thing five times a day. It really ate up a bunch of her time.
> ...













That's untrue.  Huma Aboudin is an excellent example of that.  or are you claiming she's not Muslim?


----------



## Tilly (Jan 20, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > I dated a Muslim for a while. Very attractive young lady I met over the summer. She was what I would call a devout Muslim. Did the ritual bathing, put on the sacred robes and prayed thing five times a day. It really ate up a bunch of her time.
> ...


Aren't Muslim women in western countries allowed to date 'infidels'?


----------



## Tilly (Jan 20, 2016)

Roudy said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Presently, America is embroiled in a war on terrorism.  As a result, much is being written about the “Muslim scourge” and the terrible beliefs of Islam. We have all read these condemning E-Mails, so there is no need to repeat them now.  It should be obvious that a purpose of these E-Mails is to foster hatred for Muslims so as to strengthen our resolve to win the war on terrorism. Win the war on Terrorism?  Stop and think about this for a moment.  If you do, it should be clear that it is not possible to defeat terrorism by warring against it.  To be sure, all warring against terrorism does is create more terrorism.  Then, how can we rid the world of terrorism?  The first thing we must do is acknowledge that Muslim’s are human beings no different from us.  As such, the vast majority of them are good people and only a tiny minority are terrorists.  Once this earth shaking realization sinks in, we must ask ourselves, what drives intelligent Muslim men and women into such desperation that they commit terrorist acts against innocent people?  The answer to this question should be obvious.  Muslim terrorism is driven by the wish to achieve justice for the Palestinian people who were grievously wronged by creation of the State of Israel.  Unfortunately, it is impossible to reverse what is best described as a tremendous blunder on the part of the world community, because the nation of Israel has existed for so long that many Israelis know of no other life.  What then is the solution to world terrorism?  The answer to this question should also be obvious.  The world community, which wrongfully created the state of Israel, must right this wrong by pressuring Israel to grant Palestinians full and equal citizenship to its Jewish population.  No, this is not impossible to achieve.  Haven’t blacks in the United States and South Africa realized this very same dream?  Why should the world condone apartheid in Israel when it was condemned in South Africa?  Are Palestinians less than black people?  Apparently they are, because America is fighting a war on terror to help Israel continue to discriminate against the Palestinians.  Therefore, the war on terror will never end because we, the citizens of the United States, have forgotten the principals upon which the American ideal rests.
> ...


EXACTLY. Muslims are killing people ALL OVER THE WORLD because of the Jews. Lol. Methinks we have an antisemitic moron here.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 20, 2016)

westwall said:


> That's untrue.  Huma Aboudin is an excellent example of that.  or are you claiming she's not Muslim?



Was what she was doing with Hillary really considered "dating?"


----------



## citizenal (Jan 20, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Yep, Muslims are people, just like the Nazis were people, and the Khmer Rouge were people.
> 
> People commit evil, and some CREEDS are pure evil, creeds like Islam, Nazism, Communism, et al.



And what about Zionists.  They bear responsibility for the early and horrible deaths of close to 100 million people including six million Jews.  Shouldn't the Zionists be included in your list of monsters?  Doesn't the Talmud have a few lines of pure evil in it?  Are you a Zionist?  If not, then please tell us why you left the Zionists out.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 20, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, Muslims are people, just like the Nazis were people, and the Khmer Rouge were people.
> ...



*They bear responsibility for the early and horrible deaths of close to 100 million
*
Bull shit.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 20, 2016)

citizenal said:


> And what about Zionists.  They bear responsibility for the early and horrible deaths of close to 100 million people including six million Jews.  Shouldn't the Zionists be included in your list of monsters?  Doesn't the Talmud have a few lines of pure evil in it?  Are you a Zionist?  If not, then please tell us why you left the Zionists out.



Ah, so you are insane.

Got it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 20, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *They bear responsibility for the early and horrible deaths of close to 100 million
> *
> Bull shit.



Oh, that's WAY past bullshit, and into "fucktard crazy."

You'll not get anything approaching rational from this one...


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 20, 2016)

westwall said:


> That's untrue.  Huma Aboudin is an excellent example of that.  or are you claiming she's not Muslim?


First of all, a muslim woman, according to the religion, can only marry a muslim man. Secondly, she doesn't cover her hair. 

Whether she is a muslim is between her and Allah.


----------



## westwall (Jan 20, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > That's untrue.  Huma Aboudin is an excellent example of that.  or are you claiming she's not Muslim?
> ...









Her dads Muslim Brotherhood isn't he?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 20, 2016)

westwall said:


> Her dads Muslim Brotherhood isn't he?


So??  .....


----------



## citizenal (Jan 20, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Really!  Its against the  law and no one in the United States breaks the law..


----------



## citizenal (Jan 20, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, Muslims are people, just like the Nazis were people, and the Khmer Rouge were people.
> ...


 
Hossfly:  Now that we are on speaking terms, will you please tell me and everyone else why Zionists are not included on your endangered species list?  After all, they got us into WWI on the wrong side, brought on WWII in Europe, murdered American sailors on the USS Liberty so as to provide and us with and excuse to  nuke Cairo, last but not least, created all the Militant Muslims everybody around here are so afraid of.  Why do you keep condemning the product instead of the creators of the product.  C'mon now, someone owes us and answer on this one.  How about Hossfly.  I am being nicey nicey because of you.  How about giving us a straight answer the questions I have asked.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 20, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Check out the inscription under my avatar.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 20, 2016)

9thIDdoc said:


> _"But we are supposed to be a Christian nation and a Christian nation does not demonize and assist in the ethnic cleansing of innocent and blameless people (the Palestinians)."
> _
> If they actually were innocent and blameless the fighting would have been over long ago and any of the other surrounding Muslim nations would have been willing to accept them as refugees.​



Tell you what!  Instead of the Arab States accepting the Palestinians as refugees, why doesn't the United States accept the Jews in Israel as refugees?  There are only 8.2 million Jews in Israel and of late, the city of Detroit has become a ghost town.  All we have do is pay each Jew in Israel $100,000.00 per head to move to Detroit and all of them would jump at the chance.  This would be a cheap solution for the United States, all the killing would stop and everybody would be happy.  What self-respecting Jew wants to live in a desert anyway.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 20, 2016)

citizenal said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > _"But we are supposed to be a Christian nation and a Christian nation does not demonize and assist in the ethnic cleansing of innocent and blameless people (the Palestinians)."
> ...



Why not give the abandoned Jordanians Detroit?
Oh, that's right...NOBODY wants them.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 20, 2016)

9thIDdoc said:


> _"But we are supposed to be a Christian nation and a Christian nation does not demonize and assist in the ethnic cleansing of innocent and blameless people (the Palestinians)."
> _
> If they actually were innocent and blameless the fighting would have been over long ago and any of the other surrounding Muslim nations would have been willing to accept them as refugees.​



I fail to understand how being innocent and blameless makes the fighting over quicker.  Do you mean because they would be easy pickings.  I think not.  Also, the Palestinian people do not want to be refugees.  The want their homes and land  back.  Do you really believe that and easy solution for us, which is unacceptable to them, justifies our siding with the aggressors instead of the oppressed.  I though America stood for justice among the peoples of the world.  There is no justice helping the strong exploit the weak, just because the weak will not do what we tell them to do.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 20, 2016)

citizenal said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > _"But we are supposed to be a Christian nation and a Christian nation does not demonize and assist in the ethnic cleansing of innocent and blameless people (the Palestinians)."
> ...


Perhaps North East Syria?


----------



## citizenal (Jan 20, 2016)

[/QUOTE]
Two classes of people I want to see become endangered species, then become extinct species. Militant Muslims and Progressive Liberal Democrats.[/QUOTE]

Hossfly:  Now that we are on speaking terms, will you please tell me and everyone else why Zionists are not included on your endangered species list?  After all, they got us into WWI on the wrong side, brought on WWII in Europe, murdered American sailors on the USS Liberty so as to provide and us with and excuse to  nuke Cairo, last but not least, created all the Militant Muslims everybody around here are so afraid of.  Why do you keep condemning the product instead of the creators of the product.  C'mon now, someone owes us and answer on this one.  How about Hossfly.  I am being nicey nicey because of you.  How about giving us a straight answer the questions I have asked.[/QUOTE]
Check out the inscription under my avatar.[/QUOTE]

Oh goody goody!  I checked out  your inscription and now I know you are a Zionist.  This being the case, hopefully you will be able to answer the question I asked earlier and was ignored.  Here goes.  If there are many Jews for Jesus, and there are many Christians for Zionism, how come there are no Zionists for Jesus.  C'mon now, your a Zionist.  What is there about the ministry of Jesus Christ that is so repugnant to Zionists that none of them have come out for Him?  You have to have an answer to this question because you are a Zionist.  We all know what Jesus stood for; peace and the brother hood of man.  Is this what Zionist have a problem with or was it something else about Christ's ministry that is repugnant to Zionists?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 20, 2016)

Two classes of people I want to see become endangered species, then become extinct species. Militant Muslims and Progressive Liberal Democrats.[/QUOTE]

Hossfly:  Now that we are on speaking terms, will you please tell me and everyone else why Zionists are not included on your endangered species list?  After all, they got us into WWI on the wrong side, brought on WWII in Europe, murdered American sailors on the USS Liberty so as to provide and us with and excuse to  nuke Cairo, last but not least, created all the Militant Muslims everybody around here are so afraid of.  Why do you keep condemning the product instead of the creators of the product.  C'mon now, someone owes us and answer on this one.  How about Hossfly.  I am being nicey nicey because of you.  How about giving us a straight answer the questions I have asked.[/QUOTE]
Check out the inscription under my avatar.[/QUOTE]

Oh goody goody!  I checked out  your inscription and now I know you are a Zionist.  This being the case, hopefully you will be able to answer the question I asked earlier and was ignored.  Here goes.  If there are many Jews for Jesus, and there are many Christians for Zionism, how come there are no Zionists for Jesus.  C'mon now, your a Zionist.  What is there about the ministry of Jesus Christ that is so repugnant to Zionists that none of them have come out for Him?  You have to have an answer to this question because you are a Zionist.  We all know what Jesus stood for; peace and the brother hood of man.  Is this what Zionist have a problem with or was it something else about Christ's ministry that is repugnant to Zionists?[/QUOTE]

Because TNT is not concerned with the Land of Israel.
There's no verse.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 20, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > And what about Zionists.  They bear responsibility for the early and horrible deaths of close to 100 million people including six million Jews.  Shouldn't the Zionists be included in your list of monsters?  Doesn't the Talmud have a few lines of pure evil in it?  Are you a Zionist?  If not, then please tell us why you left the Zionists out.
> ...



You broke the truce!  You broke the truce!  Hossfly, I hope you are still around and censor this guy. He broke the truce.

You call me insane.  In my book "100 Years of Deception", what is insane becomes the reality that the United States and the rest of the world must live with.  Everything I have written is the honest to God truth.  Saying what is true, is not being insane.  Let me ask you a question.  If I am what I said makes me instane, how come you did not attempt to trip me up by asking me to prove my statement.  I'll answer this question for you.  Because you know that what I said is not insane, but Instead, the truth.  No, I am not insane, I am just being a good American and Christian.  And remember, you broke the truce!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 21, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


*
After all, they got us into WWI on the wrong side,*

How'd they get us in? We should have been on the side of the Germans? Why?

*brought on WWII in Europe,
*
Is there anything those Jews can't do?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 21, 2016)

To the OP.............suck on it.


----------



## dani67 (Jan 21, 2016)

dejavu

1940 in germany

jewish are people too

no .they arent. because blah blah blah


----------



## Penelope (Jan 21, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Yep, Muslims are people, just like the Nazis were people, and the Khmer Rouge were people.
> 
> People commit evil, and some CREEDS are pure evil, creeds like Islam, Nazism, Communism, et al.



And the Zionist , the evilest of all. Secular Jews created communism.


----------



## westwall (Jan 21, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Her dads Muslim Brotherhood isn't he?
> ...








2+2=?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 21, 2016)

Penelope said:


> And the Zionist , the evilest of all. Secular Jews created communism.



Well Ahmed, Marx became the leading voice of Communism, but the ideas he promoted were from the Fabians and other socialist societies of England and France. The first instantiation of Communism was Vladimir Lenin, born Russian Orthodox. And then the great evil of Joseph Stalin, who went to seminary to become a Priest.

As a Muslim, you hate Jews. But to decent people, the Zionists drained the salt marshes and made the desert bloom. Hardly evil. Sure, you may not see that as a big accomplishment like cutting the heads off of innocent people in the name of Ba'al, like you Muzzie Beasts do, but to rational people, what the Jews did was good thing. You Muslims, not so much...


----------



## citizenal (Jan 21, 2016)

A number of you have written this board incredulous at some the things I have written.  Indeed, some of you have judged me to certifiably insane.  I take no offense to these judgments, because what I have written is totally insane, but unfortunately, it is also totally true.  No, I am not insane!  Instead, I am an ex-Navy aircraft carrier based fighter pilot, who worked as a Flight Test Conductor for the Grumman Aerospace Corp. on its F-14 Tomcat flight test program, and who retired with honors as a Financial Administrator for the City of Fort Lauderdale.  I also hold a degree in Aerospace Engineering from the University of Michigan and a MBA in Finance from Long Island University.

History is a mosaic of pieces and if you only have a few pieces to examine, it is difficult to discern what transpired.  As more pieces become available, a picture begins to emerge and as more pieces are added to the puzzle, generally, they fall into place and the true picture not only becomes obvious, but undeniable even if all the pieces are not there. So it is with what I am about to present.  Understanding this, please do not do me the disservice of picking out one piece of the puzzle and use it to beat me over the head, while claiming that your interpretation of this one piece discredits everything I said.  Such doings are the work of fools and those operating from a hidden agenda.  Lord knows, we have more than our share of such people who haunt this bulletin board.  Also understand, I am not offering up all the pieces of this puzzle I have in this post.  To get the rest, you have to read my book.

Around the turn of this past century, a movement was afoot by a minority of Jews called Zionists, to create a homeland for the Jews somewhere in the world.  At some point in time, the Rothschild’s, the richest and most powerful family in the world, who could care less about religion, picked up the torch of Zionism.  Why they did this is not known, but a best bet guess is that they reasoned that if they could direct Zionist efforts toward Palestine, the biblical promised land of the Jews, this would give them a toe hold in the Middle East from which they could gain control of the black gold common to the region.

In any case, if as a Rothschild you had designs of the running the world in the guise of a New World Order, what better place to start than by sewing up the riches of the Middle East and more important, by gaining control the United States with all its resources and potentials.  This move was consummated by three occurrences in 1913; passage of the Federal Reserve Act which gave the Zionists control of our monetary system, economy, and government, passage of Amendment XVI to our Constitution which gave the Zionists a piece of the earnings of every working American, and passage of Amendment XVII which turned our Federal Government into a National Government, which of course, was under Zionist control.  These three actions, beyond question, constituted an overthrow of the government bequeathed us by the Founders because they changed the nature and form of our government.

With the above developments being brought to fruition, the Rothschild’s turned their attention to establishing their puppet state of Israel.  WWI presented a perfect opportunity for doing this.  England was losing the war because German Submarines were starving England into submission.  However, Germany at the time was a sophisticated modern nation, and realizing it had nothing to gain by winning WWI, in 1916, offered the Allies peace with honor.  Britain, on her knees was going to accept this offer, but the Rothschild’s stepped in and offered to bring the United States in the war on England’s side if England would support a homeland for the Jews in Palestine at wars end.  England agreed and issued its Balfour Declaration to demonstrate it would hold up its side of the bargain.  This development not only brought the United States into WWI on the wrong side, it perpetuated the war for two more years resulting in approximately 10 million more avoidable and unnecessary deaths.

WWI laid the seeds of WWII, but the Zionists, not being ones to pass up an opportunity to capitalize on a volatile situation, saw opportunity where others only saw tragedy. It is one thing to have the world powers support the establishment of a new nation, but to build one requires people.  Jews are not stupid and had no inclination to leave their comfortable homes in Europe to live in a desert.  Something had to be done to drive the Jews to immigrate to Israel.  The Balfour Declaration planted the seeds of anti-Semitism in Germany, but this was not enough to drive the German people over the edge.  More had to be done, so the Zionist engineering the humiliating and debilitation terms of the Versailles Treaty to further enrage the Germans against the Jews.  Not yet content with their labors, the Zionists also financed and supported Hitler’s rise to power.  Finally, adding fuel to this fire, the Zionist supported a world conference of Jews in 1933, which met in Amsterdam.  At this conference, world Jewry formerly declared war on Germany.  After this conference, Hitler became dictator of Germany and the rest is history; the history being that WWII would never have happened, if not for Zionist meddling and duplicity.  If WWII had not happened, neither would the horrible deaths of approximately 48 million people.

We are now engaged in a war on terror solely to benefit of the Zionists and their rogue State of Israel.  The numbers of people killed in this abysmal war are not known.  But what we do know is that because of the war on terror, our Constitution is dead, the rule of law among nations is dead, the world is embroiled in perpetual war, and might make right is the credo which governs mankind.

Following are the words of Zionist founder Theodor Herzl4 (1860-1904):

_“It is essential that the suffering of the Jews…becomes worse…this will assist in realization of our plans…I have an excellent idea….I shall induce anti-Semites to liquidate Jewish wealth…The anti-Semites will assist us thereby in that they will strengthen the persecution and oppression of the Jews.  The anti-Semites shall be our best friends.”   _

And these words from Neturei Karta an international Jewish organization:

_It is openly stated in books written by the founders of Zionism that the means by which they planned to establish a state was by instigating anti-Semitism, and undermining the security of the Jews in all lands of the world, until they would be forced to flee to their state.  And thus they did – they intentionally infuriated the German people and fanned the flames of Nazi hatred, and they helped the Nazis, with trickery and deceit, to take whole Jewish communities off to concentration camps, and the Zionists themselves admit this (See the books Perfidy, Min hameitzor, etc.). _

The following are some references which serve to substantiate the above narrative.

https://worldhistoryproject.org/1916/12/12/germany-makes-first-peace-proposal-to-allied-nations

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balfour_Declaration 

https://richmondunlimited.wordpress.com/2012/02/07/benjamin-freedman-speaks-1961-speech/

http://www.amazon.com/Lusitania-Colin-Simpson/dp/0140068031

http://johnfriendsblog.blogspot.com/2013/03/was-hitler-zionist-stooge.html


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 21, 2016)

citizenal said:


> A number of you have written this board incredulous at some the things I have written.  Indeed, some of you have judged me to certifiably insane.  I take no offense to these judgments, because what I have written is totally insane, but unfortunately, it is also totally true.  No, I am not insane!  Instead, I am an ex-Navy aircraft carrier based fighter pilot, who worked as a Flight Test Conductor for the Grumman Aerospace Corp. on its F-14 Tomcat flight test program, and who retired with honors as a Financial Administrator for the City of Fort Lauderdale.  I also hold a degree in Aerospace Engineering from the University of Michigan and a MBA in Finance from Long Island University.
> 
> History is a mosaic of pieces and if you only have a few pieces to examine, it is difficult to discern what transpired.  As more pieces become available, a picture begins to emerge and as more pieces are added to the puzzle, generally, they fall into place and the true picture not only becomes obvious, but undeniable even if all the pieces are not there. So it is with what I am about to present.  Understanding this, please do not do me the disservice of picking out one piece of the puzzle and use it to beat me over the head, while claiming that your interpretation of this one piece discredits everything I said.  Such doings are the work of fools and those operating from a hidden agenda.  Lord knows, we have more than our share of such people who haunt this bulletin board.  Also understand, I am not offering up all the pieces of this puzzle I have in this post.  To get the rest, you have to read my book.
> 
> ...



Many people here are steeped in history. And education and accomplishments. One person here is a journalist who has more knowledge of the mid-East and Arabs than anyone here. And has had audiences with Presidents, Kings and Dictators. This person has read your book, I've been told. So you can be proud of your education and accomplishments and rest easy on your laurels. And give other people credit for having the knowledge to speak up, present evidence and debate the issues. Oh, and BTW, the Zionist movement is alive and well and not as nefarious as you make it out to be.


----------



## Shusha (Jan 21, 2016)

Yes, the same old anti-semitic conspiracy theory drivel we've been hearing for thousands of years.  Not worth anyone's time.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 21, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Yes, the same old anti-semitic conspiracy theory drivel we've been hearing for thousands of years.  Not worth anyone's time.



Shitsu, I promised Hossfly,I would be nice to you guys, but then you come out with a statement which can only be described as a piece of crap which leaves you open to the most vile form of ridicule, and my hands are tied.  All right, I have to be the good guy no matter how it hurts, so here goes:

Dear Shitsu:  You state that someone wrote the same old anti-Semitic conspiracy theory drivel weve been hearing for thousands of years, that is not worth any ones time.  As a thinker and sorter out of problems and inconsistencies, it is readily apparent that you have fallen into a trap and I respectfully offer my hand to help you out of it. The problem is that you are a human being who only lives for a short period and not for thousands of yeas.  This being true, it is not possible for you to listen to anything for a thousand year span of time,  Understanding this, it is incumbent upon you recant your statement and issue and apology to all concerned.  Only through such responsible action will you be able to once again join you brothers as an honored member of our group.  A rousing Chip Chip and hear hear in anticipation of your cooperation with spirit and intent of this group directive,


----------



## citizenal (Jan 21, 2016)

Dear:  Mossfly

Thank you for your kind words and the olive branch.  I am sure you are a righteous and honorable dude.  However, having said this, I am afraid that I cannot soften my attitude toward Zionism and I will like to take this opportunity to explain why.

I view the Federal Reserve Bank as being the most evil institution in the history of mankind.  I also believe that a dominant force within the Fed., aka the New World Order, aka the old world order with an upscale name, is Zionism.  The Fed overthrew our government, the greatest government in the history of mankind, concurrent with passage of the Federal Reserve Act in 1913.  Why this upsets me is that not only did these demented criminals destroy the greatest government in the history of the world, they also saddled the American people with a monetary system that is nothing more than a con and a fraud, which turned the American people into economic slaves of the Banksters.  This criminal monetary system also allowed these sick and morally challenged men to siphon off the vitality and wealth of this nation.  Even worse than this, the monetary system they saddled us with is doomed to fail and the only reason it hasn’t at this point in time, is because of all the wars these monsters have embroiled us in.  Presently, our situation is such that we cannot stop fighting wars because if we did, our monetary system would collapse and the world would enter into a deep and prolonged depression.

But this is not the only reason I hate Zionism.  President John F. Kennedy was beyond doubt, one of America’s great Presidents.  He was in league with George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, Abraham Lincoln, and Theodor Roosevelt. I believe this to be true in consideration of what John Kennedy attempted to accomplish as our President.  The following is an excerpt from a speech he made before the American Publishers Association on April 27, 1961.  The speech is often referred to as the speech which got JFK killed.  It is described this way because the speech takes to task what would eventually come to be known as the New World Order.

_“For we are opposed around the world by a monolithic and ruthless conspiracy that relies on covert means for expanding its sphere of influence--on infiltration instead of invasion, on subversion instead of elections, on intimidation instead of free choice, on guerrillas by night instead of armies by day.  It is a system which has conscripted vast human and material resources into the building of a tightly knit, highly efficient machine that combines military, diplomatic, intelligence, economic, scientific and political operations.  Its preparations are concealed, not published. Its mistakes are buried not headlined. Its dissenters are silenced, not praised. No expenditure is questioned, no rumor is printed, no secret is revealed.”_

Although he does not name the organization to which he is referring, there is no doubt that in his speech President Kennedy is talking about the incipient New World Order.  Of course, during Kennedy’s term of office this name was not yet used.  However, what other group of people can be described as being a “monolithic and ruthless conspiracy that relies on covert means for expanding its sphere of influence” and “is a system which has conscripted vast human and material resources into the building of a tightly knit, highly efficient machine”?  The New World Order is the only organization which fits this description and President Kennedy’s speech is a declaration of war against them.

Who killed President Kennedy?  According to the Warren Commission it was Lee Harvey Oswald and he did this all by himself.  However, In order for this to be true, we need a magic bullet and there is no such thing as a magic bullet.  Therefore, Oswald did not act alone and if he did not act alone, our President was murdered by a group of conspirators.  Such a horrific event could only be pulled off by people who held sway over the law enforcement and investigative agencies of our Federal Government. This points directly to the New World Order!  Clearly they had the most compelling motive for killing our President.  In his speech, Kennedy exposed and had taken a stand against them.  This left them with little choice! President Kennedy was going to upset their apple cart and he had to be stopped.  If he wasn’t, their plans for a New World Order would be foiled. 

In June of 1963, President Kennedy issued Executive Order 11110.  This Executive Order instructed the Treasury Department to print United States Treasury notes instead of Federal Reserve notes.  These Treasury notes were backed by silver in contrast to Federal Reserve notes which were _backed by nothing_.  These actions are why we can be assured that President Kennedy is one of our greatest presidents. His Executive Order sidestepped the Federal Reserve Act of 1913 and shut off the Fed’s money pump.  President Kennedy, to his credit, was attempting to restore our Republic by undoing the Fed engineered overthrow of our government in 1913.  Unfortunately, he failed in this regard, but he only failed because he was murdered.

Upon President Kennedy’s death, Vice-President Lyndon Johnson assumed the office of President.  Among the first things Johnson did as President, was to dutifully recall the United States Treasury notes which were in circulation.  No President after Johnson has ever reissued these notes even though Executive Order 11110 still stands.  By recalling these Treasury notes President Johnson demonstrated his willingness to accommodate the wishes of what would eventually be called the New World Order.  Why else would he reverse an Executive Order which was so tremendously beneficial to the people of this nation?  Whether the New World Order murdered JFK or not, his assassination gave them tremendous sway over President Johnson and this was also true for the Presidents which followed.  What American president would go against an organization which probably murdered the most popular president in modern times and gotten away with it?

Now this brings us to the USS Liberty incident.  Remember the USS Liberty?  Most people do not because our government is guilty of organizing a massive cover up of this incident and our Zionist press is a participating and willing partner in this cover up.  What happened is that during the Six Days War, a plot was afoot between the United States and Israel to have unmarked Israeli planes sink the Liberty with all hands on board, blame this attack on Egypt, and then use the sinking of the Liberty as an excuse for American planes to nuke Cairo.  During this incident these nuclear armed planes were airborne and on their way to their target, but as fate would have, the Israelis failed to sink the Liberty and for this reason, at the last minute, these nuclear armed planes along with the other planes launched to relieve the Liberty, were called by back by President Johnson, who when so doing, explained that he did not want to offend America’s ally.  When President Johnson uttered these words, not even the crew of the Liberty knew which nation the attacking planes belonged to and this meant that President Johnson had foreknowledge of and was a willing party to the murder of American servicemen, never mind the uncounted numbers of innocent civilians vaporized in Cairo.  Just to put a cherry on the top of this tart, don’t forget that those slated to die for the cause was the entire staff of the United States embassy in Cairo.

Please watch the video following this post and it will make sick enough to throw up.  I personally have tears in my eyes as a watch it.  No, I do not have warm and fuzzy feeling in my tummy toward Zionism.  The plane and simple truth in my mind is that Zionists are enemies of the United States, enemies of Jesus Christ, my Lord and Savior, and enemies of every other human being that walks the face of this planet. Point of fact, above all others, if you want to put a face on the anti-Christ, Zionists fill the bill admirably.  Have a nice day and enjoy the video.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjOH1XMAwZA&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Roudy (Jan 21, 2016)

Dear Citizen Achmed:

If Moooslems want to be treated as humans, perhaps they should treat others as humans too? 

Just sayin'  ......


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 21, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Dear:  Mossfly
> 
> Thank you for your kind words and the olive branch.  I am sure you are a righteous and honorable dude.  However, having said this, I am afraid that I cannot soften my attitude toward Zionism and I will like to take this opportunity to explain why.
> 
> ...




*In June of 1963, President Kennedy issued Executive Order 11110. This Executive Order instructed the Treasury Department to print United States Treasury notes instead of Federal Reserve notes. These Treasury notes were backed by silver in contrast to Federal Reserve notes which were *_*backed by nothing*_*. These actions are why we can be assured that President Kennedy is one of our greatest presidents. His Executive Order sidestepped the Federal Reserve Act of 1913 and shut off the Fed’s money pump.* 

Ummmm....no it didn't.

The order allowed the Secretary to issue silver certificates, if any were needed, during the transition period under President Kennedy's plan to eliminate Silver Certificates and use Federal Reserve Notes


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 21, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Dear:  Mossfly
> 
> Thank you for your kind words and the olive branch.  I am sure you are a righteous and honorable dude.  However, having said this, I am afraid that I cannot soften my attitude toward Zionism and I will like to take this opportunity to explain why.
> 
> ...


All well and good but my Zionism is simply wanting a homeland for Israel. I have no truck with NWO or the Illuminatti. The Fed I agree is an evil institution, the Russians had Kennedy killed and I have seen and heard enough about the Liberty to realize there were mistakes made on both sides. There have been dozens and dozens of threads about the Liberty since I came to USMB. Basically, I just don't get into discussions about conspiracy theories. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 22, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Dear:  Mossfly
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 22, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Dear:  Mossfly
> ...


The fact is that Kennedy issued US Notes and was dead in months.

Coincidence?


----------



## citizenal (Jan 22, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Dear:  Mossfly
> ...



Sorry  Hossfly:

I cannot be as understanding as you are.  As an American and Christian I take exception to the religious states of the world.  We have to tolerate the ones that are here, but I stand vehemently against new ones being created.  As a Christian I am against them because Jesus preached that the Kingdom of God is not of this world.  He also endorsed the  separation of church and state when he preached. "Render unto Caesar that which is Caesar's and render unto God, that which is God's.  As an American I am against religious states because, without exception, they are a natural well-spring of tyranny.  Power corrupts and absolute power corrupts absolutely.  What power is more absolute than those who rule in God's name?  Such power can never be disputed or questioned.  I for one, as an American much prefer "consent of the Governed" as the authority of government, not God's word because the interpreters of God's word are those who wield his authority.  Finally, in all governments sanctioned by religion, every citizen not of the state religion, without exception, is a second class citizens whose rights are either tenacious or almost non-existent.  The reason the world is in deep doo-doo today is because the Western Powers blundered by thinking it was possible to put a religious state (Israel) in amongst a group of different religious states.  Only an ignorant fool would do such a thing, but unfortunately, the world is ruled by ignorant fools.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 22, 2016)

citizenal said:


> TNHarley: So there are three kinds of people in the world; evil Muslims, Jews who profess Christian values, and the rest of mankind which has to bear the burden of the cost of creating the state of Israel.  Close to 100 million people have suffered early and horrible deaths as a price exacted on the world so Israel can exist.  Isn't it time to try something else other than killing and war.
> 
> Toddsterpatriot:  And for everyone you shoot in the head 20 more terrorists are created.  And for every one of the 20 new terrorists shot in the head 400 more are created then 8,000, then 60,000, etc.  Pretty soon we are going to run out of bullets. The are people no better then us, except for the Spanish Inquisition, My Lai, Agent Orange, WWI, etc., etc., ad naseum.  We are not angels.  No one is.  But we are supposed to be a Christian nation and a Christian nation does not demonize and assist in the ethnic cleansing of innocent and blameless people (the Palestinians).








 Care to provide a link supporting your claim that 100 million have been killed so Israel can exist. I can show that 50 million were murdered so that islam could steal another nations land and call it their own.
 Then a link showing the alleged "ethnic cleansing" of Palestinians and how they are innocent and blameless when they started the wars to wipe out the Jews starting in 1921.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 22, 2016)

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...







 Off topic and deflection


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 22, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The order allowed the Secretary to issue silver certificates, if any were needed, during the transition period under President Kennedy's plan to eliminate Silver Certificates and use Federal Reserve Notes
> ...



*What you just said is a Zionist lie aid the cover up of our murdered beloved President.
*
A Zionist lie to cover up a murder? The murder is no secret. I've seen video.

*Why did we need a special executive order to issue Silver Certificates to transition to Federal Reserve Notes when we had been using silver certificates right along.
*
Educate yourself.
Encyclopedia of Money: Silver Purchase Act of 1934 (United States)

*It happened, and at the time, nobody noticed or cared because everyone thought the Federal Reserve Bank was a part of the Federal Government and not am foreign banking cartel.
*
It is part of the Federal government. No foreign banks are members. Sorry.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 22, 2016)

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...



US notes are different than silver certificates.
Yes, coincidence.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 22, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...



Funny how citizen Achmed dehumanizes Jews and blames all the evil in the world on them, while claiming "Muslims are humans too".  

I guess Citizen Achmed has never heard of the Golden Rule, treat others as you expect to be treated.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 22, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Dear:  Mossfly
> 
> Thank you for your kind words and the olive branch.  I am sure you are a righteous and honorable dude.  However, having said this, I am afraid that I cannot soften my attitude toward Zionism and I will like to take this opportunity to explain why.
> 
> ...



Psst sploogy? Kennedy was speaking of Communism, you daft fool.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 22, 2016)

Roudy said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...








 I prefer the other version

 Do unto others before they do unto you.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley: So there are three kinds of people in the world; evil Muslims, Jews who profess Christian values, and the rest of mankind which has to bear the burden of the cost of creating the state of Israel.  Close to 100 million people have suffered early and horrible deaths as a price exacted on the world so Israel can exist.  Isn't it time to try something else other than killing and war.
> ...




Ya got me!  The 100 million was a quick out of my head guess.  I'll go with the 50 million.  One-Hundred million or fifty million.  it all borscht anyway.  No one cares about millions of people being murdered.  What is really important is watching Dancing With the Stars.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 22, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...



I heard it was 50 bajillion. Because Kennedy took us off the silver standard.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 22, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjOH1XMAwZA&feature=player_detailpage
> ...



I think your comment is a real stretch and so do a lot of other people on the internet.  Kennedy never hesitated to mention Comminism by name in all his other speaches when he  touched upon the subject.  Why mention "a monolithic and ruthless conspiracy" and let it go at that when he could have dispelled all doubt by simply saying "a monolithic and ruthless communist conspiracy"?   Was Kennedy so afraid of the communists that he would not mention them by name.  I think not, because he never hesitated to mention them by name at any other time.  And by the way, "you daft fool" is a violation of our rules of engagement.  Why do you have to resort to name calling?  Do you really think it makes you sound more intelligent?

Hey Hossfly!  Ain't I doing great.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 22, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > And the Zionist , the evilest of all. Secular Jews created communism.
> ...



Vladimir Lenin was an atheist jew .  The Zionist had money behind them, and the desert was blooming before they arrived.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 22, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Dear:  Mossfly
> 
> Thank you for your kind words and the olive branch.  I am sure you are a righteous and honorable dude.  However, having said this, I am afraid that I cannot soften my attitude toward Zionism and I will like to take this opportunity to explain why.
> 
> ...



*Upon President Kennedy’s death, Vice-President Lyndon Johnson assumed the office of President. Among the first things Johnson did as President, was to dutifully recall the United States Treasury notes which were in circulation. No President after Johnson has ever reissued these notes even though Executive Order 11110 still stands.
*
That's incorrect.  US Notes were put into circulation until 1971. They were never "recalled" by any President.

United States Note - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

EO 11110 does not still stand. It was eliminated by President Reagan in 1987.

_The text that had been added to E.O. 10289 by E.O. 11110 remained on the books until President __Ronald Reagan__ issued __Executive Order 12608__ on September 9, 1987 as part of a general clean-up of executive orders. Executive Order 12608 revoked subparagraph (j) of paragraph 1 of Executive Order 10289, as amended by Executive Order 11110.__[15]__ Thus, E.O. 12608 specifically revoked the relevant portion of E.O. 10289 that had been added by E.O. 11110. This action effectively revoked E.O. 11110. By this time, however, the remaining legislative authority behind E.O. 11110 had been repealed by Congress when __Pub.L. 97–258__ was passed in 1982._


Executive Order 11110 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 22, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...



*Why mention "a monolithic and ruthless conspiracy" and let it go at that when he could have dispelled all doubt by simply saying "a monolithic and ruthless communist conspiracy"?* 

Exactly. He could have simply said "a monolithic and ruthless Federal Reserve conspiracy" or "a monolithic and ruthless Zionist conspiracy" But he didn't.


----------



## Metal-Tiger (Jan 22, 2016)

The very first hostile naval action taken by U.S. of A. after the American Revolution was in the late 1790's against Muslim pirates along the north west coast of Africa . . The line "To the _shores of Tripoli_" refers to the First Barbary War


----------



## Metal-Tiger (Jan 22, 2016)

The following is a quote from Winston Churchill about Muslims in his book The River War published in 1899:

"How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy. The effects are apparent in many countries, improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.

A degraded sensualism deprives this life of its grace and refinement, the next of its dignity and sanctity. The fact that in Mohammedan law every woman must belong to some man as his absolute property, either as a child, a wife, or a concubine, must delay the final extinction of slavery until the faith of Islam has ceased to be a great power among men.

Individual Muslims may show splendid qualities, but the influence of the religion paralyses the social development of those who follow it. No stronger retrograde force exists in the world. Far from being moribund, Mohammedanism is a militant and proselytizing faith. It has already spread throughout Central Africa, raising fearless warriors at every step; *and were it not that Christianity is sheltered in the strong arms of science, the science against which it had vainly struggled, the civilization of modern Europe might fall, as fell the civilization of ancient Rome."


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...


Or the Israeli version.

Do unto others then mooch more guns.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 22, 2016)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Let's put it this way, if Israelis had the same intentions for the Palestinians that they do towards the Israelis, there wouldn't be a single Palestinian left alive today.  Yet the Israelis have treated them better than any other Arab nation has, and Palestinian population has multiplied exponentially.  Go figure.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 22, 2016)

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Bulldozing homes, poisoning crops, and bombing schools is better than they are treated by Arab countries?

Could you provide some links?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 22, 2016)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


You know well what I'm talking about. Check and see what happened in Jordan during Black September when Arafat tried to pull a Palestine there, and then Lebanon, Syria, and Kuwait. 

Bombing schools, poisoning crops?  Fulla shit lies, demonization and antisemitic canards.  Bulldozing homes, well yeah, of course, the homes of terrorists, as a deterrent.  You guys always fail to include the fine print. What else is new?


----------



## citizenal (Jan 22, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjOH1XMAwZA&feature=player_detailpage[/QUOTE]


That's incorrect.  US Notes were put into circulation until 1971. They were never "recalled" by any President.

United States Note - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

EO 11110 does not still stand. It was eliminated by President Reagan in 1987.

_The text that had been added to E.O. 10289 by E.O. 11110 remained on the books until President __Ronald Reagan__ issued __Executive Order 12608__ on September 9, 1987 as part of a general clean-up of executive orders. Executive Order 12608 revoked subparagraph (j) of paragraph 1 of Executive Order 10289, as amended by Executive Order 11110.__[15]__ Thus, E.O. 12608 specifically revoked the relevant portion of E.O. 10289 that had been added by E.O. 11110. This action effectively revoked E.O. 11110. By this time, however, the remaining legislative authority behind E.O. 11110 had been repealed by Congress when __Pub.L. 97–258__ was passed in 1982._

Executive Order 11110 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia[/QUOTE]

I think what we have here is a mixing of truth and lies.  I stand by my statements because when I wrote them, they were incontrovertible.  Now it seems as you have found there much information on the web to the contrary.  I think we are see a re-writing of history which always has be a goal of the Zionists.   in any case, if you got to: http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread261533/pg1: You will read, "Yes they were circulated. About 4.2 billion worth of this currency was in the public hands before JFK's assassination. One day after Kennedy was murdered all of the notes were recalled. Banks were ordered to send them back for destruction but a few survived in the hands of collectors."

Or to: JFK and Executive Order 11110:    and read "On June 4, 1963, a little known attempt was made to strip the   Federal Reserve Bank of its power to loan money to the government at interest. On that day President John F. Kennedy signed Executive Order No. 11110 that returned to the U.S. government the power to issue currency, without going through the Federal Reserve. Mr. Kennedy's order gave the Treasury the power "to issue silver certificates against any silver bullion, silver, or standard silver dollars in the Treasury." This meant that for every ounce of silver in the U.S. Treasury's vault, the government could introduce new money into circulation. In all, Kennedy brought nearly $4.3 billion in U.S. notes into circulation. The ramifications of this bill are enormous.                        

With the stroke of a pen, Mr. Kennedy was on his way to putting the Federal Reserve Bank of New York out of business. If enough of these silver certificates were to come into circulation they would have eliminated the demand for Federal Reserve notes. This is because the silver certificates are backed by silver and the Federal Reserve notes are not backed by anything. Executive Order 11110 could have prevented the national debt from reaching its current level, because it would have given the government the ability to repay its debt without going to the Federal Reserve and being charged interest in order to create the new money. Executive Order 11110 gave the U.S. the ability to create its own money backed by silver.

After Mr. Kennedy was assassinated just five months later, no more silver certificates were issued. The Final Call has learned that the Executive Order was never repealed by any U.S. President through an Executive Order and is still valid. Why then has no president utilized it? Virtually all of the nearly $6 trillion in debt has been created since 1963, and if a U.S. president had utilized Executive Order 11110 the debt would be nowhere near the current level. Perhaps the assassination of JFK was a warning to future presidents who would think to eliminate the U.S. debt by eliminating the Federal Reserve's control over the creation of money. Mr. Kennedy challenged the government of money by challenging the two most successful vehicles that have ever been used to drive up debt - war and the creation of money by a privately-owned central bank. His efforts to have all troops out of Vietnam by 1965 and Executive Order 11110 would have severely cut into the profits and control of the New York banking establishment. As America's debt reaches unbearable levels and one conflict after another emerges in Bosnia, then Afghanistan, Iraq and threatens in Iran, each of which has further increased America's debt, one is force to ask, which President will have the courage to consider utilizing Executive Order 11110 and, if so, is he willing to pay the ultimate price for doing so?"

So who is lying?  Who the hell knows, but what I do know is that Zionists are masters at it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 22, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Presently, America is embroiled in a war on terrorism.  As a result, much is being written about the “Muslim scourge” and the terrible beliefs of Islam. We have all read these condemning E-Mails, so there is no need to repeat them now.  It should be obvious that a purpose of these E-Mails is to foster hatred for Muslims so as to strengthen our resolve to win the war on terrorism. Win the war on Terrorism?  Stop and think about this for a moment.  If you do, it should be clear that it is not possible to defeat terrorism by warring against it.  To be sure, all warring against terrorism does is create more terrorism.  Then, how can we rid the world of terrorism?  The first thing we must do is acknowledge that Muslim’s are human beings no different from us.  As such, the vast majority of them are good people and only a tiny minority are terrorists.  Once this earth shaking realization sinks in, we must ask ourselves, what drives intelligent Muslim men and women into such desperation that they commit terrorist acts against innocent people?  The answer to this question should be obvious.  Muslim terrorism is driven by the wish to achieve justice for the Palestinian people who were grievously wronged by creation of the State of Israel.  Unfortunately, it is impossible to reverse what is best described as a tremendous blunder on the part of the world community, because the nation of Israel has existed for so long that many Israelis know of no other life.  What then is the solution to world terrorism?  The answer to this question should also be obvious.  The world community, which wrongfully created the state of Israel, must right this wrong by pressuring Israel to grant Palestinians full and equal citizenship to its Jewish population.  No, this is not impossible to achieve.  Haven’t blacks in the United States and South Africa realized this very same dream?  Why should the world condone apartheid in Israel when it was condemned in South Africa?  Are Palestinians less than black people?  Apparently they are, because America is fighting a war on terror to help Israel continue to discriminate against the Palestinians.  Therefore, the war on terror will never end because we, the citizens of the United States, have forgotten the principals upon which the American ideal rests.



TLDNR

Muslims are heathen.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 22, 2016)

.[/QUOTE]

*Why mention "a monolithic and ruthless conspiracy" and let it go at that when he could have dispelled all doubt by simply saying "a monolithic and ruthless communist conspiracy"?*

Exactly. He could have simply said "a monolithic and ruthless Federal Reserve conspiracy" or "a monolithic and ruthless Zionist conspiracy" But he didn't.[/QUOTE]

Toddsterpatriot:  that's a load of crap and you know it.  No sitting President would directly attack the Federal Reserve or Zionists.  Kennedy spoke in generalities because attacking any of those organizations directly would have thrown the nation into turmoil.  I think you are grabbing at straws here.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 22, 2016)

citizenal said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjOH1XMAwZA&feature=player_detailpage
> 
> 
> That's incorrect.  US Notes were put into circulation until 1971. They were never "recalled" by any President.
> ...



*Yes they were circulated. About 4.2 billion worth of this currency was in the public hands before JFK's assassination. One day after Kennedy was murdered all of the notes were recalled.*

As I've shown, that's not the case.

_The Coinage Act of 1965 eliminated the use of silver in dimes and quarters and reduced the silver content of half dollars. In 1967, silver coins were withdrawn from circulation, and holders of silver certificates were given 1 year, until June 24, 1968, to redeem the certificates for silver.
_
June 24, 1968 was a bit more than one day after Kennedy was murdered.

*With the stroke of a pen, Mr. Kennedy was on his way to putting the Federal Reserve Bank of New York out of business. If enough of these silver certificates were to come into circulation they would have eliminated the demand for Federal Reserve notes. This is because the silver certificates are backed by silver and the Federal Reserve notes are not backed by anything.
*
Ummmmmm.......

_I again urge a revision in our silver policy to reflect the status of silver as a metal for which there is an expanding industrial demand. Except for its use in coins, silver serves no useful monetary function._

_In 1961, at my direction, sales of silver were suspended by the Secretary of the Treasury. As further steps, I recommend repeal of those Acts that oblige the Treasury to support the price of silver; and repeal of the special 50-percent tax on transfers of interest in silver and authorization for the Federal Reserve System to issue notes in denominations of $1, so as to make possible the gradual withdrawal of silver certificates from circulation and the use of the silver thus released for coinage purposes. I urge the Congress to take prompt action on these recommended changes._

You see, silver was above $1.29 an ounce. Kennedy was replacing silver certificates with FRNs. Not the reverse.
*
Executive Order 11110 could have prevented the national debt from reaching its current level, because it would have given the government the ability to repay its debt without going to the Federal Reserve and being charged interest in order to create the new money.
*
Right, because having your silver redeemed for silver certificates only works once.
How many ounces of silver did they hold? Unless it was trillions, our debt would still be ridiculous.
And where did you get the silly idea that the government pays interest on FRNs from the Fed?

*The Final Call has learned that the Executive Order was never repealed by any U.S. President through an Executive Order and is still valid.
*
As I showed, Reagan repealed it in 1987.

*Why then has no president utilized it?
*
Because if silver is above $1.29 an ounce, it would be a money loser.

*So who is lying?
*
You.


----------



## Elvis Obama (Jan 22, 2016)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


How about being hung out to dry by the rest of the Arab world so they can be used as a PR weapon by a bunch of failed states too weak to take on Israel militarily? Oh yeah, they've got best interests of the Palestinians at heart. Riiiight. Who cares if their children are nothing but cannon fodder? They're martyrs! Build them a shrine in your living room, and keep fighting!


----------



## citizenal (Jan 23, 2016)

Metal-Tiger said:


> The following is a quote from Winston Churchill about Muslims in his book The River War published in 1899:
> 
> "How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy. The effects are apparent in many countries, improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> ...



Suppose we grant all of what you have said as being true.  What is the solution to where the world is today.  Do you hold that the only solution to the Muslim questions is to exterminate them all as some on this board have suggested.  If these people really are the animals you portray, is it and act of wisdom or an act of shear stupidity and ignorance to place, within their midst, a religion which is just are repugnant to them as their religion is to you.  I say again, the creation of the State of Israel is the greatest blunder in the history of mankind and the world has paid a horrible and terrible price because of the blunder.  Where do we go from here?  Turn the United States into an avenging angel and exterminate them all?  Apparently this the path that the creators of Israel have placed us on to the satisfaction and applause of many who haunt this thread.  I for one want to see a peaceful and just world.  The first place to start on this path is to get Israel to grant full and equal citizenship to the Palestinian.  Anything else is pure tyranny and once this is accomplished, perhaps then we will better be able to judge just how despicable how Muslims are.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjOH1XMAwZA&feature=player_detailpage
> ...



Toddsterpatriot:  Once again you are throwing a whole bunch of crap on the table, so once again I will ignore you.  If all you can do is chop up an argument and offer your unsubstantiated quips in rebuttal, then please go somewhere else to waste everybody's time.  I really to hate to foist you off on some other poor soul, but the discussions here are too important to have you garbageing them up.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 23, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...







 You don't understand thast the muslims mass murdered 50 million in 1946 so they could force the theft of land from the Indians. It is a muslim practise to mass murder in the furtherance of their world domination. It is not in Israel's book to mass murder so that it can exist, and the figure is around 60,000 killed by Israel defending its right to exist.
 As for ethnic cleansing look no further than the ethnic cleansing of Christians from Palestine by hamas and fatah, a 90% drop in population since 2007.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







 So you are saying that Lenin was an atheist racial Jew, nice of you to admit that Jew is a race.

 Correct the desert was blooming because the Jews already there made it bloom, the arab muslims found the work unpalatable and so kept leaving Palestine until the Jews from urope arrived at the Ottomans request.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 23, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Metal-Tiger said:
> 
> 
> > The following is a quote from Winston Churchill about Muslims in his book The River War published in 1899:
> ...







 When hamas and fatah grant Jews full and equal citizenship of Palestine and hold free and fair elections, and the US allows everyone in the world the right to vote for its president than you might get your wish. I cant see how any civilised and intelligent person can push for the citizens of one country being given the right to vote in another nations elections and not see the problem that this will cause. Palestine has its own government and the citizens have the right to elect its government. Israel does not have the right to elect the government of Palestine and has not tried to.

 Make islam illegal in the west and punishable by deportation to any Islamic hell hole and you will see an end to the worlds problems


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 23, 2016)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...







 Which you have never shown to be the case using unbiased and non partisan sources


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 23, 2016)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...








 Can you to your false claims of poisoning crops and bombing schools that have been shown to be islamonazi LIES.  And the Geneva conventions allow homes to be bulldozed if they are used for military actions including terrorism.


----------



## Metal-Tiger (Jan 23, 2016)

> say again, the creation of the State of Israel is the greatest blunder in the history of mankind and the world has paid a horrible and terrible price because of the blunder.  Where do we go from here?



It might seem a reasonable compromise to allow the Muslims control of Israel if it were not for the inconvenient fact the the Muslims' stated and apparent  goal is domination of the entire Earth , by means as brutal to any who resist them as have been known to history . There is no shortage of documentation of this having been taking place for centuries , spanning territories on several continents , thankfully , not yet the Americas .  Churchill had it right .


----------



## Penelope (Jan 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



No I said he was an atheist Jew. Jew is not a race, but what started as a religion has pretty much turned into a "ethnic culture, minus the God part".  The Zionist sent poor jews there in about 1850 to dig wells and build roads, with Rothschild money, and any other money they could mooch off the rich jews at the time.  Muslims are people who practice Islam, otherwise they are the same as most of the jews, Semites, although I think jews minus Judaism are no different than Arabs, only since jews consider themselves as Semites.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 23, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...


*
Toddsterpatriot: Once again you are throwing a whole bunch of crap on the table,
*
Yes, calmly refuting the errors in your posts is like throwing crap. LOL!
*
If all you can do is chop up an argument and offer your unsubstantiated quips in rebuttal
*
My rebuttals to your unsubstantiated quips are quite real.
For instance, do you have proof the silver certificates were recalled the day after JFK was killed?
I mean, from a real source.
Or proof that EO 11110 is still valid?
Can you show the math that proves issuing a few billion in silver certificates would fix our $18 trillion debt.
Or that the Treasury pays interest to the Fed for FRNs.
Or that the public pays interest on their FRNs.
Or that Kennedy intended silver certificates to replace all FRNs, instead of the reverse.

*then please go somewhere else to waste everybody's time.* 

It's never a waste of time to correct even a small part of your error filled screeds.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







 Then what context are you calling him a Jew. If a Catholic renounces his faith he is no longer a catholic, if a muslims renounces islam he is dead man walking. So how could he be a Jew if he had renounced his religion.  For the record he was the son of Catholics and gave up his religion for a short time, only to go back once he had reached the top of the communist party.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



No he was an atheist Jew blooded communist. Never was anything else. Where do you get your info!!

Sherwin Wine is the Father of Humanist Judaism, you know Judaism without God, but it has been that way for centuries , jews didn't believe in God, most of them anyway.   Its a tradition, a culture.  He was never anything but a communist, from jew parents.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


*
Jew blooded
*
Wow! Sounds serious. If an atheist Jew blooded communist converts to Islam, is he still Jew blooded?


----------



## Penelope (Jan 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Lenin's Jewish roots confirmed

It just depends on who one asks, according so some Jews, no one knows, I say if they speak Yiddish, they are Yiddish, remember Hebrew language died even before the time of 1AD, few spoke it. I think PM Bibi wants an "all Jewish State"  of course what does it mean "jew" it use to be someone from Judea that practiced the  torah Judaism.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


*
It just depends on who one asks*

I'm asking you.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 24, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...








 So he was a RACIAL JEW as you have admitted, because that is what Jew blooded means.   And how about a link showing that he was a Jew as all the biographies I have read put him as a Catholic


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 24, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...







 Yes he is still a racial Jew, that has converted to islam.  Just as an arab muslim that converts to communism is still an arab


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 24, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...








 So his mothers father was a Jew, this does not mean that Lenin was a Jew. And if you read your link it states that he was a Catholic descended from a convert to Catholicism twice removed. So he is what could be called a quarter breed, as his mother would have been 50% Jewish, making him 25% Jewish     BY RACE OR BLOOD ALONE.


 Yiu are in such a rush to demonise the Jews that your thoughts are clouded to facts and reality


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 24, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...








 So I can speak German, French, Latin and English what does this make me based on your criteria ?


 Once again you deflect to RACIALLY DEMONISE the Jews by making false claims on what is meant by "the Jewish state". Try reading the LoN mandates and the UN resolutions for what the meaning of the Jewish state is. Don't forget if you win this battle then there can not be any Islamic states, or communist ones either


----------



## citizenal (Jan 24, 2016)

Needless to say, this thread has stirred up a lot of interest and controversy.  However, as things progress and more and more posts are made, the fundamental message of this thread tends to get lost in the shuffle.  For this reason, as the author of this thread, I am stepping in to restate my position.

Before proceeding I wish to clarify who I am.  First of all, I am none of the terrible things some of you have accused me of being.  Sure of this, none of your accusations bother me because I know they are said out of desperation and ignorance; the desperation and ignorance of those who know they are wrong and resort to disparagement and name calling to discredit an argument they are at a loss to counter.

First and foremost, I am a Christian.  And because I am a Christian, I also am an American.  Not an American as exemplified by being a “citizen” of this Nation, but an American because the government bequeathed us by the founders is a reflection of Christian values and thinking.  And to clear up a grave misconception in this regard, there is nothing Judeo about the government we lost.  Christianity is a religion of principles and ideals foreign to Judaism and the two do not mix.

We live in terrible times.  The world is on a slippery slope and sliding into chaos at an every increasing rate.  Our civilization reached its peak when man walked on the moon in 1969, but unbeknownst at the time, the actual downhill slide began in 1913, concurrent with passage of the Federal Reserve act.  Today we look at the world and see that it is at the end of its rope financially, morally, militarily, and environmentally.  The question is what can be done to reverse this situation and save ourselves?  The answer to this question should be obvious.  First and foremost, we must put an end to war.  This is very easy to say, but in consideration of the fact that the world has been at war for the past 100 years, it is difficult to do.

The prime thing which must be done to rid the world of war is to reintroduce truth and justice into the affairs of man.  Wars are fought on lies and a prime motivation for them is the perpetuation of injustice. This being true, it also should be obvious that if we are going to put an end to war, the best solution which can be found is Jesus.  Oops!  Most of you thought I sounded good up to now, but have just tipped my hand as being a religious screwball.  Nothing is further from the truth, because I am not asking anyone to accept the divinity of Jesus.  However, what I am asking is that people realize that our salvation as human beings on planet earth depends upon subscribing to the principles Jesus taught in his ministry; all men are created equal and to do unto others as we wish them do unto us.  I do not think anyone who is honest and cares about their fellow men would disagree with this.

There are three major religions in the world; Christianity, Judaism, and Islam.  While many practicing Christians pay lip service to Christian principles, they have put them aside because of the wars we are fighting.  Christianity stands apart from both Judaism and Islam because of the same reasons.  They both believe God demands adherents to obey the rules (God’s laws).  They also hold that non-believers are something less than believers.  This being the case, non-believers are afforded none of benefits and protections which God offers those who believe.  Where does this leave us?  The answer is that it leaves us with the world within which we present live.

We cannot rid the world of religion based governments and this being so; we cannot rid the world of the terrible things that some Jews and Muslims hold to be true because of the respective writings of their religions.  However, what we should do is not support the establishment of countries with religion based governments.  However, because the reality of our situation is that the Zionist bankers control our government, this Nation has been fighting wars for Israel’s benefit and there is no end in sight to these wars.

At this point it is important to grasp and understand the true nature of our monetary system.  In two words, it is a scam and fraud.  It is a scam and fraud because it allows the criminals who own it to siphon and take huge amounts of money from the people of this Nation while giving us nothing in return.  When someone robs a bank, they take people’s money and do nothing to earn it.  The Federal Reserve does exactly the same thing.  They take people’s money and do nothing to earn it.  However there is a difference.  Robbing banks is illegal.  Robbing the wealth of Nation should also be illegal.  However, it is not because our corrupt and compromised Congress made this fraud legal through passage of the Federal Reserve Act in 1913.

It should now be clear what must be done to save our world from the greed and hate which drive world events.  First and foremost, Congress must repeal and repudiate the fraudulent and unconstitutional Federal Reserve Act.  Secondly, those responsible for perpetuating these crimes against humanity should be arrested and brought to justice.  Once accomplished, the world powers and governing bodies should un-create the rogue monster nation we forced upon the Muslim world.  This can be accomplished by bringing sanctions against Israel, until they grant full and equal citizenship to all the peoples within its borders and extend the right of return to all those who were wrongfully forced from the homes and lands of their forefathers.

To many Americans and citizens of Israel, my proposals are difficult to swallow.  However, swallow them they must if we are going to put an end to war and have a peaceful planet where justice and good will toward men is the order of the day.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 24, 2016)

TNT sends non-Believers to the Eternal Lake of Hell.
Neither Judaism nor Islam do such.
Read TNT BEFORE you post.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 24, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Needless to say, this thread has stirred up a lot of interest and controversy.  However, as things progress and more and more posts are made, the fundamental message of this thread tends to get lost in the shuffle.  For this reason, as the author of this thread, I am stepping in to restate my position.
> 
> Before proceeding I wish to clarify who I am.  First of all, I am none of the terrible things some of you have accused me of being.  Sure of this, none of your accusations bother me because I know they are said out of desperation and ignorance; the desperation and ignorance of those who know they are wrong and resort to disparagement and name calling to discredit an argument they are at a loss to counter.
> 
> ...


*
First and foremost, I am a Christian. And because I am a Christian, I also am an American.
*
Christian Americans can spread error filled conspiracy theories, just like anyone else.

*The Federal Reserve does exactly the same thing.  They take people’s money and do nothing to earn it.* 

How do they take people's money? What do they do with their ill-gotten gains?


----------



## citizenal (Jan 24, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> TNT sends non-Believers to the Eternal Lake of Hell.
> Neither Judaism nor Islam do such.
> Read TNT BEFORE you post.



I would if I knew what TNT was or meant.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 24, 2016)

.[/QUOTE]
*
First and foremost, I am a Christian. And because I am a Christian, I also am an American.
*
Christian Americans can spread error filled conspiracy theories, just like anyone else.

*The Federal Reserve does exactly the same thing.  They take people’s money and do nothing to earn it.*

How do they take people's money? What do they do with their ill-gotten gains?[/QUOTE]

Dear Toddstool:

I am going to answer to show what I mean by "crap".  In your first answer, you state, "Christian Americans can spread error filled conspiracy theories, just like everyone else".  So what?  You are wasting your time and the time of everyone else by writing such trivia.  Everybody knows and agrees this is true, the point being if you think that this what I am doing, the tell us how and why.  Making such a statement without explain anything is not discussing things in good faith, but instead, venting and obscuring issues for no good purpose.  A teacher of mine once said, "People are like empty garbage cans, the make a lot of noise but contain nothing."  Sir you exemplify this statement as much as anyone I have ever met.

The you ask now the Fed takes peoples money?  They way they take it is they create money out of thin air with the stroke of a pen and then loan it back to our government at interest, with the American people obligated to pay them back with real money through income taxes earned by working.  Where have you been for the past twenty years?  On the moon!  This information is all over the internet and I even wrote an article on this subject, entitled "The Trap of Debt Economics", which can be found by clicking on the following:  The Trap of Debt Economics

Next you ask me what they do with their ill-gotten gains.  Who cares?  What did Al Capone or Charles Ponzi do with their Ill-gotten gains?  The issue isn't how they spend it, but how they got it.  In any case I'll venture a guess as to what they have done with this money.  The use it to corrupt the institutions of society, they use it to buy governments and government leaders, they use it to finance and start wars, they use it to create the State of Israel, they use to buy mansions, airplanes, and yachts, and the also probably use it on drugs, sex, and rock-n-roll.  What would you use it for?

I know you just love seeing your name and posts appear on this board, but do us all a favor and think before you write and don't bore us with trivia and stupidities.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 24, 2016)

citizenal said:


> .
> *
> First and foremost, I am a Christian. And because I am a Christian, I also am an American.
> *
> ...


*
The you ask now the Fed takes peoples money? They way they take it is they create money out of thin air with the stroke of a pen and then loan it back to our government at interest
*
Well, citizenanal, the Fed does not lend money to the US government.
That being said, when the government borrows money, they pay interest. And?
If you don't like the government paying interest, you should be pushing for balanced budgets.

*with the American people obligated to pay them back with real money through income taxes earned by working.*

Yes, the American people are obligated for all the debt the government has run up.
Everybody knows and agrees this is true. And?
*
Next you ask me what they do with their ill-gotten gains.  Who cares?
*
I do, so tell me.

*In any case I'll venture a guess as to what they have done with this money
*
You'll venture a guess? Why don't you learn the truth. It's easier and more accurate than guessing.
*
don't bore us with trivia and stupidities.
*
Correcting your silly errors and lies is neither trivial nor stupid.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 24, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Poppycock.......and my discussions with you are permanently at and end.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 24, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...



I agree, your silly conspiracy screeds are poppycock.
Feel free to post more, I enjoy pointing out your errors.
In the meantime, watch out fer dem pesky Jews, I hear they're out ta git ya.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 25, 2016)

We live in terrible times.  The world is on a slippery slope and sliding into chaos at an every increasing rate.  Our civilization reached its peak when man walked on the moon in 1969, but unbeknownst at the time, the actual downhill slide began in 1913, concurrent with passage of the Federal Reserve act.  Today we look at the world and see that it is at the end of its rope financially, morally, militarily, and environmentally.  The question is what can be done to reverse this situation and save ourselves? The answer to this question should be obvious.  First and foremost, we must put an end to war.  This is very easy to say, but in consideration of the fact that the world has been at war for the past 100 years, it is difficult to do.

The prime thing which must be done to rid the world of war is to reintroduce truth and justice into the affairs of man.  Wars are fought on lies and a prime motivation for them is the perpetuation of injustice.  This being true, it also should be obvious that if we are going to put an end to war, the best solution which can be found is Jesus.  Oops!  Most of you thought I sounded good up to now, but have just tipped my hand as being a religious screwball.  Nothing is further from the truth, because I am not asking anyone to accept the divinity of Jesus.  However, what I am asking is that people realize that our salvation as human beings on planet earth depends upon subscribing to the principles Jesus taught in his ministry; all men are created equal and to do unto others as we wish them do unto us.  I do not think anyone who is honest and cares about their fellow men would disagree with this.

There are three major religions in the world; Christianity, Judaism, and Islam.  While many practicing Christians pay lip service to Christian principles, they have put them aside because of the wars we are fighting.  Christianity stands apart from both Judaism and Islam because of the same reasons.  They both believe God demands adherents to obey the rules (God’s laws).  They also hold that non-believers are something less than believers.  This being the case, non-believers are afforded none of benefits and protections which God offers those who believe.  Where does this leave us?  The answer is that it leaves us with the world within which we present live.

We cannot rid the world of religion based governments and this being so; we cannot rid the world of the terrible things that some Jews and Muslims hold to be true because of the respective writings of their religions.  However, what we should do is not support the establishment of countries with religion based governments.  However, because the reality of our situation is that the Zionist bankers control our government, this Nation has been fighting wars for Israel’s benefit and there is no end in sight to these wars.

At this point it is important to grasp and understand the true nature of our monetary system.  In two words, it is a scam and fraud.  It is a scam and fraud because it allows the criminals who own it to siphon and take huge amounts of money from the people of this Nation while giving us nothing in return.  When someone robs a bank, they take people’s money and do nothing to earn it.  The Federal Reserve does exactly the same thing.  They take people’s money and do nothing to earn it.  However there is a difference.  Robbing banks is illegal.  Robbing the wealth of Nation should also be illegal.  However, it is not because our corrupt and compromised Congress made this fraud legal through passage of the Federal Reserve Act in 1913.

It should now be clear what must be done to save our world from the greed and hate which drive world events.  First and foremost, Congress must repeal and repudiate the fraudulent and unconstitutional Federal Reserve Act.  Secondly, those responsible for perpetuating these crimes against humanity should be arrested and brought to justice.  Once accomplished, the world powers and governing bodies should un-create the rogue monster nation we forced upon the Muslim world.  This can be accomplished by bringing sanctions against Israel, until they grant full and equal citizenship to all the peoples within its borders and extend the right of return to all those who were wrongfully forced from the homes and lands of their forefathers.

To many Americans and citizens of Israel, my proposals are difficult to swallow.  However, swallow them they must if we are going to put an end to war and have a peaceful planet where justice and good will toward men is the order of the day.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 25, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE]
> ...


Revolting against whom and why?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 25, 2016)

P F Tinmore said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Actually, the so-called Palestinians never revolted against the Ottoman Turks.  I saw old footage of the Palestinians hoisting a Turkish flag, while the Jews hoisted an Israeli flag.  The Jews were more of a people with their own national identity.  Tinmore is right, for once.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 25, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


 PF said there wasn't any beef between the Palestinians and the Ottomans; which is bullshit. Over a span of about 100 years, the ottomans were slowly losing power in the region. The "Palestinians" took advantage of that. There were many cases of small revolts, peasant attacks on superiority etc.
In fact, I remember a fairly big revolt called the "peasants revolt" or something back in the early 19th century..


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 25, 2016)

right on da' money
Peasants' revolt in Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 25, 2016)

P F Tinmore said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...







 Against everyone so they could be the start of the world domination, or at least a part of it.   Read your koran and hadiths for the commands that all muslims must follow


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 25, 2016)

citizenal said:


> We live in terrible times.  The world is on a slippery slope and sliding into chaos at an every increasing rate.  Our civilization reached its peak when man walked on the moon in 1969, but unbeknownst at the time, the actual downhill slide began in 1913, concurrent with passage of the Federal Reserve act.  Today we look at the world and see that it is at the end of its rope financially, morally, militarily, and environmentally.  The question is what can be done to reverse this situation and save ourselves? The answer to this question should be obvious.  First and foremost, we must put an end to war.  This is very easy to say, but in consideration of the fact that the world has been at war for the past 100 years, it is difficult to do.
> 
> The prime thing which must be done to rid the world of war is to reintroduce truth and justice into the affairs of man.  Wars are fought on lies and a prime motivation for them is the perpetuation of injustice.  This being true, it also should be obvious that if we are going to put an end to war, the best solution which can be found is Jesus.  Oops!  Most of you thought I sounded good up to now, but have just tipped my hand as being a religious screwball.  Nothing is further from the truth, because I am not asking anyone to accept the divinity of Jesus.  However, what I am asking is that people realize that our salvation as human beings on planet earth depends upon subscribing to the principles Jesus taught in his ministry; all men are created equal and to do unto others as we wish them do unto us.  I do not think anyone who is honest and cares about their fellow men would disagree with this.
> 
> ...



*First and foremost, we must put an end to war.*

Dude, don't bogart that joint.

*This is very easy to say, but in consideration of the fact that the world has been at war for the past 100 years, it is difficult to do.*

100 years? What about the 2000 years of war before that?

*When someone robs a bank, they take people’s money and do nothing to earn it.  The Federal Reserve does exactly the same thing.  They take people’s money and do nothing to earn it.* 

Nothing to earn it? They buy bonds. I do the same thing. So what?
You never did tell us what they do with the money they earn. Is it because you're ignorant?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 25, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


There was some nationalism there but that is not what I meant. I said that Muslims, Christians, and Jews were living together with little problem.

When the idea of a Jewish state started floating around the local Jews were opposed to it.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 25, 2016)

Seems to me that the past few posts clearly establish that the Palestinians were an established people in the area in question and had an identity of their own.  Where are all those Zionists shouting foul because the Palestinians never were a nation and never were and identifiable group of people who existed independent of addled mines of people who are incapable of understanding of how much good Israel does for the other nations of the world.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 25, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Vladimir Lenin was an atheist jew .



Ah, lying for Allah, how cool.

No, Valdimir Illiach Lenin was not a Jew. He was raised Russian Orthodox.

{born in Simbirsk on 10 April 1870, and baptised in St. Nicholas Cathedral several days later}

Vladimir Lenin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Dumb fucking Muzzie Beasts.



> The Zionist had money behind them, and the desert was blooming before they arrived.



No shit fer brains, it was not.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 25, 2016)

Metal-Tiger said:


> The very first hostile naval action taken by U.S. of A. after the American Revolution was in the late 1790's against Muslim pirates along the north west coast of Africa . . The line "To the _shores of Tripoli_" refers to the First Barbary War




That's because the Muzzie Beasts were kidnapping and murdering American citizens. President Jefferson knew how to deal with Muslims, he had them hung from the yard arm of American ships.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 25, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Vladimir Lenin was an atheist jew .
> ...



*"Hailing from a relatively prosperous background, she was the daughter of an **apostate* *Russian Jewish** physician and his **German**-**Swedish** wife, and had received a good education, learning Russian, German, English and French, and being well versed in **Russian literature"*

use to be if mother was a jew, children were, and now its also if at least one grandparent was a jew, then child is a jew.

Now take this up with your Zionist comrades , who love to change the rules as they play the game of "who is a jew". Now you can actually become a jew, since they know most jews do not want to marry another jew.

So take your Zionist brain and learn the Zionist history, I understand its hard to keep up with all the changes, but try.

So Lenin, jew atheist.

Have they yet decided it jew is a race or religion yet?? When they do , let us know. They are so messed up they don't know up from down, or right from left. They fly with the wind.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 25, 2016)

P F Tinmore said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...









 And your post is baqsed on the LIES of the islamonazi terrorists that have brainwashed you. The evidence shows that throughout history the muslims have attacked and murdered the Jews as commanded by the koran and hadiths. How many times have the arab muslims invaded Hebron and forcibly taken the houses and crops before evicting the Jews that owned them.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 25, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Seems to me that the past few posts clearly establish that the Palestinians were an established people in the area in question and had an identity of their own.  Where are all those Zionists shouting foul because the Palestinians never were a nation and never were and identifiable group of people who existed independent of addled mines of people who are incapable of understanding of how much good Israel does for the other nations of the world.







 And once again Iranian TV is used as evidence of Israeli atrocities when there was no such thing. This is just another pallywood production.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 25, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...








 So he wasnt a Jew then as his grandmother was not a Jew, nor was his mother. Read your cut and paste again pitstop


 That makes three losers on here stevie loser, inhumanity loser and now penny loser


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 25, 2016)

Penelope said:


> No I said he was an atheist Jew.



Yes, but you are a liar for Allah and an ignorant dolt. 



> Jew is not a race, but what started as a religion has pretty much turned into a "ethnic culture, minus the God part".



Lenin was about as anti-Jew as you are, you ignorant lying sot. The Jew in the movement was Trotsky, the Bolsheviks were nearly as anti-Semitic as you Muzzie Beasts and your Nazi mentors are.



> The Zionist sent poor jews there in about 1850 to dig wells and build roads, with Rothschild money, and any other money they could mooch off the rich jews at the time.  Muslims are people who practice Islam, otherwise they are the same as most of the jews, Semites, although I think jews minus Judaism are no different than Arabs, only since jews consider themselves as Semites.



1850, huh?

The shit you liars make up...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 25, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Then what context are you calling him a Jew. If a Catholic renounces his faith he is no longer a catholic, if a muslims renounces islam he is dead man walking. So how could he be a Jew if he had renounced his religion.  For the record he was the son of Catholics and gave up his religion for a short time, only to go back once he had reached the top of the communist party.



Lenin was Russian Orthodox. He never renounced Judaism because he never had anything to do with it in the first place. Like all Marxists, he became Atheist. 

The Muslims are fucking insane and tell the most ignorant of lies.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 25, 2016)

Penelope said:


> [
> 
> *"Hailing from a relatively prosperous background, she was the daughter of an **apostate* *Russian Jewish** physician and his **German**-**Swedish** wife, and had received a good education, learning Russian, German, English and French, and being well versed in **Russian literature"*
> 
> use to be if mother was a jew, children were, and now its also if at least one grandparent was a jew, then child is a jew.




But the mother wasn't a Jew. 

Nor was the grandmother.




> Now take this up with your Zionist comrades , who love to change the rules as they play the game of "who is a jew". Now you can actually become a jew, since they know most jews do not want to marry another jew.
> 
> So take your Zionist brain and learn the Zionist history, I understand its hard to keep up with all the changes, but try.
> 
> ...



What you are is a liar for Allah, a Muzzie Beast.

No, Lenin was not a Jew in any way, shape, form, or otherwise. You are simply a lying scumbag. Lenin was a baptised Christian, Russian Orthodox, liar.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 25, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > No I said he was an atheist Jew.
> ...



Actually the jewish virtual library, and wiki are liars. If you refuse to read my links and post, I have to assume your unable to read, do not be ashamed, many people are unable to comprehend the written Eng. language. Oh yes most of the Bolsheviks were secular jews, who hated religion. They should not of moved to an EO Russia.  They did the same in Germany, which was and mainly is a Christian country.  If you have an issue, I suggest writing to the Jewish Virtual Library.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 25, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Lets see his mother's Father was a Jew, so he must of had a parent or both of Jewish origin, and since her father was a Jew, she is a jew and  that makes Lenin a what????? ding ding ding, Jew.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 25, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Actually the jewish virtual library, and wiki are liars.



Well of course, only what your Mullahs tell you is true.



> If you refuse to read my links and post, I have to assume your unable to read, do not be ashamed, many people are unable to comprehend the written Eng. language. Oh yes most of the Bolsheviks were secular jews, who hated religion. They should not of moved to an EO Russia.  They did the same in Germany, which was and mainly is a Christian country.  If you have an issue, I suggest writing to the Jewish Virtual Library.



Look, you are a scumbag, a liar for Allah. The problem you have is that I am well versed on Marxism and the Bolshevik revolution. The first key to pulling off a successful lie is that the lie must be plausible. The one you are telling on behalf of your Imams is not - it is ignorant and absurd - the babbling of a child. You fucks tell each other these lies and you become convinced that normal people believe your shit. We don't.

You are an idiot, an uneducated baboon spewing mindless Jew hatred as if it had some intellectual foundation. It doesn't.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 25, 2016)

When you just can't think it gets any worst, it just gets better:

Breaking News, Analysis, Politics, Blogs, News Photos, Video, Tech Reviews - TIME.com
(MOSCOW) — A recently opened exhibition in Moscow's State Historical Museum is shedding some light on a long-guarded Russian secret: the origins of Soviet founding father Vladimir Lenin. Lenin's maternal grandfather, the exhibition revealed, was born Jewish.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 25, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Lets see his mother's Father was a Jew, so he must of had a parent or both of Jewish origin, and since her father was a Jew, she is a jew and  that makes Lenin a what????? ding ding ding, Jew.



Mother's father - that would be "grandfather," stupid.  The grandfather was an apostate Jew who converted to Christianity and married a Christian woman, and raised all of his children as Christians, including his second daughter who was the mother of VI Lenin. Lenin was a Christian who became a Communist, 

You are incredibly fucking stupid.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 25, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Lenin not ethnically a Jew. You're beating a dead horse. Through the mother,not the father.


Birth Name: Vladimir Ilyich Ulyanov
Date of Birth: 22 April, 1870
Place of Birth: Simbirsk, Russian Empire
Date of Death: 21 January, 1924
Place of Death: Gorki, Russian SFSR, Soviet Union
*Ethnicity:
*Russian, with possible Chuvash and Kalmyk (father)
*Ashkenazi Jewish (maternal grandfather)
*German, Swedish (maternal grandmother)*


----------



## Penelope (Jan 25, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Which makes him "jewish".


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 25, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 25, 2016)

Penelope said:


> When you just can't think it gets any worst, it just gets better:
> 
> Breaking News, Analysis, Politics, Blogs, News Photos, Video, Tech Reviews - TIME.com
> (MOSCOW) — A recently opened exhibition in Moscow's State Historical Museum is shedding some light on a long-guarded Russian secret: the origins of Soviet founding father Vladimir Lenin. Lenin's maternal grandfather, the exhibition revealed, was born Jewish.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 25, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Seems to me that the past few posts clearly establish that the Palestinians were an established people in the area in question and had an identity of their own.  Where are all those Zionists shouting foul because the Palestinians never were a nation and never were and identifiable group of people who existed independent of addled mines of people who are incapable of understanding of how much good Israel does for the other nations of the world.




What a stupid jew woman, promised to us by God, Oh Israel makes me sick. No wonder they hate Obama, he see right through the jew lies.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 25, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


----------



## Penelope (Jan 25, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...






Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


The yellow guy is an IDF guy and the cow is a 5 year old Palestinian child.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 25, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Is the 5 year old married yet? I hear the muzzies like 'em young.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 25, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to me that the past few posts clearly establish that the Palestinians were an established people in the area in question and had an identity of their own.  Where are all those Zionists shouting foul because the Palestinians never were a nation and never were and identifiable group of people who existed independent of addled mines of people who are incapable of understanding of how much good Israel does for the other nations of the world.
> ...



You see what you want to see and hear what you want to hear.  In the meantime thousands of people are suffering and dying in the same manner that millions of Jews died in Nazi Germany.  Are you so blind that you cannot see this or are you a Zionist working to ensure that nobody sees this.  If the former, then you are stupid and if your are the latter then you a pathetic.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 25, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...


Is the UN investigating this massacre?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 25, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



They need an investigator to put his head up citizeanal's ass, to record what citizenanal sees up there.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 25, 2016)

Do you folks understand how stupid and ignorant you sound in these last several post.  I guess the plan is to sound as irrational as possible so anyone who comes the this thread will think a bunch of idiots post here and it is not worth their time to come back.  As far as I am concerned most of you are nothing more than a bunch of Zionist stooges who think obscuring the truth is some kind of perverted mission in life which will endear you to some greedy sick son-of- bitch who has more money than brains.  Is this what this once great Nation has come to?  How truly sad, how truly pathetic, how truly demented.  Stupidity rules the day and those who are the most stupid are the most valuable to those in power.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 25, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Do you folks understand how stupid and ignorant you sound in these last several post.  I guess the plan is to sound as irrational as possible so anyone who comes the this thread will think a bunch of idiots post here and it is not worth their time to come back.  As far as I am concerned most of you are nothing more than a bunch of Zionist stooges who think obscuring the truth is some kind of perverted mission in life which will endear you to some greedy sick son-of- bitch who has more money than brains.  Is this what this once great Nation has come to?  How truly sad, how truly pathetic, how truly demented.  Stupidity rules the day and those who are the most stupid are the most valuable to those in power.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 25, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Do you folks understand how stupid and ignorant you sound in these last several post.  I guess the plan is to sound as irrational as possible so anyone who comes the this thread will think a bunch of idiots post here and it is not worth their time to come back.  As far as I am concerned most of you are nothing more than a bunch of Zionist stooges who think obscuring the truth is some kind of perverted mission in life which will endear you to some greedy sick son-of- bitch who has more money than brains.  Is this what this once great Nation has come to?  How truly sad, how truly pathetic, how truly demented.  Stupidity rules the day and those who are the most stupid are the most valuable to those in power.



*so anyone who comes the this thread will think a bunch of idiots post here
*
You're the irrational one on this thread.

*you are nothing more than a bunch of Zionist stooges*

And there is our proof.


----------



## Shusha (Jan 25, 2016)

citizenal said:


> In the meantime thousands of people are suffering and dying in the same manner that millions of Jews died in Nazi Germany.



Gaza Gas Chambers:  






Sorry, they don't serve alcohol or duck.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 25, 2016)

Shusha said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > In the meantime thousands of people are suffering and dying in the same manner that millions of Jews died in Nazi Germany.
> ...


Aw, shit!


----------



## citizenal (Jan 26, 2016)

[/QUOTE]
Is the UN investigating this massacre?[/QUOTE]

Is the UN investigating this massacre?  Is the UN made up of nations?  Do these nations have privately owned central banks running their monetary systems and economies?  Does the same cabal of criminals bankers own these central banks?  After answering these questions you should understand why the UN is not investigating these massacres.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 26, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > No I said he was an atheist Jew.
> ...







 Yes we all know that the Ottomans invited the Jews to migrate and work the land because the arab muslims were too lazy to do so.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 26, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...








 So you admit that Jews are a race, as that is what you are arguing for here. You are claiming that because of race he was a Jew, not because of religion or matriarchal heritage but purely on a blood line basis. So once again what is your claim exactly when you say that Jews are not a race until you can use it as an argument to demonise the Jews.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 26, 2016)

Penelope said:


> When you just can't think it gets any worst, it just gets better:
> 
> Breaking News, Analysis, Politics, Blogs, News Photos, Video, Tech Reviews - TIME.com
> (MOSCOW) — A recently opened exhibition in Moscow's State Historical Museum is shedding some light on a long-guarded Russian secret: the origins of Soviet founding father Vladimir Lenin. Lenin's maternal grandfather, the exhibition revealed, was born Jewish.







 And what does this prove other than you are two faced when it comes to demonising the Jews.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 26, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



It never ceases to amaze how people grab at straws and will go to absurd lengths to justify and un-justifiable position.  The Muslims do this and the Muslims do that, the Muslims are this and they are that; they also believe this and subscribe to that.  All of this is irrelevant to the issues on hand because no matter what hateful things you can come up with about Muslims, this does not change the fact that the Palestinians are the victims here and no matter how hateful you portray Muslims, what they are trying to do, in what we so conveniently call terrorism, is fight for justice for the Palestinian people.  The Jews have no claim or right to the land of the Palestinians; morally, legally, or religiously.  This being the hard cold truth, what the Zionists are doing to the Palestinians are war crimes and the world stands back and does nothing about this because those who rule our world are criminals who bear direct responsibility for these crimes. THE HORROR!  THE HORROR!  THE HORROR!  And this is the world which man has wrought.  And this is the world we leave to our children.  I am ashamed to call myself a human being because Homo Sapiens are a degenerate and failed species.  Greed and lies rule our world.  To see and understand the truth in this, all one has to do is read some of the things being posted here.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2016)

What's the point of this thread? I'm lost


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 26, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Is the UN investigating this massacre?
> 
> Is the UN investigating this massacre?  Is the UN made up of nations?  Do these nations have privately owned central banks running their monetary systems and economies?  Does the same cabal of criminals bankers own these central banks?  After answering these questions you should understand why the UN is not investigating these massacres.



There are no privately owned central banks.
They are all owned by their government.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 26, 2016)

Lipush said:


> What's the point of this thread? I'm lost



Some Jewish guy was banging his ex and he became unhinged.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 26, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Do you folks understand how stupid and ignorant you sound in these last several post.  I guess the plan is to sound as irrational as possible so anyone who comes the this thread will think a bunch of idiots post here and it is not worth their time to come back.  As far as I am concerned most of you are nothing more than a bunch of Zionist stooges who think obscuring the truth is some kind of perverted mission in life which will endear you to some greedy sick son-of- bitch who has more money than brains.  Is this what this once great Nation has come to?  How truly sad, how truly pathetic, how truly demented.  Stupidity rules the day and those who are the most stupid are the most valuable to those in power.




Amusing.

You are demonstrably quite insane. You spout the most moronic conspiracy theories.

To have a crazy person tell me that I'm stupid is at best amusing.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 26, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...








 WRONG as INTERNATIONAL LAW of 1923 granted the land to the Jews for their NATIONal home. This was further reinforced by the changes to the UN charter in 1949 that stated Israel is the Jewish state and will be so for ever, and that the UN would enforce the laws that brought Israel into existence.  

 Now find an International law that grants Jewish Palestine to the arab muslims for them to call their homeland. They have no legal, moral or religious claim to any part of Palestine and should be forcibly removed and sent back to Egypt, Syria, Iraq, Iran, Jordan and Saudi where they came from.



The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate



*The Palestine Mandate*
*The Council of the League of Nations:*
Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have agreed, for the purpose of giving effect to the provisions of Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, to entrust to a Mandatory selected by the said Powers the administration of the territory of Palestine, which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, within such boundaries as may be fixed by them; and

*Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have also agreed that the Mandatory should be responsible for putting into effect the **declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917**, by the Government of His Britannic Majesty, and adopted by the said Powers, in favor of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing should be done which might prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country; and *

*Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country; *and

Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have selected His Britannic Majesty as the Mandatory for Palestine; and

Whereas the mandate in respect of Palestine has been formulated in the following terms and submitted to the Council of the League for approval; and

Whereas His Britannic Majesty has accepted the mandate in respect of Palestine and undertaken to exercise it on behalf of the League of Nations in conformity with the following provisions; and

Whereas by the afore-mentioned Article 22 (paragraph 8), it is provided that the degree of authority, control or administration to be exercised by the Mandatory, not having been previously agreed upon by the Members of the League, shall be explicitly defined by the Council of the League Of Nations;

confirming the said Mandate, defines its terms as follows:

*ARTICLE 1.*
The Mandatory shall have full powers of legislation and of administration, save as they may be limited by the terms of this mandate.

*ART. 2.*
The Mandatory shall be responsible for placing the country under such political, administrative and economic conditions as will secure the establishment of the Jewish national home, as laid down in the preamble, and the development of self-governing institutions, and also for safeguarding the civil and religious rights of all the inhabitants of Palestine, irrespective of race and religion.

*ART. 3.*
The Mandatory shall, so far as circumstances permit, encourage local autonomy.

*ART. 4.*
*An appropriate Jewish agency shall be recognised as a public body for the purpose of advising and co-operating with the Administration of Palestine in such economic, social and other matters as may affect the establishment of the Jewish national home and the interests of the Jewish population in Palestine, and, subject always to the control of the Administration to assist and take part in the development of the country. *

The Zionist organization, so long as its organization and constitution are in the opinion of the Mandatory appropriate, shall be recognised as such agency. It shall take steps in consultation with His Britannic Majesty's Government to secure the co-operation of all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish national home.

*ART. 5.*
The Mandatory shall be responsible for seeing that no Palestine territory shall be ceded or leased to, or in any way placed under the control of the Government of any foreign Power.

ART. 6.
The Administration of Palestine, while ensuring that the rights and position of other sections of the population are not prejudiced, shall facilitate Jewish immigration under suitable conditions and shall encourage, in co-operation with the Jewish agency referred to in Article 4, close settlement by Jews on the land, including State lands and waste lands not required for public purposes. 

*ART. 7.*

The Administration of Palestine shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by Jews who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Nonsense. Arab Muslim Islam-based greed, intolerance, violence, and inability to coexist is the root cause of every major conflict (including Palestinians) involving Muslims today.  

Muslims want to be treated as equals and humans?  They should treat others the same first.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2016)

Lipush said:


> What's the point of this thread? I'm lost


He wants Muslims to be treated as humans by blaming all the world's problems on those evil Jews, and repeating all the age old antisemtic canards that Neo Nazis, IskamoNazis and skinheads repeat.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2016)

Ohhhh.

So he's one more of _these_ guys.

Gotcha.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 26, 2016)

Another human you mean.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 26, 2016)

Lipush said:


> What's the point of this thread? I'm lost



The point is; Life is function of mind over matter; if you have no mind, then it doesn't matter.

Another point more to the point is, 'we have met the enemy and he is us'.

Sorry, but this is the best I can do right now.  Oh yeah, one last point; Vote for Trump! We may as well get it over with as quickly as possible.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 26, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Correct me if I am wrong, but didn't we do the same thing to the Indians; rob them with a pen.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 26, 2016)

Lipush said:


> Ohhhh.
> 
> So he's one more of _these_ guys.
> 
> Gotcha.



No I am not one of those guys.  Instead, I am one of the guys who got it right.  And in case you are interested, I do not hate Jews or anyone else for that matter.  However, I do loath what the Zionists have done to the world.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 26, 2016)

In my book, “100 Years of Deception”, Chapter 1 establishes that the United States government was overthrown in 1913, concurrent with passage of the Federal Reserve Act. It is also established that those responsible for the overthrow were the same people who played a key role in establishing the State of Israel.  Subsequent chapters in my book serve to validate these truths.  However, three chapters in my book are dedicated to the Israeli attack on the USS Liberty, an American spy ship, stationed in international waters off the coast of Gaza.  The Liberty, supposedly, was there to monitor what became known as the Six Days war between Israel and its Arab neighbors.  The reason I devote so much space to this incident in my book is because it best serves to establish that dark and sinister forces rule our government.

When the Liberty was under attack, no one other than the attackers knew who they were.  The attacking airplanes had no identifiable markings on them and could have belonged to either Israel or Egypt.  However, while it was impossible for American forces to know who owned the attacking aircraft, two separate actions were taken. One was understandable; relief aircraft were launched to aid the stricken Liberty.  However, incomprehensibly, a second sortie of A-4 Hawkeyes was launched with orders to drop their nuclear weapons on Cairo.  In other words, someone in our government wrongfully assumed it was Egypt attacking our ship and ordered a nuclear strike against Egypt in response.  This is far too incredible to believe.  But hang on, it gets better than this.

Fortunately or unfortunately, depending on whose side you are on, the Liberty refused to sink.  When this became evident, Robert McNamara, our Secretary of Defense at the time, called off the nuclear strike on Cairo with minutes to spare.  Incredibly, he also called off the airplanes armed with conventional weapons sent to relieve the embattled Liberty.  At this point, 6th Fleet Commanders were on a voice link with Washington and questioned McNamara’s orders to call back the relief aircraft.  Apparently, President Johnson was present during this conversation and being annoyed at having his orders questioned, got on the line and said he didn’t give a damn if the ship sank (the USS Liberty), he would not embarrass his allies.  And remember, as President Johnson spoke these ignoble words, officially, he had no way of knowing the identity of the planes attacking the Liberty; or did he?

Operation Cyanide was a joint military operation between the United States and Israel agreed to sometime before the Six Days War began.  The fact that this operation existed is an established fact, however, many of the details are not known.  What we do know, is that unknown to the American people, the U.S. was a secret and active participant in military operations against Egypt and her allies.  These operations included providing aerial photography for Egyptian forces to assess battle damage after their attacks.  However, if we keep in mind that Washington tipped its hand about knowing who the real attackers of the Liberty were, surly this defenseless ship had a role to play in Operation Cyanide.  And what role was this?  The only conceivable thing which comes to mind is the USS Liberty was setup to be sunk with no survivors or witnesses, so the United States would have an excuse nuke Cairo with all its inhabitants and its fully staffed American Embassy.

My fellow Americans and other men of good will throughout the world, because a cover-up of what really happened to the USS Liberty is still firmly in place today, I submit to you that our government and your governments are ruled by dark and sinister forces.  I further submit that the mechanism that these forces use to control our governments, are the privately owned central banks of the world owned by the same banking cartels which created an organization they call the New World Order.  These criminals also created the rogue state of Israel to serve as a spear point for their control of the oil fields of the Middle East.  The world we live in is embroiled in perpetual war and no longer free.  To end war and free ourselves from economic bondage which holds us firmly in its grip, we must rid the world of its fraudulent privately owned central banks and the criminals who run them.


If you wish to obtain a copy of my book, “100 Years of Deception”, go here: 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/1478753668


If you wish proof and validation of the above essay, watch this video produced by the British Broadcasting Corporation entitled, “Dead in the Water”:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjOH1XMAwZA&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > What's the point of this thread? I'm lost
> ...



Whoever you choose to vote for is none of our business. Just show Obama the door quickly enough.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhh.
> ...



And what is that, exactly?


----------



## Penelope (Jan 26, 2016)

Lipush said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...







Lipush said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Oh Obama sucks Israel feet, just not as obvious.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 26, 2016)

citizenal said:


> In my book, “100 Years of Deception”, Chapter 1 establishes that the United States government was overthrown in 1913, concurrent with passage of the Federal Reserve Act. It is also established that those responsible for the overthrow were the same people who played a key role in establishing the State of Israel.  Subsequent chapters in my book serve to validate these truths.  However, three chapters in my book are dedicated to the Israeli attack on the USS Liberty, an American spy ship, stationed in international waters off the coast of Gaza.  The Liberty, supposedly, was there to monitor what became known as the Six Days war between Israel and its Arab neighbors.  The reason I devote so much space to this incident in my book is because it best serves to establish that dark and sinister forces rule our government.
> 
> When the Liberty was under attack, no one other than the attackers knew who they were.  The attacking airplanes had no identifiable markings on them and could have belonged to either Israel or Egypt.  However, while it was impossible for American forces to know who owned the attacking aircraft, two separate actions were taken. One was understandable; relief aircraft were launched to aid the stricken Liberty.  However, incomprehensibly, a second sortie of A-4 Hawkeyes was launched with orders to drop their nuclear weapons on Cairo.  In other words, someone in our government wrongfully assumed it was Egypt attacking our ship and ordered a nuclear strike against Egypt in response.  This is far too incredible to believe.  But hang on, it gets better than this.
> 
> ...



*I submit to you that our government and your governments are ruled by dark and sinister forces. I further submit that the mechanism that these forces use to control our governments, are the privately owned central banks of the world*

The central banks aren't privately owned.
And don't bogart that joint.


----------



## Shusha (Jan 26, 2016)

citizenal said:


> I do loath what the Zionists have done to the world.



What?  Enabled the Jewish people to have self-determination and dignity in our own ancestral lands after thousands of years of expulsion, persecution, pogroms and genocides? 

How TERRIBLE!


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2016)

IKR>?


----------



## Penelope (Jan 26, 2016)

Shusha said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Oh cry me a river, you guys are so sickening. If your not killing, your thieving, you are like a virus, lowlifes, the less you have to work the better. You have no dignity, but you are arrogant. The Palestinians are the ones with dignity.


----------



## Shusha (Jan 26, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Oh cry me a river, you guys are so sickening. If your not killing, your thieving, you are like a virus, lowlifes, the less you have to work the better. You have no dignity, but you are arrogant. The Palestinians are the ones with dignity.



Its sickening to want self-determination and an end of suffering for your people?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 26, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...



What's wrong, Jewish guy banging your ex too?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 26, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...



I'm sure you work very hard.  As for the Palestinians, if stabbing mothers of 6 children in front of them is called dignity, then they have a lot of it.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhh.
> ...


Right, you don't hate Jews.  Just like skinheads don't hate blacks, they think everyone should own one.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2016)

citizenal said:


> In my book, “100 Years of Deception”, Chapter 1 establishes that the United States government was overthrown in 1913, concurrent with passage of the Federal Reserve Act. It is also established that those responsible for the overthrow were the same people who played a key role in establishing the State of Israel.  Subsequent chapters in my book serve to validate these truths.  However, three chapters in my book are dedicated to the Israeli attack on the USS Liberty, an American spy ship, stationed in international waters off the coast of Gaza.  The Liberty, supposedly, was there to monitor what became known as the Six Days war between Israel and its Arab neighbors.  The reason I devote so much space to this incident in my book is because it best serves to establish that dark and sinister forces rule our government.
> 
> When the Liberty was under attack, no one other than the attackers knew who they were.  The attacking airplanes had no identifiable markings on them and could have belonged to either Israel or Egypt.  However, while it was impossible for American forces to know who owned the attacking aircraft, two separate actions were taken. One was understandable; relief aircraft were launched to aid the stricken Liberty.  However, incomprehensibly, a second sortie of A-4 Hawkeyes was launched with orders to drop their nuclear weapons on Cairo.  In other words, someone in our government wrongfully assumed it was Egypt attacking our ship and ordered a nuclear strike against Egypt in response.  This is far too incredible to believe.  But hang on, it gets better than this.
> 
> ...



Didn't one of your neo Nazi boyfriends give you the memo, citizen Achmed?  You're way behind the curve here.  The blood libel accusations against Israel regarding the Liberty have been found unsubstantiated, unfounded, and therefore DEBUNKED.  

Do you IslamoNazis have anything new but copy and paste from white supremacist sites?  

Blood libel false accusations towards Jews by Moooslem socks like you isn't going to make people treat Moooslems better.

Capice?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Oh cry me a river, you guys are so sickening. If your not killing, your thieving, you are like a virus, lowlifes, the less you have to work the better. You have no dignity, but you are arrogant. The Palestinians are the ones with dignity.
> ...


Somehow when the civilized world thinks of the 9-11 dancing Palestinians, the word "dignity" doesn't come to mind.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 26, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



How unfortunate, but maybe she should of not been living in the West Bank in a settlement.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 26, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Well at least the Palestinians had nothing to do with 911, and neither did any Muslims.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2016)

*Oh, but don't you call Penelope a Jew hater.*

Yes, we've seen Palestinian *dignity*.

We remember it well in the case of Shalhevet Pass. A Palestinian *full of dignity* shot a 6 months old baby while the cruel occupying infant slept soundly in her crib. A heroic act by a man *of respect*.

We remember it in the case of the Merkaz Harav Yeshiva. Few Palestinian men *with such dignity* invaded the yeshiva, shooting eight young boys while they sat and prayed peacefully. Again, such an heroic act of Palestinian resistance.

Or how about the case of the heroic act against Shlomo Nativ, a cruel 15 year old occupier? the Palestinian *with such dignity* butchered Shlomo with an axe, and then he continued his heroic act by injuring another 6 year old boy?

We know the brave action against weeks old Haya Zisl Brown, of course. The brave Palestinian guy ran her over, threw her off the crib and killed her in the middle of the street in front of her mom and dad and numerous witnesses. *Such bravery*.

The most *heroic act of dignity* in the last decade, though, was the brave act of resistance against The Fogel Family. The Palestinian brave men of dignity entered the house, stabbed the two 11 and 4 year old kids, just before they took the life of the Ma and Pa and the 3 months old baby. But they probably were so merciful that they let the 12 year old and two others see the light of day. They may be scarred for life, but hey, the Palis are so merciful they let them live, right?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 26, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


It never ceases to amaze me that so called sane people can't see that the Palestinians have made victimhood an industry and have coerced the U.N. to provide them with an entire agency of their own, the UNRWA.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


Yes of course, the Joooos did 9-11, what was I thinking.  Bin Laden was a Mossad agent.  And they did it for $$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 26, 2016)

Lipush said:


> *Oh, but don't you call Penelope a Jew hater.*
> 
> Yes, we've seen Palestinian *dignity*.
> 
> ...




At least you can list them, I'm afraid the Palestinian victims are too numerous to list.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2016)

Lipush said:


> *Oh, but don't you call Penelope a Jew hater.*
> 
> Yes, we've seen Palestinian *dignity*.
> 
> ...


It's called "lost in translation".  What Palestinians call "freedom fighters" the rest of the civilized world calls "Islamic terrorist dirtbag."


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I don't think "sane" is the word that comes to mind.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 26, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...




*and neither did any Muslims
*
Who was it?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > *Oh, but don't you call Penelope a Jew hater.*
> ...



We can list them because each and one of them have names, have history, each and every one of them is viewed by us as a true sacred victim, lost angels.

While Palestinans see their victims as another Shahid, the mothers are proud when their kids die in the war, they send them off to die, they don't give a rat's ass about them!


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Oh men, you didn't just go there


----------



## citizenal (Jan 26, 2016)

Lipush said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Now there is something you and I can shake hands over.  But don't forget, that George Bush and Barack Obama are cut from the same block of wood; one was the precursor of the other.  The same guys who rule have played the tune for a while now and the beat goes on and on an on............


----------



## Shusha (Jan 26, 2016)

Penelope said:


> How unfortunate, but maybe she should of not been living in the West Bank in a settlement.



So, just to be clear about your stance here:   its okay to murder innocent people if you don't like them living on their own ancestral territory?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...


You don't like that tune Sock Citizen Achmed?  You can always join the jihad.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 26, 2016)

Shusha said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > I do loath what the Zionists have done to the world.
> ...



Shusha:

Apparently Neturei Karta and international Jewish organization disagrees with you.  On their website they wrote:

_"It is openly stated in books written by the founders of Zionism that the means by which they planned to establish a state was by instigating anti-Semitism, and undermining the security of the Jews in all lands of the world, until they would be forced to flee to their state.  And thus they did – they intentionally infuriated the German people and fanned the flames of Nazi hatred, and they helped the Nazis, with trickery and deceit, to take whole Jewish communities off to concentration camps, and the Zionists themselves admit this (See the books Perfidy, Min hameitzor, etc.). _

Why don't you check out their website, you might learn something.  Neturei Karta - Orthodox Jews United Against Zionism


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 26, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but didn't we do the same thing to the Indians; rob them with a pen.



If you did, why don't you give back what you stole?


----------



## Penelope (Jan 26, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > How unfortunate, but maybe she should of not been living in the West Bank in a settlement.
> ...



Most of them were living in settlements in the west bank, land owned by Palestinians.

 Actually their ancestral territory is Russia, Ukraine, Poland and Germany. None of them are Canaanites or Samaritans, are they?  Hebrew died in around 300 bc, except for a few who still spoke it. When a language dies , that means  the people morphed , and they all morphed into other nationalities.  You can not resurrect the dead.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 26, 2016)

Roudy said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Roudy:

I think being a platinum member has gone to your head......a brain made of platinum no longer can think.  Prove me wrong by saying something intelligent for a change.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...


Funny.  "Neturei Karta".  Okay we'll check that box for you too.   Like I said come up with something new other than copy and paste from neo Nazi sites.  They're a cult and in no way shape or form represent the opinion of 99.99% of world Jewry, in fact they're the exact opposite and laughed at.  Next?  How many more have you got?  We did the Jews control the banks and media, and are responsible for assassinating presidents, blah blah blah.  Would you like some help with this?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...



Neturay Karta are 2% of World's Jews, as well as their opinions. You'd know that if you'd search their website, you might learn something


----------



## citizenal (Jan 26, 2016)

Roudy said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



For your information, I did get a chuckle out of what you wrote, because I wrote a story about an Arab boy I called Ahmed.  Perhaps you would like to read it.

I'm Just a Dumb Arab


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 26, 2016)

Roudy said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Do all these people take Keystone Komedy Histuree?


----------



## Shusha (Jan 26, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Actually their ancestral territory is Russia, Ukraine, Poland and Germany. None of them are Canaanites or Samaritans, are they?  Hebrew died in around 300 bc, except for a few who still spoke it. When a language dies , that means  the people morphed , and they all morphed into other nationalities.  You can not resurrect the dead.



Nice dodge.  Answer my question.  

(And newsflash the Hebrew language is not dead.)


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 26, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Hebrew is way overused.
Hebrew is a Holy language and really should only be used for study and prayer.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...


Well don't mind me, I'm just going to sit here and observe all the intelligent things you're saying.  I mean we truly have not heard any of these amazing intellectual "theories" of yours.  What else ya got?  Jews poison people?  I can't wait!  Make sure you get it from that same site for brain-dead neo Nazis.  

I have to say Citizen Achmed, all the stuff you're saying about those evil Joooos is sure making people have more positive thoughts about Muslims.  Keep it up!


----------



## citizenal (Jan 26, 2016)

Roudy said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Roudy:

Before posting, why don't ask your mother or some aunt to review what you write.  This way you may be able avoid embarrassing yourself further.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 26, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...



Cool story bro.

Now show me on this doll where the Jew touched you.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...



Well I don't have the luxury of asking my mosque Imam to sign off on them, like you do.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 26, 2016)

[/QUOTE]  Roudy: Before posting, why don't ask your mother or some aunt to review what you write.  This way you may be able avoid embarrassing yourself further.[/QUOTE]

Well I don't have the luxury of asking my mosque Imam to sign off on them, like you do.[/QUOTE]

Dear Roudy!

How about, instead of slamming and disparaging; why don't you sit down and write something intelligent.  Tell you what; why don't you go back to page 25 and read post #243 which I wrote.  After doing this, tell me one thing that is wrong in this post in fact, content, or conclusion.  I am sure you are not intelligent enough nor do you possess the intellectual faculties inside your head to pull this off.  Tell us one thing wrong or untrue about this post.  If you can't, then please shut your mouth (keyboard) and spare us your un-informed an uncalled for vindictiveness.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 26, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Actually their ancestral territory is Russia, Ukraine, Poland and Germany. None of them are Canaanites or Samaritans, are they?  Hebrew died in around 300 bc, except for a few who still spoke it. When a language dies , that means  the people morphed , and they all morphed into other nationalities.  You can not resurrect the dead.
> ...



They worked very hard to bring it back since the 1850. That is why its not dead. Most Jews know only a few words of Hebrew.  Your question? Are you one of those who think God actually had a discussion with some Hebrews??


----------



## Shusha (Jan 26, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




My question was whether or not you think it is morally acceptable to murder someone because you don't like where they are living.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 26, 2016)

Roudy: Before posting, why don't ask your mother or some aunt to review what you write.  This way you may be able avoid embarrassing yourself further.[/QUOTE]

Well I don't have the luxury of asking my mosque Imam to sign off on them, like you do.[/QUOTE]

Dear Roudy!

How about, instead of slamming and disparaging; why don't you sit down and write something intelligent.  Tell you what; why don't you go back to page 25 and read post #243 which I wrote.  After doing this, tell me one thing that is wrong in this post in fact, content, or conclusion.  I am sure you are not intelligent enough nor do you possess the intellectual faculties inside your head to pull this off.  Tell us one thing wrong or untrue about this post.  If you can't, then please shut your mouth (keyboard) and spare us your un-informed an uncalled for vindictiveness.[/QUOTE]
I'll tell you one that is glaringly wrong with Post #243. The President is the only person with authority to order the launch of bombers carrying nukes or ICBMs. And so the vindictive nuclear strike on Cairo is just in your imagination.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 26, 2016)

[/QUOTE]  My question was whether or not you think it is morally acceptable to murder someone because you don't like where they are living.[/QUOTE]

How about it being morally acceptable to murder someone because you like where they are living and want their home for your own?  Did I just write that?  What a dummy I am.  It sure doesn't have any bearing on this thread.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 26, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Roudy: Before posting, why don't ask your mother or some aunt to review what you write.  This way you may be able avoid embarrassing yourself further.
> 
> _Well I don't have the luxury of asking my mosque Imam to sign off on them, like you do._
> 
> ...



*Tell you what; why don't you go back to page 25 and read post #243 which I wrote. After doing this, tell me one thing that is wrong in this post in fact, content, or conclusion.*

No central bank is privately owned. Kind of a big error on your part.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 26, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Roudy: Before posting, why don't ask your mother or some aunt to review what you write.  This way you may be able avoid embarrassing yourself further.



Well I don't have the luxury of asking my mosque Imam to sign off on them, like you do.[/QUOTE]

Dear Roudy!

How about, instead of slamming and disparaging; why don't you sit down and write something intelligent.  Tell you what; why don't you go back to page 25 and read post #243 which I wrote.  After doing this, tell me one thing that is wrong in this post in fact, content, or conclusion.  I am sure you are not intelligent enough nor do you possess the intellectual faculties inside your head to pull this off.  Tell us one thing wrong or untrue about this post.  If you can't, then please shut your mouth (keyboard) and spare us your un-informed an uncalled for vindictiveness.[/QUOTE]
I'll tell you one that is glaringly wrong with Post #243. The President is the only person with authority to order the launch of bombers carrying nukes or ICBMs. And so the vindictive nuclear strike on Cairo is just in your imagination.[/QUOTE]

Hossfly:

 I hate to burst your bubble on this one, but the thrust of my post was that President Johnson had ordered the nuclear vaporizing of Cairo.  Left un-said was that he did so because his Zionist handlers ordered him to.  Why else would a sitting President do such a stupid and foolish thing?  Perhaps he was fearful of the cowards who had just successfully pulled off the murder of one of the most popular presidents in modern times.  Now don't lose your cookies over this one, but It is a fact that those nuclear armed planes were launched to nuke Cairo and it is also a fact the President Johnson gave those orders.  Now you tell me why he did this.

I am also wondering when you are going to remove the word "zionut" off the intro to your blurb.  Are you sure you still want to be associated with these kind of people?

Obviously: you missed a lot of what was presented in "Dead in the Water".  So I suggest you go watch it again and listen carefully to the part where President Johnson, the Commander-in-Chief of the armed forces of the United States of America, tells American forces to stand down and let the slaughter of American Naval Personnel continue so he can avoid embarrassing our ally, the State of Israel.  I don't know about you, but I am a Navy Fighter Pilot and when in combat I flew with the knowledge that my squadron mates had my back and vica versa.  If a superior officer had ordered one of my compatriots to stand down and not do his duty to save me when I was in trouble, I would have that officer brought up on charges of treason and dereliction of duty and I wouldn't care if he was the President of the United States.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2016)

Lipush said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


They're not even 1% of world Jewry.  They are a small cult that are rented often by the antisemites.  Even orthodox Jews don't agree with them.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...



Yes, you are.  No argument there, Achmed.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy: Before posting, why don't ask your mother or some aunt to review what you write.  This way you may be able avoid embarrassing yourself further.
> ...


Citizen Achmed: "Dear Roudy! How about, blah blah blah...bullshit...blah blah blah...garbaggio....crap...more crap"

USS Liberty has been brought up a thousand times by antisemites like yourself, who have been humiliated and destroyed each time.  But somehow, you think dehumanizing Jews is a good way of making people think that "Muslims are human too".  As if it's the Jews fault that Muslims are intolerant, violent, and commit terrorism against non Muslims.

Do you wish to discuss your own topic (which I don't believe belongs in this forum) or continue to expose yourself as a mentally ill, obsessive Jew hater?  Your call.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Roudy: Before posting, why don't ask your mother or some aunt to review what you write.  This way you may be able avoid embarrassing yourself further.



Well I don't have the luxury of asking my mosque Imam to sign off on them, like you do.[/QUOTE]

[/QUOTE] Dear Roudy!

How about, instead of slamming and disparaging; why don't you sit down and write something intelligent.  Tell you what; why don't you go back to page 25 and read post #243 which I wrote.  After doing this, tell me one thing that is wrong in this post in fact, content, or conclusion.  I am sure you are not intelligent enough nor do you possess the intellectual faculties inside your head to pull this off.  Tell us one thing wrong or untrue about this post.  If you can't, then please shut your mouth (keyboard) and spare us your un-informed an uncalled for vindictiveness.[/QUOTE]
I'll tell you one that is glaringly wrong with Post #243. The President is the only person with authority to order the launch of bombers carrying nukes or ICBMs. And so the vindictive nuclear strike on Cairo is just in your imagination.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]
*******Nutjob Jew hater: "Zionists ordered president Johnson to nuke Cairo"*

*Hooooly shit, now that's a good one.  I hear these marijuana dispensaries these days are carrying some pretty strong shit.*


----------



## Shusha (Jan 27, 2016)

Roudy said:


> But somehow, you think dehumanizing Jews is a good way of making people think that "Muslims are human too".  As if it's the Jews fault that Muslims are intolerant, violent, and commit terrorism against non Muslims.
> 
> Do you wish to discuss your own topic (which I don't believe belongs in this forum) or continue to expose yourself as a mentally ill, obsessive Jew hater?  Your call.



Its telling that a thread supposedly about Muslims, is actually, and always has been, about Jews and our evil ways.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 27, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Are popping anything and everything out of your mind without checking the facts? how the hell do you come to the conclusion that most Jews don't know Hebrew?


----------



## Penelope (Jan 27, 2016)

Lipush said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Well in Israel you speak it, taught in schools. Hebrew made a come back in the 1900's and you know it, some still speak Yiddish. Most in American know as much Hebrew as RC's know Latin, not much.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 27, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...








 Who is this WE as I certainly didn't rob them of anything.

The above is an international treaty setting out the plans and aspirations of the west in regards to the M.E. It applies to arab muslims much more than it applies to Jews as the arab muslims received 99.9% of the Ottoman empire as reparations for past grievances, The remaining 0.1% went to the non muslims as their share of the war booty, What you are saying is that other religions, creeds, cultures and races should not be granted anything and it should all go to the muslims.

 For the record the arab muslims were given the same rights as the Jews to elect a body to represent their interests in any discusions regarding the land and the possible independence thereof which they refused as they wanted the non muslims to be their slaves as it had been for the last 1400 years. They are arrogant, greedy, violent and aggressive and don't see why they should give up anything after their god told them they ruled the world.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 27, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...







 And kisses muslim arse like all good black muslim slaves should do. I wonder what his given name was when he was a muslim, maybe Abdul ( Arabic for black slave )


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 27, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...








 How many innocents have the Jews murdered in the USA then, how many in France, Germany, Belgium, France etc. Does it come close to the numbers managed by the muslims.

 How many Sikhs and Hindus did Israel mass murder in the immediate post war years, how many Armenians were massacred by Israel during the genocide. How many Biafran's did Israel starve to death, how many Ethiopeans were murdered by Israel. The list of genocides and ethnic cleansings by muslims is endless and growing every day, so much so that the world governents are lying by reducing the numbers of recent genocides to stop civil unrest from breaking out and right wing nationalists taking control of governments.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 27, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







 So no actual evidence yet again, just what you have been told by your imams and clerics.

 By the way you would be surprised just how much Latin most people know today, and Yiddish is a form of Hebrew that is spoken by regional Jews mostly Germanic.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 27, 2016)

Penelope said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...








 Why not when her family paid for the land and held title to it before the neo Nazi's came along and brutally seized it after raping all her relatives


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 27, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...








 Is that why the grand master of the group stated on camera that the attack was carried out in support of the Palestinians.

 So why did the muslims admit to carrying out the attacks, and why did so few turn up for work that day.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 27, 2016)

HI,
*This section became known as Yevsektsia (alternative spelling: Yevsektsiya — the acronym of the department name in Russian) and was run by Jews.*
*These* *Jewish communists were incredibly ruthless in stamping out any type of religious activity by fellow Jews. They killed rabbis, closed the yeshivos and synagogues, banned all religious practices, and enforced it by getting friends to turn in neighbors, children to turn in parents and send them to Siberia for observing the religion. It was the Yevsektsia more than anything else that destroyed the Jewish community in Russia. (by Rabbi* *Berel Wein)*
Jewish Europe Between the Wars


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 27, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > *Oh, but don't you call Penelope a Jew hater.*
> ...






So are the victims of Palestinian inspired terrorism and violence. Start with the Olympic massacre by Palestinians, then the plane hijackings and murders. Over 1 million victims of Islamic violence inspired by the Palestinians because the muslims have no other cause to pin their rampant psychopathic violent nature on. Run a child over in New York and it was because the Palestinians are being starved, shoot an unarmed woman and it is because the Palestinians are not allowed to murder Jews.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 27, 2016)

Lipush said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...







 Then breed another litter and give them the same names because they cant remember more than one at any given time


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 27, 2016)

Penelope said:


> HI,
> *This section became known as Yevsektsia (alternative spelling: Yevsektsiya — the acronym of the department name in Russian) and was run by Jews.
> These* *Jewish communists were incredibly ruthless in stamping out any type of religious activity by fellow Jews. They killed rabbis, closed the yeshivos and synagogues, banned all religious practices, and enforced it by getting friends to turn in neighbors, children to turn in parents and send them to Siberia for observing the religion. It was the Yevsektsia more than anything else that destroyed the Jewish community in Russia. (by Rabbi* *Berel Wein)*
> Jewish Europe Between the Wars








 And what does this have to do with anything in the real world regarding the topic of this thread. Take it to the Russian board


 Unless you are using this as more proof that Jews are a distinct race


----------



## citizenal (Jan 27, 2016)

Roudy said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...





Roudy said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Roudystein:

Where is their any possible room for having a discussion with?  This I would like to discuss or at least make an attempt at it.  I bring up an entirely new slant and angle on the USS Liberty incident; namely that President Johnson was pressured by his Zionist handlers to order a nuclear strike on Cairo behalf of the State of Israel which, while all this was transpiring, was in the act trying to sink and unarmed American ship and murdering its entire crew.  No one!  And I mean absolutely no has ever said this before, and you flippantly dismiss my revelations as being old hat.  Well, my not so fine Zionist friend, they are not old hat, but instead, a newly revealed part of world history which demonstrates that Israel truly is a  rogue nation and the biggest threat to peace and justice in the world today.

And where does this leave us, I know where it leaves me.  I will continue to stand up for freedom, justice, and truth.  Where it leaves you, is being a lying Zionist apologist who will say anything to confuse, confound, and muddy up the truth.  In hell, there is a boiling cauldron of excrement that was reserved for our Savior, Jesus Christ.  Fortunately, it has never been used because Jesus has better things to do.  When you die, the voices in hell of the condemned will rise up in glee because now hell will have someone to occupy its cauldron.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 27, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy: Before posting, why don't ask your mother or some aunt to review what you write.  This way you may be able avoid embarrassing yourself further.
> ...



[/QUOTE] Dear Roudy!

How about, instead of slamming and disparaging; why don't you sit down and write something intelligent.  Tell you what; why don't you go back to page 25 and read post #243 which I wrote.  After doing this, tell me one thing that is wrong in this post in fact, content, or conclusion.  I am sure you are not intelligent enough nor do you possess the intellectual faculties inside your head to pull this off.  Tell us one thing wrong or untrue about this post.  If you can't, then please shut your mouth (keyboard) and spare us your un-informed an uncalled for vindictiveness.[/QUOTE]
I'll tell you one that is glaringly wrong with Post #243. The President is the only person with authority to order the launch of bombers carrying nukes or ICBMs. And so the vindictive nuclear strike on Cairo is just in your imagination.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]
*******Nutjob Jew hater: "Zionists ordered president Johnson to nuke Cairo"*

*Hooooly shit, now that's a good one.  I hear these marijuana dispensaries these days are carrying some pretty strong shit.*[/QUOTE]

Roudystein:

If this is the best you can do to discredit me and my writings, then you best start looking for a new Job.  Your Zionist employer is not going to be pleased with your performance lately.  And frankly, my impressions are that you have lost your touch.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 27, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > But somehow, you think dehumanizing Jews is a good way of making people think that "Muslims are human too".  As if it's the Jews fault that Muslims are intolerant, violent, and commit terrorism against non Muslims.
> ...



Telling and standing up for the truth is not being a neo-Nazi or anti-Semite.  Instead, it is being a good Christian of which I am one.  Being a good Christian, I do not hate anyone.  However, I will stand up and speak the truth.  If the truth sticks to someone's face and they do not like it, it is not reasonable or fair to claim I hate that person because I bear a measure of responsibility for the truth being stuck to his face.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 27, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 27, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...


*
Johnson was pressured by his Zionist handlers to order a nuclear strike on Cairo behalf of the State of Israel
*
And your proof is..........?


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 27, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...







 And the evidence for your fantasy claim is what, some islamonazi Jew hater that says it is true ?


 By the way have you even seen a photograph of the USS Liberty, hardly unarmed. Then tell the board why it was in a place it should not have been and looked just like one of the Egyptian vessels known to be in that area. ( a vessel it looked exactly the same as because they were sister ships built during WW2 )


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 27, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Telling and standing up for the truth is not being a neo-Nazi or anti-Semite.  Instead, it is being a good Christian of which I am one.  Being a good Christian, I do not hate anyone.  However, I will stand up and speak the truth.  If the truth sticks to someone's face and they do not like it, it is not reasonable or fair to claim I hate that person because I bear a measure of responsibility for the truth being stuck to his face.



Tell me "christian," do you believe that Jesus is the son of  god and died on the cross to redeem mankind?

Or was he a profit like Muhammad?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 27, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Those who speak Yiddish are mainly German Jews and Orthodox Jews. Today Hebrew is taught in every Jewish American school. Gee, learn the subject.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 27, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...



No actually what you've said is not new or original in any way. USS Liberty     And "Israel influence on US blah blah blah" has been brought up at least tens of thousands of times, especially everytime Nazi scum like you finds himself backed up into a corner. 

And US wasn't a formal ally of Israel back in 67 which is why the Liberty was sent as a spy ship operating undercover for observation purposes with no clear markings.  Therefore Israel couldn't dictate JACK to the US, it wasn't even receiving arms from Americans at the time. Only after the 67 war did the US become allies with Israel for US national security purposes when it realized that Arab states had all become Soviet satellite states, numbnuts. 

So again what does all this demonization and dehumnization and hatred of jews have to do with "Muslims being treated as humans" when it's Islamists and Nazi vermin like you that has a problem treating others as humans?  Absolutely nothing.

Tell you what, if there is a hell, Jesus will surely throw your filthy bigoted ass right into that boiling cauldron of excrement.  You are a joke.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 27, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



 you are a sock that keeps getting humiliated and comes back as another sock. Pretty obvious who and what you are.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 27, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


The acid laced marijuana he smoked before he posted that statement. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 27, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


 Dear Roudy!

How about, instead of slamming and disparaging; why don't you sit down and write something intelligent.  Tell you what; why don't you go back to page 25 and read post #243 which I wrote.  After doing this, tell me one thing that is wrong in this post in fact, content, or conclusion.  I am sure you are not intelligent enough nor do you possess the intellectual faculties inside your head to pull this off.  Tell us one thing wrong or untrue about this post.  If you can't, then please shut your mouth (keyboard) and spare us your un-informed an uncalled for vindictiveness.[/QUOTE]
I'll tell you one that is glaringly wrong with Post #243. The President is the only person with authority to order the launch of bombers carrying nukes or ICBMs. And so the vindictive nuclear strike on Cairo is just in your imagination.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

*******Nutjob Jew hater: "Zionists ordered president Johnson to nuke Cairo"*

*Hooooly shit, now that's a good one.  I hear these marijuana dispensaries these days are carrying some pretty strong shit.*[/QUOTE]

Roudystein:

If this is the best you can do to discredit me and my writings, then you best start looking for a new Job.  Your Zionist employer is not going to be pleased with your performance lately.  And frankly, my impressions are that you have lost your touch.[/QUOTE]

******My Zionist employer is myself. Now, where's your proof for this allegation, or do you need to ask your Islamist employer?*


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 27, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...



Muslims are committing a genocide against the Christians of the Middle East right now, beheading and crucifying them, and yet you call Israel the biggest threat to world peace today.  I suppose Israel was the country behind the recent massacres in Paris and California too.

Thousands of Jews were killed during 2000 years in the name of your savior (and I'm not even talking about the Holocaust now.)  They were burnt at the stake, killed in pogroms, squeezed into ghettos, expelled from their homes, lynched after blood libels, etc.--and you have the nerve to say the name of Jesus!!  I and my co-religionists will not continue to pay for what my ancestors may or may not have done to someone 2 millenia ago.  If you want to talk about hell, my religion doesn't discriminate about who gets into heaven like yours does.  Any moral Jew or Gentile gets to go there.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 27, 2016)

[/QUOTE] How many innocents have the Jews murdered in the USA then, how many in France, Germany, Belgium, France etc. Does it come close to the numbers managed by the muslims.

How many Sikhs and Hindus did Israel mass murder in the immediate post war years, how many Armenians were massacred by Israel during the genocide. How many Biafran's did Israel starve to death, how many Ethiopeans were murdered by Israel. The list of genocides and ethnic cleansings by muslims is endless and growing every day, so much so that the world governents are lying by reducing the numbers of recent genocides to stop civil unrest from breaking out and right wing nationalists taking control of governments.[/QUOTE]

Apparently, you have not been following this thread two closely and I was corrected on these figures so now I know they are accurate, but because Zionist meddling and duplicity to establish the State of Israel, the Zionist's bear a strong measure of approximately 50 million people killed in WWI & WWII.  This being true, the Muslims are small potatoes when it comes to killing.  I believe the Zionists have set the all-time high record for killing.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 27, 2016)

How many innocents have the Jews murdered in the USA then, how many in France, Germany, Belgium, France etc. Does it come close to the numbers managed by the muslims.

How many Sikhs and Hindus did Israel mass murder in the immediate post war years, how many Armenians were massacred by Israel during the genocide. How many Biafran's did Israel starve to death, how many Ethiopeans were murdered by Israel. The list of genocides and ethnic cleansings by muslims is endless and growing every day, so much so that the world governents are lying by reducing the numbers of recent genocides to stop civil unrest from breaking out and right wing nationalists taking control of governments.[/QUOTE]

Apparently, you have not been following this thread two closely and I was corrected on these figures so now I know they are accurate, but because Zionist meddling and duplicity to establish the State of Israel, the Zionist's bear a strong measure of approximately 50 million people killed in WWI & WWII.  This being true, the Muslims are small potatoes when it comes to killing.  I believe the Zionists have set the all-time high record for killing.[/QUOTE]

Nobody cares what neo Nazi scum thinks.  Ever thought of that?


----------



## citizenal (Jan 27, 2016)

Roudy said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I'll tell you one that is glaringly wrong with Post #243. The President is the only person with authority to order the launch of bombers carrying nukes or ICBMs. And so the vindictive nuclear strike on Cairo is just in your imagination.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

*******Nutjob Jew hater: "Zionists ordered president Johnson to nuke Cairo"*

*Hooooly shit, now that's a good one.  I hear these marijuana dispensaries these days are carrying some pretty strong shit.*[/QUOTE]

Roudystein:

If this is the best you can do to discredit me and my writings, then you best start looking for a new Job.  Your Zionist employer is not going to be pleased with your performance lately.  And frankly, my impressions are that you have lost your touch.[/QUOTE]

******My Zionist employer is myself. Now, where's your proof for this allegation, or do you need to ask your Islamist employer?*[/QUOTE]

Roudystein:

Sticks and stones can break my bones, but name calling will never hurt me.

You have thrown so much crap at me which doesn't stick, that all who follow this thread know who and what you are.  It is going to taking a long time to win back the credibility you have lost here.  I really feel sorry for you. Perhaps seeing a professional counselor would be helpful?  To help you out, I looked up the website of the American Psychological Association.  You will find their site by clicking on the following link:

http://www.apa.org/topics/anger/control.aspx

Good luck and God bless you.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 27, 2016)

^^^^^^

I don't know about Muslims but Citizen Achmed is definitely not human.

He starts out a thread talking about Muslims and immediately turns it into a Jew hate fest. He's asked for proof of "Israel instructed the US to nuke Cairo", and it's more garbage and neo Nazi vomit.

I'm glad you located the apa website, perhaps there's a psychologist near your trailor trash park that you would like to make an appointment with?


----------



## citizenal (Jan 27, 2016)

[/QUOTE]  And the evidence for your fantasy claim is what, some islamonazi Jew hater that says it is true ?

By the way have you even seen a photograph of the USS Liberty, hardly unarmed. Then tell the board why it was in a place it should not have been and looked just like one of the Egyptian vessels known to be in that area. ( a vessel it looked exactly the same as because they were sister ships built during WW2 )[/QUOTE]

Are you daft?  The USS Liberty was a converted WWII Liberty ship armed with 6-50 Caliber machine guns which were for defensive purpose only.  The point being that the Liberty was virtually defenseless against a sophisticated attack, had no offensive capability what-so-ever, and was a threat to no one.  This situation was obvious to the attacking airplanes and torpedo boats.  There is no justification for the Israeli attack on the US Liberty especially in consideration of the fact that the attacking aircraft knew who they were attacking.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 27, 2016)

[/QUOTE] Then tell the board why it was in a place it should not have been and looked just like one of the Egyptian vessels known to be in that area. ( a vessel it looked exactly the same as because they were sister ships built during WW2 )[/QUOTE]

Sir:

Either you are a liar or the victim of Zionist Propaganda.  The USS Liberty was a converted WWII Liberty ship and from its profile, the villiage idiot could easily see it was not a combat vessel capable of making 21 Knots as the Israeli's claimed.  The only other Egyptian vessel known to be in the area was the El Quseir, an Egyptian military vessel one-half the size of the Liberty with a much lower freeboard.  Only and idiot would mistake the El Quseir for the USS Liberty.  That fateful afternoon, obviously, there were six idiots piloting those attacking planes.  Wait, I am wrong again, there were only five idiots, because one of these pilots recognized their target as being an American ship.  However, upon reporting this to his ground controllers, they told him to continue his attack.  The pilot questioned his orders a second time and again he was ordered to proceed with his attack.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 27, 2016)

Some of you have asked how is possible for anyone, especially an American, to make the statement that the Zionists ordered President Johnson to nuke Cairo.  First of all, I sympathize with your impressions, because what I have postured is too incredible to be believed.  However, as an American and a Christian, I firmly believe the truth is the substance and foundation behind being these things.  Furthermore, I also believe that, in matters of substance, any deliberate compromise of the truth establishes that the person in question is not one or the other.  Neither God nor America need lies to sustain them.  Lies are the providence of false religions and tyrants.  I will not tolerate either of these two things in my house.

At this point, I am compelled to offer you my thinking on the issue in question.

It is a fact that only the President can order a nuclear strike and conversely, only the President can call one back.  It is also a fact that, during the Six Days War, President Johnson ordered a nuclear strike on Cairo which was underway when he aborted it.  At the time this strike was ordered, no one, save the attacking forces themselves, knew who the attackers were.  What does this tell us?  Dropping nuclear bombs is an insane and desperate act.  Yes, I agree it was justified in the Pacific Theater of WWII, but in the world we live in today, what large city or people deserve such a fate?  What I am getting at is for President Johnson to order a nuclear strike on Cairo at time when not even the crew of the USS Liberty knew who their attackers were, defies comprehension and sanity.  This being true, the only possible conclusion which can be reached is that decision to nuke Cairo was made before the Liberty was attacked and this means that the attack and the orders to nuke Cairo were part of a pre-agreed upon plan between our government and Israel. This plan was named Operation Cyanide.

All of the above being true, where does this leave us?  I, for one do not believe that President Johnson made such a horrible decision by himself.  I also do not believe he would make such a decision unless he was under extreme pressure and duress.  In other words, the decision was made by some other group of people and force upon (ordered upon) our President.  The question who was this “other group of people”?  The possibilities for this list of groups is not very long because we can readily eliminate groups like the Knights of Columbus, the Shriners, the YMCA, Faith Farm, etc.  However, there is one group of people which comes to mind that does have this kind of power and influence.

Who can it be?  Perhaps it was the same group of people who overthrew our government in 1913?  Let’s see now; isn’t the leader of that group of bankers the most powerful and richest family in the world; the Rothschild’s?  And wasn’t it the Rothschild’s who engineered Americas entry into WWI on the wrong side of the conflict?  And what about WWII? Didn’t the Rothschild’s support and finance Hitler’s rise to power which was one of the prime reasons behind the European Theater of this war? No, there must be something wrong with my thinking.  I am sure that if the Rothschild’s ordered President Johnson to nuke Cairo, he would have told them to go to hell because he is our President and Americans are the good guys.

I stand behind my original statement.  And in case you missed the major points offered above, please re-read them because they serve to confirm that our government was overthrown.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 27, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Some of you have asked how is possible for anyone, especially an American, to make the statement that the Zionists ordered President Johnson to nuke Cairo.  First of all, I sympathize with your impressions, because what I have postured is too incredible to be believed.  However, as an American and a Christian, I firmly believe the truth is the substance and foundation behind being these things.  Furthermore, I also believe that, in matters of substance, any deliberate compromise of the truth establishes that the person in question is not one or the other.  Neither God nor America need lies to sustain them.  Lies are the providence of false religions and tyrants.  I will not tolerate either of these two things in my house.
> 
> At this point, I am compelled to offer you my thinking on the issue in question.
> 
> ...



*And wasn’t it the Rothschild’s who engineered Americas entry into WWI on the wrong side of the conflict?
*
Still don't understand this claim.

Did you want us to enter the war on the side of Germany?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 28, 2016)

And the evidence for your fantasy claim is what, some islamonazi Jew hater that says it is true ?

By the way have you even seen a photograph of the USS Liberty, hardly unarmed. Then tell the board why it was in a place it should not have been and looked just like one of the Egyptian vessels known to be in that area. ( a vessel it looked exactly the same as because they were sister ships built during WW2 )[/QUOTE]

Are you daft?  The USS Liberty was a converted WWII Liberty ship armed with 6-50 Caliber machine guns which were for defensive purpose only.  The point being that the Liberty was virtually defenseless against a sophisticated attack, had no offensive capability what-so-ever, and was a threat to no one.  This situation was obvious to the attacking airplanes and torpedo boats.  There is no justification for the Israeli attack on the US Liberty especially in consideration of the fact that the attacking aircraft knew who they were attacking.[/QUOTE]

*Really now?! It was an unmarked spy ship into a war zone to monitor the situation and the Israelis mistook it as an Egyptian enemy ship.  And that's exactly what five US govt. investigations found.  Now where's your proof of "Israel asking the US to nuke Cairo" during the same war?  And, how does all of this have anything to do with Muslims being treated as humans?  Put up or shut up.*


----------



## Roudy (Jan 28, 2016)

Then tell the board why it was in a place it should not have been and looked just like one of the Egyptian vessels known to be in that area. ( a vessel it looked exactly the same as because they were sister ships built during WW2 )[/QUOTE]

Sir:

Either you are a liar or the victim of Zionist Propaganda.  The USS Liberty was a converted WWII Liberty ship and from its profile, the villiage idiot could easily see it was not a combat vessel capable of making 21 Knots as the Israeli's claimed.  The only other Egyptian vessel known to be in the area was the El Quseir, an Egyptian military vessel one-half the size of the Liberty with a much lower freeboard.  Only and idiot would mistake the El Quseir for the USS Liberty.  That fateful afternoon, obviously, there were six idiots piloting those attacking planes.  Wait, I am wrong again, there were only five idiots, because one of these pilots recognized their target as being an American ship.  However, upon reporting this to his ground controllers, they told him to continue his attack.  The pilot questioned his orders a second time and again he was ordered to proceed with his attack.[/QUOTE]

*Blah blah blah, like I said we've heard this crap a million times by antisemites and each time they've been humiliated and embarrassed.  Problem with you antisemites is you have no shame so no matter how times you get humiliated you come back for more.  *

*So discussing the USS Liberty and other bullshit conspiracy theories will make people think that Muslims are humans too?  Interesting tactic, Citizen Achmed.  Ha ha ha. *


----------



## Roudy (Jan 28, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Some of you have asked how is possible for anyone, especially an American, to make the statement that the Zionists ordered President Johnson to nuke Cairo.  First of all, I sympathize with your impressions, because what I have postured is too incredible to be believed.  However, as an American and a Christian, I firmly believe the truth is the substance and foundation behind being these things.  Furthermore, I also believe that, in matters of substance, any deliberate compromise of the truth establishes that the person in question is not one or the other.  Neither God nor America need lies to sustain them.  Lies are the providence of false religions and tyrants.  I will not tolerate either of these two things in my house.
> 
> At this point, I am compelled to offer you my thinking on the issue in question.
> 
> ...



 ...and yet you can't cite a single legitimate source for this allegation.  Just constant braying by an antisemitic donkey.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 28, 2016)

How many innocents have the Jews murdered in the USA then, how many in France, Germany, Belgium, France etc. Does it come close to the numbers managed by the muslims.

How many Sikhs and Hindus did Israel mass murder in the immediate post war years, how many Armenians were massacred by Israel during the genocide. How many Biafran's did Israel starve to death, how many Ethiopeans were murdered by Israel. The list of genocides and ethnic cleansings by muslims is endless and growing every day, so much so that the world governents are lying by reducing the numbers of recent genocides to stop civil unrest from breaking out and right wing nationalists taking control of governments.[/QUOTE]

Apparently, you have not been following this thread two closely and I was corrected on these figures so now I know they are accurate, but because Zionist meddling and duplicity to establish the State of Israel, the Zionist's bear a strong measure of approximately 50 million people killed in WWI & WWII.  This being true, the Muslims are small potatoes when it comes to killing.  I believe the Zionists have set the all-time high record for killing.[/QUOTE]






 So you cant find any figures and have to resort to outright LIES to cover your previous lies.

 In the last century the muslims have massacred over 100 million innocents, being a third class author you will be able to verify this number fairly easily. The muslims wiped out the Armenians if you remember, then tried the same thing in India but only managed to mass murder 50 million innocents. Then on to the horn of Africa where muslims starved the local populations of Biafra and Ethiopia  causing millions of deaths. Then the Sudan and Somalia came under the muslims glare and many again where mass murdered.

 As for the Zionists being behind WW1 and WW2 at this time the world was still anti semitic and Jew hatred was running high. The Catholics ruled the roost and spread the LIE that the Jews murdered their god, so turning 80% of the worlds population against the Jews. Not much of a god was he if he could be killed by puny humans, any self respecting god would have unleashed the forces of nature against the Jews like Yahweh did against the Egyptians.

 So detail the incidents that Zionists were involved in directly that can be proven from unbiased sources, or admit that you are posting LIES because you are a Jew hating POS islamonazi scum.


----------



## theliq (Jan 28, 2016)

9thIDdoc said:


> If Muslims were human they wouldn't be muslims.
> If muslims are unwilling to allow terrorists to represent them they should police their own ranks. If they continue to support terrorists they are a part of the problem.
> Killing all muslims assures no more muslim terrorists.
> Simple.


Very Simplistic Post by a Simple Person,but in Good Company with all the Simpletons on here............Steve

You know who you are,you have "Z" imprinted on your heads,but you missed the letter "T" beside it.......of course you did......You "Terrorist Zionist" Simpletons


----------



## theliq (Jan 28, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> Well, of _*COURSE*_ Muslims are people...
> 
> People caught-up in an anachronistic, misogynistic medieval warrior-religion cult...
> 
> People suffering from a particular form of metaphorical brain cancer...


Like some but not all Jews....Kondy...............................Like Jews,Muslims have contributed to mankind ......stop Embaressing yourself Kondy ewith such ill informed nonsense..........steve


----------



## theliq (Jan 28, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> How many innocents have the Jews murdered in the USA then, how many in France, Germany, Belgium, France etc. Does it come close to the numbers managed by the muslims.
> 
> How many Sikhs and Hindus did Israel mass murder in the immediate post war years, how many Armenians were massacred by Israel during the genocide. How many Biafran's did Israel starve to death, how many Ethiopeans were murdered by Israel. The list of genocides and ethnic cleansings by muslims is endless and growing every day, so much so that the world governents are lying by reducing the numbers of recent genocides to stop civil unrest from breaking out and right wing nationalists taking control of governments.



Apparently, you have not been following this thread two closely and I was corrected on these figures so now I know they are accurate, but because Zionist meddling and duplicity to establish the State of Israel, the Zionist's bear a strong measure of approximately 50 million people killed in WWI & WWII.  This being true, the Muslims are small potatoes when it comes to killing.  I believe the Zionists have set the all-time high record for killing.[/QUOTE]






So you cant find any figures and have to resort to outright LIES to cover your previous lies.

In the last century the muslims have massacred over 100 million innocents, being a third class author you will be able to verify this number fairly easily. The muslims wiped out the Armenians if you remember, then tried the same thing in India but only managed to mass murder 50 million innocents. Then on to the horn of Africa where muslims starved the local populations of Biafra and Ethiopia  causing millions of deaths. Then the Sudan and Somalia came under the muslims glare and many again where mass murdered.

As for the Zionists being behind WW1 and WW2 at this time the world was still anti semitic and Jew hatred was running high. The Catholics ruled the roost and spread the LIE that the Jews murdered their god, so turning 80% of the worlds population against the Jews. Not much of a god was he if he could be killed by puny humans, any self respecting god would have unleashed the forces of nature against the Jews like Yahweh did against the Egyptians.

So detail the incidents that Zionists were involved in directly that can be proven from unbiased sources, or admit that you are posting LIES because you are a Jew hating POS islamonazi scum.[/QUOTE]



theliq post STARTS HERE
50 Million Jews killed in WW1 and WW2 what nonsense...8.5 Million Jews............................(By the way....Russian Nationals in WW2,NOTJews 19 Million)......Biafra is not on the Horn of Africa but in Nigeria...and approximately 2 Million Biafrians died during that conflict the Majority through Stavation......................................................The War between Ethiopia and Eritriea.....120,000 Ethiopeans died 20,000 Eritreans died......similar figures in Sudan,but 1.5 Million in South Sudan..........Like you,your figures are Fucked..............by the way Muslims didn't kill Jews in WW2......Christians DID,same in Spain...the Muslim Moors lived peacefully with Jews......it again was the Christians that put Jews and Moors to the SWORD,in fact the Jews and Moors fought together against the Christian BARBARIANS.

Your post is so poor and inaccurate that I've flushed it down the toilet......Where it belongs........You have NO RIGHT TO MAKE SUCH INSANE COMMENTARY......You should be Banned for a Month...steve


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 28, 2016)

theliq said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, of _*COURSE*_ Muslims are people...
> ...



Muslims, despite their great numbers, haven't contributed anything positive to mankind in at least 500 years.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 28, 2016)

theliq said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, of _*COURSE*_ Muslims are people...
> ...







 In what ways, namethem and see how many have been stolen from other cultures. They did not even have a language of their own and had to steal one 1400 years ago


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 28, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > How many innocents have the Jews murdered in the USA then, how many in France, Germany, Belgium, France etc. Does it come close to the numbers managed by the muslims.
> ...








So you cant find any figures and have to resort to outright LIES to cover your previous lies.

In the last century the muslims have massacred over 100 million innocents, being a third class author you will be able to verify this number fairly easily. The muslims wiped out the Armenians if you remember, then tried the same thing in India but only managed to mass murder 50 million innocents. Then on to the horn of Africa where muslims starved the local populations of Biafra and Ethiopia  causing millions of deaths. Then the Sudan and Somalia came under the muslims glare and many again where mass murdered.

As for the Zionists being behind WW1 and WW2 at this time the world was still anti semitic and Jew hatred was running high. The Catholics ruled the roost and spread the LIE that the Jews murdered their god, so turning 80% of the worlds population against the Jews. Not much of a god was he if he could be killed by puny humans, any self respecting god would have unleashed the forces of nature against the Jews like Yahweh did against the Egyptians.

So detail the incidents that Zionists were involved in directly that can be proven from unbiased sources, or admit that you are posting LIES because you are a Jew hating POS islamonazi scum.[/QUOTE]



theliq post STARTS HERE
50 Million Jews killed in WW1 and WW2 what nonsense...8.5 Million Jews............................(By the way....Russian Nationals in WW2,NOTJews 19 Million)......Biafra is not on the Horn of Africa but in Nigeria...and approximately 2 Million Biafrians died during that conflict the Majority through Stavation......................................................The War between Ethiopia and Eritriea.....120,000 Ethiopeans died 20,000 Eritreans died......similar figures in Sudan,but 1.5 Million in South Sudan..........Like you,your figures are Fucked..............by the way Muslims didn't kill Jews in WW2......Christians DID,same in Spain...the Muslim Moors lived peacefully with Jews......it again was the Christians that put Jews and Moors to the SWORD,in fact the Jews and Moors fought together against the Christian BARBARIANS.

Your post is so poor and inaccurate that I've flushed it down the toilet......Where it belongs........You have NO RIGHT TO MAKE SUCH INSANE COMMENTARY......You should be Banned for a Month...steve[/QUOTE]





 Who mentioned Jews, the muslims massacred 50 million innocents in INDIA to force the hand over of land that was not theirs.  Every where the muslims went they mass murdered millions in the name of their religion. No matter how much you try you cant hide the fact that muslims are the leaders when it comes to genocide and mass murder, closely followed by the communists. The starvation imposed on Africans by the likes of the Janjaweed is well known and the figures are available, only islamonazi sources try and downplay them to lesser numbers.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 28, 2016)

[/QUOTE]  *And wasn’t it the Rothschild’s who engineered Americas entry into WWI on the wrong side of the conflict?
*
Still don't understand this claim.

Did you want us to enter the war on the side of Germany?[/QUOTE]

Toddsterpatriot:  No I did not want the United States to enter the war on the side of Germany.  What I would have wanted was for America to stay our of WWI entirely so England would have been forced into accepting Germany's peace proposal of December 1916.   However, I also believe that had we declared war on England instead of Germany, this would have forced England's hand in this regard, that much sooner, saving even more lies.

In regard to not understanding this claim, be advised of the following.

Okay, Here’s the deal on that:

President Woodrow Wilson was elected to a second term of office in November 1916, under the campaign slogan, “He Kept Us Out of the War”.  This reveals American overall sentiments about the war at the time.  WWI had been raging in Europe since 1914, and it was a stupid war being fought primarily by European powers to see who was going to be king of the shit pile in Europe.  Our first President, George Washington specifically warned us about staying out of such wars.  However, despite this, the Zionists through their control of the press in America, was working with Great Brittan to bring the United States into the war on England’s side.  The sinking of the Lusitania in May of 1915, was the best example we have of this.  The Lusitania was an armed passenger ship, carrying munitions and war materials to England and as such, was a legitimate target for German U-Boats.  Furthermore, this pride of the British was deliberately set up to be sunk with as many Americans aboard as possible, by a joint effort between the United States government and the British Admiralty.  This was done to further fuel hatred for Germany in America.  In any case, after its sinking the Zionist controlled American press worked to fan the flames of hatred for the Germans in earnest.

While the ground war in Europe was stalemated, Germany’s submarine war against the allies was bringing England to her knees. At this point, being a sophisticated and cultured nation, Germany, graciously, offered the warring nations peace with honor in their peace proposal issued in December of 1916.  England, seeing the writing on the wall, was giving serious consideration to accepting Germany’s offer of peace with honor, but the Rothschild’s Zionists, who needed the help and endorsement of the world’s leading powers to establish a homeland for the Jews in Palestine, saw great opportunity in this state of affairs.  Taking advantage of this opportunity, the Zionists made a proposal of their own to Great Brittan.  If England would agree to support and help the Zionists create the State of Israel, in return, they would bring the United States into the war on the side of England.  The English readily agreed to this proposal and to seal the deal, England sent the Rothschild’s its Balfour Declaration dated November 1917.  Once this deal was consummated, the Zionists started to beat the drums of war in the American in earnest.  In April of 1917, Woodrow Wilson, our stay out of the war President, asked Congress to declare war on Germany to “Make the World Safe for Democracy” and to “Fight a War to End All War”.

References follow:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woodrow_Wilson

http://www.eyewitnesstohistory.com/snpwwi2.htm

http://www.amazon.com/Lusitania-Colin-Simpson/dp/0582127076

https://worldhistoryproject.org/1916/12/12/germany-makes-first-peace-proposal-to-allied-nations

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balfour_Declaration

http://www.sweetliberty.org/issues/israel/freedman.htm


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 28, 2016)

citizenal said:


> *And wasn’t it the Rothschild’s who engineered Americas entry into WWI on the wrong side of the conflict?
> *
> Still don't understand this claim.
> 
> ...



*To Toddsterpatriot: No I did not want the United States to enter the war on the side of Germany. 
*
So when you said we entered on the wrong side, you were joshing?
*
What I would have wanted was for America to stay our of WWI entirely
*
Yeah, that's a reasonable desire. Entering on Germany's side, ridiculous.

And to backtrack slightly, what is your evidence that the Federal Reserve is owned by foreigners or Zionists or Rothschilds or whatever your original claim was?


----------



## citizenal (Jan 28, 2016)

Roudy said:


> And the evidence for your fantasy claim is what, some islamonazi Jew hater that says it is true ?
> 
> By the way have you even seen a photograph of the USS Liberty, hardly unarmed. Then tell the board why it was in a place it should not have been and looked just like one of the Egyptian vessels known to be in that area. ( a vessel it looked exactly the same as because they were sister ships built during WW2 )



Are you daft?  The USS Liberty was a converted WWII Liberty ship armed with 6-50 Caliber machine guns which were for defensive purpose only.  The point being that the Liberty was virtually defenseless against a sophisticated attack, had no offensive capability what-so-ever, and was a threat to no one.  This situation was obvious to the attacking airplanes and torpedo boats.  There is no justification for the Israeli attack on the US Liberty especially in consideration of the fact that the attacking aircraft knew who they were attacking.[/QUOTE]

*Really now?! It was an unmarked spy ship into a war zone to monitor the situation and the Israelis mistook it as an Egyptian enemy ship.  And that's exactly what five US govt. investigations found.  Now where's your proof of "Israel asking the US to nuke Cairo" during the same war?  And, how does all of this have anything to do with Muslims being treated as humans?  Put up or shut up.*[/QUOTE]

Roudy: Are you doing acid and do not have the presence of mind or intelligence to watch the BBC video "Dead in the Water"  The Liberty was a clearly marked American vessel displaying its name and military designation with huge block letters sailing in international waters.  Furthermore, was flying an easily seen American flag fully unfurled in the stiff breeze.  And I do not give two shits about the what the five US government investigations found.  "Dead in the Water" clearly establishes that a government cover up of this incident started immediately following this incident and persists to this very day.  The Israelis did not think they were attacking the El Qusier.  There intercepted radio transmission prove that they knew they were attacking an American ship.

I recall telling you to have your mother proof what you write before you send it.  Obviously, this has not worked.  Perhaps you have or know of some kids in grade school.  If so, run your posts by them and I am sure they will tell you how ignorant your rants.  Also, go and watch the damn video.  If you are still capable of making such stupid comments, it is clear to all concerned that you have not watched it at all.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 28, 2016)

Let's see here. Most Muslims support killing apostates. That's sure sweet.    Most support the notion of Islam reining supreme over the world with everybody else living under them. That is sure nice.  Their law regards women as second-class citizens with reduced rights.  How very modern of them!   Intolerance for gays is such that Westboro baptist looks like liberals in comparison.  That's sure progressive.   Mohammad ordered his men to rape captive women in front of their husbands before killing the men and taking the women as sex slaves. That's right up there with Jesus telling his followers to turn the other cheek. In many countries the majority of Muslims are married to their close kin, the girls having no choice in the matter. Can I  hear a great, big "yeehaw" to that one?

 Yes, of course, Muslims are people. Who cares if many, many hundreds of millions have really repugnant notions as to the way things ought to be?  What really counts is that we need to be as completely ignorant about them as we can, and just say nice things hoping they won't hurt us.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 28, 2016)

*And wasn’t it the Rothschild’s who engineered Americas entry into WWI on the wrong side of the conflict?
*
Still don't understand this claim.

Did you want us to enter the war on the side of Germany?[/QUOTE]

Toddsterpatriot:  No I did not want the United States to enter the war on the side of Germany.  What I would have wanted was for America to stay our of WWI entirely so England would have been forced into accepting Germany's peace proposal of December 1916.   However, I also believe that had we declared war on England instead of Germany, this would have forced England's hand in this regard, that much sooner, saving even more lies.

In regard to not understanding this claim, be advised of the following.

Okay, Here’s the deal on that:

President Woodrow Wilson was elected to a second term of office in November 1916, under the campaign slogan, “He Kept Us Out of the War”.  This reveals American overall sentiments about the war at the time.  WWI had been raging in Europe since 1914, and it was a stupid war being fought primarily by European powers to see who was going to be king of the shit pile in Europe.  Our first President, George Washington specifically warned us about staying out of such wars.  However, despite this, the Zionists through their control of the press in America, was working with Great Brittan to bring the United States into the war on England’s side.  The sinking of the Lusitania in May of 1915, was the best example we have of this.  The Lusitania was an armed passenger ship, carrying munitions and war materials to England and as such, was a legitimate target for German U-Boats.  Furthermore, this pride of the British was deliberately set up to be sunk with as many Americans aboard as possible, by a joint effort between the United States government and the British Admiralty.  This was done to further fuel hatred for Germany in America.  In any case, after its sinking the Zionist controlled American press worked to fan the flames of hatred for the Germans in earnest.

While the ground war in Europe was stalemated, Germany’s submarine war against the allies was bringing England to her knees. At this point, being a sophisticated and cultured nation, Germany, graciously, offered the warring nations peace with honor in their peace proposal issued in December of 1916.  England, seeing the writing on the wall, was giving serious consideration to accepting Germany’s offer of peace with honor, but the Rothschild’s Zionists, who needed the help and endorsement of the world’s leading powers to establish a homeland for the Jews in Palestine, saw great opportunity in this state of affairs.  Taking advantage of this opportunity, the Zionists made a proposal of their own to Great Brittan.  If England would agree to support and help the Zionists create the State of Israel, in return, they would bring the United States into the war on the side of England.  The English readily agreed to this proposal and to seal the deal, England sent the Rothschild’s its Balfour Declaration dated November 1917.  Once this deal was consummated, the Zionists started to beat the drums of war in the American in earnest.  In April of 1917, Woodrow Wilson, our stay out of the war President, asked Congress to declare war on Germany to “Make the World Safe for Democracy” and to “Fight a War to End All War”.

References follow:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woodrow_Wilson

http://www.eyewitnesstohistory.com/snpwwi2.htm

http://www.amazon.com/Lusitania-Colin-Simpson/dp/0582127076

https://worldhistoryproject.org/1916/12/12/germany-makes-first-peace-proposal-to-allied-nations

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balfour_Declaration

http://www.sweetliberty.org/issues/israel/freedman.htm[/QUOTE]







 So no actual evidence then, just conjecture and anti semitic propaganda. The Zionists had nothing at all to do with the start of WW1 and the US joined in so they could get their greedy paws on the loot as well


----------



## citizenal (Jan 28, 2016)

.[/QUOTE]

Muslims are committing a genocide against the Christians of the Middle East right now, beheading and crucifying them, and yet you call Israel the biggest threat to world peace today.  I suppose Israel was the country behind the recent massacres in Paris and California too.

Thousands of Jews were killed during 2000 years in the name of your savior (and I'm not even talking about the Holocaust now.)  They were burnt at the stake, killed in pogroms, squeezed into ghettos, expelled from their homes, lynched after blood libels, etc.--and you have the nerve to say the name of Jesus!!  I and my co-religionists will not continue to pay for what my ancestors may or may not have done to someone 2 millenia ago.  If you want to talk about hell, my religion doesn't discriminate about who gets into heaven like yours does.  Any moral Jew or Gentile gets to go there.[/QUOTE]

We are both in agreement!  I to believe that any morel Jew, Gentile, Muslim, Atheist, Agnostic, or Wiccan will get to heaven.  As to the other points you have made, the Zionists are masters at war and killing and the hold the upper hand in the world today.  I am not claiming everyone else is an angel, but if you want to stop killing and promote peace, the best place to start is at the top.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 28, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > And the evidence for your fantasy claim is what, some islamonazi Jew hater that says it is true ?
> ...



*Really now?! It was an unmarked spy ship into a war zone to monitor the situation and the Israelis mistook it as an Egyptian enemy ship.  And that's exactly what five US govt. investigations found.  Now where's your proof of "Israel asking the US to nuke Cairo" during the same war?  And, how does all of this have anything to do with Muslims being treated as humans?  Put up or shut up.*[/QUOTE]

Roudy: Are you doing acid and do not have the presence of mind or intelligence to watch the BBC video "Dead in the Water"  The Liberty was a clearly marked American vessel displaying its name and military designation with huge block letters sailing in international waters.  Furthermore, was flying an easily seen American flag fully unfurled in the stiff breeze.  And I do not give two shits about the what the five US government investigations found.  "Dead in the Water" clearly establishes that a government cover up of this incident started immediately following this incident and persists to this very day.  The Israelis did not think they were attacking the El Qusier.  There intercepted radio transmission prove that they knew they were attacking an American ship.

I recall telling you to have your mother proof what you write before you send it.  Obviously, this has not worked.  Perhaps you have or know of some kids in grade school.  If so, run your posts by them and I am sure they will tell you how ignorant your rants.  Also, go and watch the damn video.  If you are still capable of making such stupid comments, it is clear to all concerned that you have not watched it at all.[/QUOTE]

*A spy ship unannounced to Israel or any of the Arab countries in very risky waters, during the height of the war, easily mistaken as a decoy.  Which is what the Israelis thought.  Investigated by five govt. agencies which concluded the same.  If you're so concerned about ships being blown up, perhaps you should look into the USS Cole, which Muslim animals blew up, INTENTIONALLY.  

You need to grow up and provide proof from an unbiased source that "Israel ordered the US to Nuke Cairo".  Unsubstantiated assertions by neo Nazis and antisemites aren't accepted at face value on this board or anywhere else, just because you say so.  You can babble and bray all you want.

But I gotta tell ya, all of this garbage sure has a lot to do with "Muslims are people too!".  Ha ha ha.*


----------



## Roudy (Jan 28, 2016)

citizenal said:


> .



Muslims are committing a genocide against the Christians of the Middle East right now, beheading and crucifying them, and yet you call Israel the biggest threat to world peace today.  I suppose Israel was the country behind the recent massacres in Paris and California too.

Thousands of Jews were killed during 2000 years in the name of your savior (and I'm not even talking about the Holocaust now.)  They were burnt at the stake, killed in pogroms, squeezed into ghettos, expelled from their homes, lynched after blood libels, etc.--and you have the nerve to say the name of Jesus!!  I and my co-religionists will not continue to pay for what my ancestors may or may not have done to someone 2 millenia ago.  If you want to talk about hell, my religion doesn't discriminate about who gets into heaven like yours does.  Any moral Jew or Gentile gets to go there.[/QUOTE]

We are both in agreement!  I to believe that any morel Jew, Gentile, Muslim, Atheist, Agnostic, or Wiccan will get to heaven.  As to the other points you have made, the Zionists are masters at war and killing and the hold the upper hand in the world today.  I am not claiming everyone else is an angel, but if you want to stop killing and promote peace, the best place to start is at the top.[/QUOTE]

*Did you interpret that as an agreement?  You are sorely mistaken.  Nobody is agreeing with you on anything, IslamoNazi Citizen Achmed.  Here on planet earth, the civilized world isn't concerned about "zionists", not one bit, but they're definitely on the lookout for Muslims, the same people you want to be looked at as humans.*


----------



## citizenal (Jan 28, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Yes, of course, Muslims are people. Who cares if many, many hundreds of millions have really repugnant notions as to the way things ought to be?  What really counts is that we need to be as completely ignorant about them as we can, and just say nice things hoping they won't hurt us.



In May of 2015, Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu, at a Likud conference in Israel reveled that as part of his efforts to make Israel a nation-state of the Jewish people the, the Talmud would become the core work of Jewish law and the official basis for Israeli state law. According to the Talmud:

God must submit to the decisions of a majority vote of the rabbis (BT Bava Metzia 59b).

All gentile (Christian) women, without exception, are menstrual filth, slaves, heathens and prostitutes (BT Sanhedrin 81b – 82).

If a Jew killed a non-Jew, he is exempt from punishment (BT Sanhedrin 57a).

Jews may use lies to circumvent a gentile (BT Baba Kamma 113a).

Jesus of Nazareth is going to be stoned because he practiced sorcery, incited and led Israel astray.” (BT Sanhedrin 43a)

And finally, according to religion historian Peter Schafer, Director of the Jewish Museum of Berlin, in his commentary on the Babylonian Talmud, said; Jesus’ fate in hell is to sit forever in boiling excrement (Peter Schäfer, “Jesus in the Talmud”, Princeton University Press, p. 13).

The preceding is excerpts are taken from a ‘must read’ article by Chuck Baldwin on December 17, 2015 entitled “Kill The Infidels!” Mr. Baldwin is a Christian minister and as a patriotic American stands head and shoulders above everyone else.

http://chuckbaldwinlive.com/…/ID/3401/Kill-The-Infidels.aspx


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 28, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, of course, Muslims are people. Who cares if many, many hundreds of millions have really repugnant notions as to the way things ought to be?  What really counts is that we need to be as completely ignorant about them as we can, and just say nice things hoping they won't hurt us.
> ...


 
Have you ever really studied Talmud or did you get all this from a hate site?


----------



## citizenal (Jan 28, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



If you noticed, the sources for quotes from the Talmud are provided and the person who researched these quotes and the article from which they came is also identified.  Do you ever take the time to thoroughly read something before you pass judgment upon the person who wrote it?


----------



## citizenal (Jan 28, 2016)

Roudy said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



We are both in agreement!  I to believe that any morel Jew, Gentile, Muslim, Atheist, Agnostic, or Wiccan will get to heaven.  As to the other points you have made, the Zionists are masters at war and killing and the hold the upper hand in the world today.  I am not claiming everyone else is an angel, but if you want to stop killing and promote peace, the best place to start is at the top.[/QUOTE]

*Did you interpret that as an agreement?  You are sorely mistaken.  Nobody is agreeing with you on anything, IslamoNazi Citizen Achmed.  Here on planet earth, the civilized world isn't concerned about "zionists", not one bit, but they're definitely on the lookout for Muslims, the same people you want to be looked at as humans.*[/QUOTE]

Sir:

You have proven yourself to be and ignorant bumbling idiot who knows nothing about what you write about or say.  I will no longer waste my time or the time of everyone else addressing your idiotic accusations and rampant uncalled for name calling.


----------



## Shusha (Jan 28, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, of course, Muslims are people. Who cares if many, many hundreds of millions have really repugnant notions as to the way things ought to be?  What really counts is that we need to be as completely ignorant about them as we can, and just say nice things hoping they won't hurt us.
> ...





Anti-Semitic lies and filth from someone who has no idea how to read or understand the Talmud.  Simply untrue and meant only to poison against Jews. Despicable.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 28, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, of course, Muslims are people. Who cares if many, many hundreds of millions have really repugnant notions as to the way things ought to be?  What really counts is that we need to be as completely ignorant about them as we can, and just say nice things hoping they won't hurt us.
> ...



Ah yes, this is like a hit parade with IslamoNazi Citizen Achmed, now we're on to antisemetic canard #5, the famous fake "Talmud quotes".  

"Kill the infidels", gee, now who's actually saying that and carrying out today?  Oh wait lemme guess, it ain't da Joooos, it's the Moooslems, ain't it, Citizen Achmed, the same ones that "are people too!"  Ha ha ha.  Oh wow.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 28, 2016)

Shusha said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Yeah, but but but this has everything to do with Muslims being people too!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 28, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...



*Did you interpret that as an agreement?  You are sorely mistaken.  Nobody is agreeing with you on anything, IslamoNazi Citizen Achmed.  Here on planet earth, the civilized world isn't concerned about "zionists", not one bit, but they're definitely on the lookout for Muslims, the same people you want to be looked at as humans.*[/QUOTE]

Sir:

You have proven yourself to be and ignorant bumbling idiot who knows nothing about what you write about or say.  I will no longer waste my time or the time of everyone else addressing your idiotic accusations and rampant uncalled for name calling.[/QUOTE]

*Sir, *

*Go to some neo Nazi or IslamoNazi site like stormfront where they clap for braying Nazi wanna-be whacko donkeys like you.  What are you trying to say, that Muslims are people because Jews aren't?  *

*You are a laugh a minute.  *


----------



## Roudy (Jan 28, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


No but he's very proficient in Mein Kampf or the Koran, Mohammad's Mein Kampf.  LOL


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 28, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, of course, Muslims are people. Who cares if many, many hundreds of millions have really repugnant notions as to the way things ought to be?  What really counts is that we need to be as completely ignorant about them as we can, and just say nice things hoping they won't hurt us.
> ...




Your ranting about Jews with material you found at a hate site has nothing to do with Muslims.  

 There are well over a billion Muslims and everywhere they go,they assault anybody who isn't Muslim.  There are only a few million Jews and you lack the basic human decency required to even allow them one tiny sliver of land to call their own and be left alone.  

 To listen to this idiocy, you would think it was Jews rampaging across the globe indulging in terrorism and gang rapes instead of Muslims.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 28, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



But wait...Muslims are people too!  And that is because, JEW'S AREN'T!


----------



## citizenal (Jan 29, 2016)

[/QUOTE]  Anti-Semitic lies and filth from someone who has no idea how to read or understand the Talmud.  Simply untrue and meant only to poison against Jews. Despicable.[/QUOTE]

In case you haven't noticed, I have provided quotes and references for many of the things I said which establishes a chain of events that support and substantiate the conclusions I have made.  In contrast, those who oppose what I am saying have offered almost nothing to substantiate what they are say.  The tactics and intent are clear; through a bunch of lies on the table and then  use these lies to as a pathetic accuse to mount a vicious personal up me, my integrity, and my intentions.  This is how Zionists do business.  Lies, subterfuge, slander, and character assassination are their stock and trade because want they are doing to the world is a tragedy and a travesty.  In times of deceit, telling the truth is an act of bravery.  We truly do live in times of deceit and the responses to my posts in this thread are clear in incontrovertible evidence of this.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 29, 2016)

[/QUOTE]  Your ranting about Jews with material you found at a hate site has nothing to do with Muslims.

There are well over a billion Muslims and everywhere they go,they assault anybody who isn't Muslim.  There are only a few million Jews and you lack the basic human decency required to even allow them one tiny sliver of land to call their own and be left alone.

To listen to this idiocy, you would think it was Jews rampaging across the globe indulging in terrorism and gang rapes instead of Muslims.[/QUOTE]

I have never ranted about Jews in this thread and defy you or anyone to provide a quote from that even a remotely rants against Jews.  I have nothing but respect for the Jewish people who are the victims of the Zionists as much as Christians and Muslims are.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 29, 2016)

Anti-Semitic lies and filth from someone who has no idea how to read or understand the Talmud.  Simply untrue and meant only to poison against Jews. Despicable.[/QUOTE]

In case you haven't noticed, I have provided quotes and references for many of the things I said which establishes a chain of events that support and substantiate the conclusions I have made.  In contrast, those who oppose what I am saying have offered almost nothing to substantiate what they are say.  The tactics and intent are clear; through a bunch of lies on the table and then  use these lies to as a pathetic accuse to mount a vicious personal up me, my integrity, and my intentions.  This is how Zionists do business.  Lies, subterfuge, slander, and character assassination are their stock and trade because want they are doing to the world is a tragedy and a travesty.  In times of deceit, telling the truth is an act of bravery.  We truly do live in times of deceit and the responses to my posts in this thread are clear in incontrovertible evidence of this.[/QUOTE]

The title of this thread is "Muslims are people too", even when their Quran says, "Kill the Infidels".  And they are doing so today.  Yet the OP has no problem quoting the Talmud instead of the Quran.  He has admittedly never studied the Talmud in order to know the context of these quotes.  Do these quotes about Gentiles refer to pagans or monotheists?  Do they represent a minority view of the Rabbis or a majority view?  Do their translations in English differ from their meanings in the Aramaic or Hebrew?  Do the quotes about Jesus really refer to Balaam the sorcerer?  The OP should study the Talmud for about 12 years before coming to any conclusions.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 29, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Anti-Semitic lies and filth from someone who has no idea how to read or understand the Talmud.  Simply untrue and meant only to poison against Jews. Despicable.



In case you haven't noticed, I have provided quotes and references for many of the things I said which establishes a chain of events that support and substantiate the conclusions I have made.  In contrast, those who oppose what I am saying have offered almost nothing to substantiate what they are say.  The tactics and intent are clear; through a bunch of lies on the table and then  use these lies to as a pathetic accuse to mount a vicious personal up me, my integrity, and my intentions.  This is how Zionists do business.  Lies, subterfuge, slander, and character assassination are their stock and trade because want they are doing to the world is a tragedy and a travesty.  In times of deceit, telling the truth is an act of bravery.  We truly do live in times of deceit and the responses to my posts in this thread are clear in incontrovertible evidence of this.[/QUOTE]

The title of this thread is "Muslims are people too", even when their Quran says, "Kill the Infidels".  And they are doing so today.  Yet the OP has no problem quoting the Talmud instead of the Quran.  He has admittedly never studied the Talmud in order to know the context of these quotes.  Do these quotes about Gentiles refer to pagans or monotheists?  Do they represent a minority view of the Rabbis or a majority view?  Do their translations in English differ from their meanings in the Aramaic or Hebrew?  Do the quotes about Jesus really refer to Balaam the sorcerer?  The OP should study the Talmud for about 12 years before coming to any conclusions.[/QUOTE]

Let me supply some quotes from the Talmud that were omitted:

"On the Feast of Tabernacles, seventy offerings are brought in the Temple on behalf of all the nations in the world."

"All the Righteous among the Gentiles have a share in the World-to-Come."

"Mankind was created in the image of G-d."


----------



## Roudy (Jan 29, 2016)

Anti-Semitic lies and filth from someone who has no idea how to read or understand the Talmud.  Simply untrue and meant only to poison against Jews. Despicable.[/QUOTE]



> In case you haven't noticed, I have provided quotes and references for many of the things I said which establishes a chain of events that support and substantiate the conclusions I have made.  In contrast, those who oppose what I am saying have offered almost nothing to substantiate what they are say.  The tactics and intent are clear; through a bunch of lies on the table and then  use these lies to as a pathetic accuse to mount a vicious personal up me, my integrity, and my intentions.  This is how Zionists do business.  Lies, subterfuge, slander, and character assassination are their stock and trade because want they are doing to the world is a tragedy and a travesty.  In times of deceit, telling the truth is an act of bravery.  We truly do live in times of deceit and the responses to my posts in this thread are clear in incontrovertible evidence of this.



You provided quotes from legit sites?  When was that?!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 29, 2016)

Your ranting about Jews with material you found at a hate site has nothing to do with Muslims.

There are well over a billion Muslims and everywhere they go,they assault anybody who isn't Muslim.  There are only a few million Jews and you lack the basic human decency required to even allow them one tiny sliver of land to call their own and be left alone.

To listen to this idiocy, you would think it was Jews rampaging across the globe indulging in terrorism and gang rapes instead of Muslims.[/QUOTE]



> I have never ranted about Jews in this thread and defy you or anyone to provide a quote from that even a remotely rants against Jews.  I have nothing but respect for the Jewish people who are the victims of the Zionists as much as Christians and Muslims are.



You never ranted about Jews?  Nooooooo.  Never.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 29, 2016)

[/QUOTE]  The title of this thread is "Muslims are people too", even when their Quran says, "Kill the Infidels".  And they are doing so today.  Yet the OP has no problem quoting the Talmud instead of the Quran.  He has admittedly never studied the Talmud in order to know the context of these quotes.  Do these quotes about Gentiles refer to pagans or monotheists?  Do they represent a minority view of the Rabbis or a majority view?  Do their translations in English differ from their meanings in the Aramaic or Hebrew?  Do the quotes about Jesus really refer to Balaam the sorcerer?  The OP should study the Talmud for about 12 years before coming to any conclusions.[/QUOTE]

Let me supply some quotes from the Talmud that were omitted:

"On the Feast of Tabernacles, seventy offerings are brought in the Temple on behalf of all the nations in the world."

"All the Righteous among the Gentiles have a share in the World-to-Come."

"Mankind was created in the image of G-d."[/QUOTE]


Dear ForeverYoung436:

You state the Quran says, “Kill the Infidels”, and that’s what they are doing.  Is this a majority view or a minority view of Imams and Muslim Clerics?  Do a majority or a minority of Muslims subscribe to this view?  The point I am making is that both Judaism and Islam both have really nasty things written in their holy books.  Trust me on this, when war breaks out, the hawks on both sides try to make the most of these terrible passages which a majority of the adherents on both sides of the equation do not believe or subscribe to.  Human beings are human beings and irrespective of which religion they follow, people try to be good and wish no harm to others.  If you do not understand this, then you understand nothing and this mental defect makes you a perfect fool for the Zionists.

Let me now supply you with quotes from the Koran which you omitted:

"There shall be no compulsion in religion: the right way is now distinct from the wrong way. Anyone who denounces the devil and believes in GOD has grasped the strongest bond; one that never breaks. GOD is Hearer, Omniscient." (Quran, 2:256)

"O mankind! We created you from a male and a female and made you into nations and tribes that you may know and honor each other (not that you should despise one another). Indeed the most honorable of you in the sight of God is the most righteous." (Quran, 49:13)

"Whoever recommends and helps a good cause becomes a partner therein, and whoever recommends and helps an evil cause shares in its burden." (Quran, 4:85)

"There shall be no compulsion in religion: the right way is now distinct from the wrong way. Anyone who denounces the devil and believes in GOD has grasped the strongest bond; one that never breaks. GOD is Hearer, Omniscient." (Quran, 2:256)

Please note that I have provided you references for these quotes, while you have provided us none for yours.

Let me now make this perfectly clear, my quotes from the Talmud, with references, were taken from an article written by Dr. Chuck Baldwin, a radio broadcaster, syndicated columnist, Pastor and radio talk show host, dedicated to preserving the historic principles upon which America was founded.  Dr. Baldwin’s sermons and commentaries are heard 30 times weekly on 12 radio stations in 5 States, including Northwest Florida to Mobile Alabama, Southern Alabama (including Evergreen, Greenville, and Monroeville), parts of Central Florida, Lynchburg and Martinsville, Virginia (including Roanoke, and the Triad area of Winston/Salem, Greensboro, and High Point North Carolina), and also in the state of Utah.  I now ask, do you really believe that Dr. Baldwin is a liar who would concoct or misquote the Talmud for nefarious and evil purposes?  I do not, and this is why I have the utmost confidence in using him as a reference in my posts.

There is a war going on in the world today between the forces of good and evil.  The polarities of this war are good Christians on one side and evil Zionists on the other.  Caught in the middle of this war are Jews and Muslims most of whom are good people trying to live their lives according to the ideals of their respective religions.  Yes, both religions have aspects to them, created during times of strife and conflict, which are deplorable and hateful.  But what we see happening in the world today, is the Zionists have kidnapped Judaism and are using it as a shield to further their nefarious and demented designs for the world. Toward this end, with their shield of Judaism firmly in place, they have placed Christianity between themselves and the Muslims.  Presently, the United States is engaged in a terrible war with the Muslim world.  We think we are fighting for the Jewish cause, but in truth we are fighting a war on behalf of the demented people who have pulled the strings which have made the world dance for centuries.  America has no business fighting a war to establish a religious state.  True Jews also believe that it is God’s will for them to not have a nation of their own.  Furthermore, Judaism needs no one to fight their battles for them, because the Jews are an honorable and God loving people just like most Muslims.  However, the horrible status quo is that Americans and Muslims are engaged in a terrible and horrendous war, not because of the Jews, but because of the Zionists pulling the strings which make us dance.

In Conclusion:

Zionists are responsible for the United States entering WWI on the wrong side, which extended the war for two more years resulting in the unnecessary and horrible death of millions of people.

Zionists are responsible for the bringing on WWII resulting in the death of millions upon millions of people.

Zionists are responsible for the demise of the government of the United States of America, destabilizing the world, and destroying the rule of law among nations.

Zionist are responsible for re-igniting the Crusades and foisting upon the world a perpetual war on terror.

Zionism is a philosophy of evil and if it is removed from the face of this planet, mankind will have a chance of saving ourselves from the evil and destructive path we are now on.

I said before that there is a war going in the world between good and evil.  I also believe that because of deluded and misguided people like you, the evil side is winning.

http://chuckbaldwinlive.com/About.aspx


----------



## Shusha (Jan 29, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Zionism is a philosophy of evil ...



Please explain how wanting to have self-determination for the Jewish people is "evil".


----------



## Roudy (Jan 29, 2016)

The title of this thread is "Muslims are people too", even when their Quran says, "Kill the Infidels".  And they are doing so today.  Yet the OP has no problem quoting the Talmud instead of the Quran.  He has admittedly never studied the Talmud in order to know the context of these quotes.  Do these quotes about Gentiles refer to pagans or monotheists?  Do they represent a minority view of the Rabbis or a majority view?  Do their translations in English differ from their meanings in the Aramaic or Hebrew?  Do the quotes about Jesus really refer to Balaam the sorcerer?  The OP should study the Talmud for about 12 years before coming to any conclusions.[/QUOTE]

Let me supply some quotes from the Talmud that were omitted:

"On the Feast of Tabernacles, seventy offerings are brought in the Temple on behalf of all the nations in the world."

"All the Righteous among the Gentiles have a share in the World-to-Come."

"Mankind was created in the image of G-d."[/QUOTE]


Dear ForeverYoung436:

You state the Quran says, “Kill the Infidels”, and that’s what they are doing.  Is this a majority view or a minority view of Imams and Muslim Clerics?  Do a majority or a minority of Muslims subscribe to this view?  The point I am making is that both Judaism and Islam both have really nasty things written in their holy books.  Trust me on this, when war breaks out, the hawks on both sides try to make the most of these terrible passages which a majority of the adherents on both sides of the equation do not believe or subscribe to.  Human beings are human beings and irrespective of which religion they follow, people try to be good and wish no harm to others.  If you do not understand this, then you understand nothing and this mental defect makes you a perfect fool for the Zionists.

Let me now supply you with quotes from the Koran which you omitted:

"There shall be no compulsion in religion: the right way is now distinct from the wrong way. Anyone who denounces the devil and believes in GOD has grasped the strongest bond; one that never breaks. GOD is Hearer, Omniscient." (Quran, 2:256)

"O mankind! We created you from a male and a female and made you into nations and tribes that you may know and honor each other (not that you should despise one another). Indeed the most honorable of you in the sight of God is the most righteous." (Quran, 49:13)

"Whoever recommends and helps a good cause becomes a partner therein, and whoever recommends and helps an evil cause shares in its burden." (Quran, 4:85)

"There shall be no compulsion in religion: the right way is now distinct from the wrong way. Anyone who denounces the devil and believes in GOD has grasped the strongest bond; one that never breaks. GOD is Hearer, Omniscient." (Quran, 2:256)

Please note that I have provided you references for these quotes, while you have provided us none for yours.

Let me now make this perfectly clear, my quotes from the Talmud, with references, were taken from an article written by Dr. Chuck Baldwin, a radio broadcaster, syndicated columnist, Pastor and radio talk show host, dedicated to preserving the historic principles upon which America was founded.  Dr. Baldwin’s sermons and commentaries are heard 30 times weekly on 12 radio stations in 5 States, including Northwest Florida to Mobile Alabama, Southern Alabama (including Evergreen, Greenville, and Monroeville), parts of Central Florida, Lynchburg and Martinsville, Virginia (including Roanoke, and the Triad area of Winston/Salem, Greensboro, and High Point North Carolina), and also in the state of Utah.  I now ask, do you really believe that Dr. Baldwin is a liar who would concoct or misquote the Talmud for nefarious and evil purposes?  I do not, and this is why I have the utmost confidence in using him as a reference in my posts.

There is a war going on in the world today between the forces of good and evil.  The polarities of this war are good Christians on one side and evil Zionists on the other.  Caught in the middle of this war are Jews and Muslims most of whom are good people trying to live their lives according to the ideals of their respective religions.  Yes, both religions have aspects to them, created during times of strife and conflict, which are deplorable and hateful.  But what we see happening in the world today, is the Zionists have kidnapped Judaism and are using it as a shield to further their nefarious and demented designs for the world. Toward this end, with their shield of Judaism firmly in place, they have placed Christianity between themselves and the Muslims.  Presently, the United States is engaged in a terrible war with the Muslim world.  We think we are fighting for the Jewish cause, but in truth we are fighting a war on behalf of the demented people who have pulled the strings which have made the world dance for centuries.  America has no business fighting a war to establish a religious state.  True Jews also believe that it is God’s will for them to not have a nation of their own.  Furthermore, Judaism needs no one to fight their battles for them, because the Jews are an honorable and God loving people just like most Muslims.  However, the horrible status quo is that Americans and Muslims are engaged in a terrible and horrendous war, not because of the Jews, but because of the Zionists pulling the strings which make us dance.

In Conclusion:

Zionists are responsible for the United States entering WWI on the wrong side, which extended the war for two more years resulting in the unnecessary and horrible death of millions of people.

Zionists are responsible for the bringing on WWII resulting in the death of millions upon millions of people.

Zionists are responsible for the demise of the government of the United States of America, destabilizing the world, and destroying the rule of law among nations.

Zionist are responsible for re-igniting the Crusades and foisting upon the world a perpetual war on terror.

Zionism is a philosophy of evil and if it is removed from the face of this planet, mankind will have a chance of saving ourselves from the evil and destructive path we are now on.

I said before that there is a war going in the world between good and evil.  I also believe that because of deluded and misguided people like you, the evil side is winning.

http://chuckbaldwinlive.com/About.aspx[/QUOTE]

*In conclusion you're an antisemite who's nucking futs, who refuses to talk about the reasons as to why the followers of Islam often persecute, are intolerant towards, and terrorize all non Muslims, while citing the Koran.  *

*AND STOP MUTILATING THE QUOTE AND RESPONSE FUNCTION ON THIS BOARD WHEN RESPONDING, AHOLE.*


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 29, 2016)

citizenal said:


> In Conclusion:
> 
> Zionists are responsible for the United States entering WWI on the wrong side, which extended the war for two more years resulting in the unnecessary and horrible death of millions of people.
> 
> ...



You know -- there might be some pills you can take for that.

 Believing so many things that are not real is a symptom that something might be amiss.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 29, 2016)

Shusha said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Zionism is a philosophy of evil ...
> ...



It is evil if the way you achieve self-determination for 8.2 million is by killing 50 million people, destroying the greatest government ever devised by man, destroying the rule of law among nations, reigniting the long dead Crusades, and embroiling the world in a perpetual war on terror.  From my perspective, it doesn't get any more evil that this.  Oh I suppose selling adolescent children into sexual slavery may approach this level of evil, but the mitigating circumstance is that some of these children will survive the ordeal.  You can't same the same thing for the 6 million Jews toasted in Hitler's ovens, but I guess those poor unfortunate souls died a quicker death.  Oh what the hell.  I've tried, but I guess I just am not able to decide what was the greatest evil.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 29, 2016)

[/QUOTE]  You know -- there might be some pills you can take for that.  Believing so many things that are not real is a symptom that something might be amiss.[/QUOTE]

You know, you just could be right, but what if I am not?  Can we afford to take that chance.  Following you will find a short bio.  After reading this, tell me if you still think I am crazy.

_Alan Adaschik was born in New London, Connecticut, on June 27th, 1943.  He was raised in Brooklyn, New York and attended Franklin K. Lane High School.  Upon graduation, he was accepted as an engineering student by the University of Michigan in its Naval ROTC program.  Upon completing college, Al qualified for Navy flight training and received his wings as a Jet Fighter Pilot in June of 1966.  After completing his tour of duty, he left the service and earned a MBA from Long Island University.    

Al has worked as a Flight Test Conductor for the Grumman Aerospace Corporation, a Financial Analyst for the Singer Company, a Senior Financial Analyst for Pratt & Whitney Aircraft, and a Financial Administrator for the City of Fort Lauderdale.  In 1994, Congress passed the unconstitutional General Agreement on Tariffs and Trade (GATT) which made the United States a member of the World Trade Organization (WTO).  Acting as Attorney Pro-se for the voting citizens of this nation, Al sued our government over the constitutionality of GATT.  The Court ruled his lawsuit was without merit on technical reasons and Al did not pursue the matter further.

Al has written three books.  His first book is “While We Sleep – A story of government without law”, the second book is “An Alaskan Adventure – A Travelogue and Environmental Treatise” and his latest book is “100 Years of Deception”.  Al also developed and hosted a web site called “The Constitution forum” which is no longer on line.  As host of this web site, he authored a plethora of political articles and essays many of which can still be found on line at various websites._

Also add to the above that I am 72 years old and own a top of the mountain retreat in North Carolina comprising twenty acres which I fly to from Florida in my Piper Cherokee Aircraft when the mood strikes me.

In consideration of all the afflictions identified above, what pill would you recommend I take?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 29, 2016)

citizenal said:


> You know -- there might be some pills you can take for that.  Believing so many things that are not real is a symptom that something might be amiss.
> 
> You know, you just could be right, but what if I am not?  Can we afford to take that chance.  Following you will find a short bio.  After reading this, tell me if you still think I am crazy.
> 
> ...



The pill that makes you stop saying stupid shit.


----------



## Shusha (Jan 29, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...



Okay, so your premise is not that the concept of self-determination of the Jewish people is evil.  That's fine.  You just think that the way the Jewish people achieved self-determination is "evil" .  Out of curiosity, because this is absolutely fascinating, do you think that the Jewish people could have achieved self-determination without murdering 50 million people, and if so, do you think we did it just because we are evil?  In other words, what motivated the Jewish people to commit the atrocities which you claim we committed?  Was it some sort of inherent evil?  Was it intentional?  Were we just too lazy to find a different way?  What?  


The rest of your post is so vile I can't even come up with words to address it.  Why would you want to even attempt to quantify and measure that sort of evil, other than the need to portray the Jews as the epitome of evil beyond all reason and any measure of humanity?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 29, 2016)

citizenal said:


> In consideration of all the afflictions identified above, what pill would you recommend I take?



 If you were young, I would have recommended risperdal, but geodone might be a better choice for a man of you age.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 29, 2016)

Shusha said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Just what the hell do you mean by self-determination?  The Jews do not need a rogue and discriminatory nation to determine who they are.  They know exactly who they are and should be proud of it.  Okay, let's buy into this horseshit about the Jews needing a piece of dirt to define who they are.  Thinking along these lines, lets provide Christians in America with the same considerations.  Whoop ti doo.  Let's shove all the Jews into Miami and Detroit where they belong, all the Indians back on to reservations, and ship all the blacks back to Africa.  Doing these things will really do a lot for the Christian self-determination.  The problem being it will identify us as being a bunch of discriminatory racist pigs.  How come the Zionists in Israel can do similar things and we reward such despicable behavior by calling them "God's chosen people.  Well, let me tell something my friend, God is not that stupid.  If he was, Hitler would have won World War II.  Do you get it yet or are you going to spend the rest of your life groping around in a fog?


----------



## citizenal (Jan 29, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > In consideration of all the afflictions identified above, what pill would you recommend I take?
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions, but for now, I will stick with Viagra.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 29, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Presently, America is embroiled in a war on terrorism.  As a result, much is being written about the “Muslim scourge” and the terrible beliefs of Islam. We have all read these condemning E-Mails, so there is no need to repeat them now.  It should be obvious that a purpose of these E-Mails is to foster hatred for Muslims so as to strengthen our resolve to win the war on terrorism. Win the war on Terrorism?  Stop and think about this for a moment.  If you do, it should be clear that it is not possible to defeat terrorism by warring against it.  To be sure, all warring against terrorism does is create more terrorism.  Then, how can we rid the world of terrorism?  The first thing we must do is acknowledge that Muslim’s are human beings no different from us.  As such, the vast majority of them are good people and only a tiny minority are terrorists.  Once this earth shaking realization sinks in, we must ask ourselves, what drives intelligent Muslim men and women into such desperation that they commit terrorist acts against innocent people?  The answer to this question should be obvious.  Muslim terrorism is driven by the wish to achieve justice for the Palestinian people who were grievously wronged by creation of the State of Israel.  Unfortunately, it is impossible to reverse what is best described as a tremendous blunder on the part of the world community, because the nation of Israel has existed for so long that many Israelis know of no other life.  What then is the solution to world terrorism?  The answer to this question should also be obvious.  The world community, which wrongfully created the state of Israel, must right this wrong by pressuring Israel to grant Palestinians full and equal citizenship to its Jewish population.  No, this is not impossible to achieve.  Haven’t blacks in the United States and South Africa realized this very same dream?  Why should the world condone apartheid in Israel when it was condemned in South Africa?  Are Palestinians less than black people?  Apparently they are, because America is fighting a war on terror to help Israel continue to discriminate against the Palestinians.  Therefore, the war on terror will never end because we, the citizens of the United States, have forgotten the principals upon which the American ideal rests.


Got it:  Israel is the enemy. Is it? Jews are people TOO, ya know. They don't perpatrate stonings, suicide bomb attacks, crash planes into buildings or outlaw religions or tax them or condemn converts to death. Islam DOES all that, so they aren't quite  the poor little  victims the OP makes them out to be. Palestine was created in 1919 or so, Israel 30 years later. Put this all in perspective.


----------



## Shusha (Jan 29, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Just what the hell do you mean by self-determination?  The Jews do not need a rogue and discriminatory nation to determine who they are.  They know exactly who they are and should be proud of it.  Okay, let's buy into this horseshit about the Jews needing a piece of dirt to define who they are.  Thinking along these lines, lets provide Christians in America with the same considerations.  Whoop ti doo.  Let's shove all the Jews into Miami and Detroit where they belong, all the Indians back on to reservations, and ship all the blacks back to Africa.  Doing these things will really do a lot for the Christian self-determination.  The problem being it will identify us as being a bunch of discriminatory racist pigs.  How come the Zionists in Israel can do similar things and we reward such despicable behavior by calling them "God's chosen people.  Well, let me tell something my friend, God is not that stupid.  If he was, Hitler would have won World War II.  Do you get it yet or are you going to spend the rest of your life groping around in a fog?



Now I'm confused.  Here you seem to be saying that the very idea of self-determination is evil.  Make up your mind.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 29, 2016)

Muslims are subhumans who wish to murder humans.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 29, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> The Palestinians elected a terrorist group to lead them. Violence is always the answer with savages.



yes the way they treat their people 

no wonder they cant get along with the rest of the world


----------



## Flopper (Jan 29, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Presently, America is embroiled in a war on terrorism.  As a result, much is being written about the “Muslim scourge” and the terrible beliefs of Islam. We have all read these condemning E-Mails, so there is no need to repeat them now.  It should be obvious that a purpose of these E-Mails is to foster hatred for Muslims so as to strengthen our resolve to win the war on terrorism. Win the war on Terrorism?  Stop and think about this for a moment.  If you do, it should be clear that it is not possible to defeat terrorism by warring against it.  To be sure, all warring against terrorism does is create more terrorism.  Then, how can we rid the world of terrorism?  The first thing we must do is acknowledge that Muslim’s are human beings no different from us.  As such, the vast majority of them are good people and only a tiny minority are terrorists.  Once this earth shaking realization sinks in, we must ask ourselves, what drives intelligent Muslim men and women into such desperation that they commit terrorist acts against innocent people?  The answer to this question should be obvious.  Muslim terrorism is driven by the wish to achieve justice for the Palestinian people who were grievously wronged by creation of the State of Israel.  Unfortunately, it is impossible to reverse what is best described as a tremendous blunder on the part of the world community, because the nation of Israel has existed for so long that many Israelis know of no other life.  What then is the solution to world terrorism?  The answer to this question should also be obvious.  The world community, which wrongfully created the state of Israel, must right this wrong by pressuring Israel to grant Palestinians full and equal citizenship to its Jewish population.  No, this is not impossible to achieve.  Haven’t blacks in the United States and South Africa realized this very same dream?  Why should the world condone apartheid in Israel when it was condemned in South Africa?  Are Palestinians less than black people?  Apparently they are, because America is fighting a war on terror to help Israel continue to discriminate against the Palestinians.  Therefore, the war on terror will never end because we, the citizens of the United States, have forgotten the principals upon which the American ideal rests.


Yes, the Palestine Israeli conflict was the birthplace of Islamic terrorism so it seems logical that if Israel disappeared from the face of the earth so would Islamic terrorism.  The problem with your thinking is terrorist are not logical.  Islamic terrorism is an apocalyptic religious movement whose goal is to destroy all beliefs counter to their own and eventually martyring themselves and moving on to their heavenly rewards.  You can not reason, negotiate, or satisfy people like this.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 29, 2016)

You know -- there might be some pills you can take for that.  Believing so many things that are not real is a symptom that something might be amiss.[/QUOTE]

You know, you just could be right, but what if I am not?  Can we afford to take that chance.  Following you will find a short bio.  After reading this, tell me if you still think I am crazy.

_Alan Adaschik was born in New London, Connecticut, on June 27th, 1943.  He was raised in Brooklyn, New York and attended Franklin K. Lane High School.  Upon graduation, he was accepted as an engineering student by the University of Michigan in its Naval ROTC program.  Upon completing college, Al qualified for Navy flight training and received his wings as a Jet Fighter Pilot in June of 1966.  After completing his tour of duty, he left the service and earned a MBA from Long Island University.    

Al has worked as a Flight Test Conductor for the Grumman Aerospace Corporation, a Financial Analyst for the Singer Company, a Senior Financial Analyst for Pratt & Whitney Aircraft, and a Financial Administrator for the City of Fort Lauderdale.  In 1994, Congress passed the unconstitutional General Agreement on Tariffs and Trade (GATT) which made the United States a member of the World Trade Organization (WTO).  Acting as Attorney Pro-se for the voting citizens of this nation, Al sued our government over the constitutionality of GATT.  The Court ruled his lawsuit was without merit on technical reasons and Al did not pursue the matter further.

Al has written three books.  His first book is “While We Sleep – A story of government without law”, the second book is “An Alaskan Adventure – A Travelogue and Environmental Treatise” and his latest book is “100 Years of Deception”.  Al also developed and hosted a web site called “The Constitution forum” which is no longer on line.  As host of this web site, he authored a plethora of political articles and essays many of which can still be found on line at various websites._

Also add to the above that I am 72 years old and own a top of the mountain retreat in North Carolina comprising twenty acres which I fly to from Florida in my Piper Cherokee Aircraft when the mood strikes me.

In consideration of all the afflictions identified above, what pill would you recommend I take?[/QUOTE]

Again with the mutilating of the quote button!

Well your made up "history"...doesn't preclude you from mental illness, now does it?  Some of you dumb pollacks are the biggest antisemites on earth.  Of course it comes as no surprise because the Polish were responsible for killing most of the Jews and manned the death camps for the Nazis very willingly.  As with the other Polish antisemites I've observed, your anti semtism is deeply rooted in upbringing, childhood environment, education, religious teachings and envy.

Now I ask you again, what does your hatred and demonization so of Jews have anything do with "Muslims are people too!"  And where is your evidence from an impartial site that "Israel asked the US the nuke Cairo"

You are obviously mentally ill which is no wonder that you're big on Jew hate. It kind of goes hand in hand.

My diagnosis and suggestion is for you to take the following medication:

Lithium (medication) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Lithium compounds*, also known as *lithium salts* are primarily used as a psychiatric medication. This includes in the treatment of major depressive disorder that does not improve following other antidepressants and bipolar disorder.[1] In these disorders it reduces the risk of suicide.[2] Lithium is taken by mouth.[1]

Common side effects include increased urination, shakiness of the hands, and increased thirst. Serious side effects include hypothyroidism, diabetes insipidus, and lithium toxicity. Blood level monitoring is recommended to decrease the risk of potential toxicity. If levels become too high diarrhea, vomiting, poor coordination, sleepiness, and ringing in the ears may occur. Lithium may cause problems in the baby if used during pregnancy.[1] It appears to be okay during breastfeeding.[3] Lithium salts are classified as mood stabilizers. How they work is not specifically known.[1]

In the 1800s lithium was used in people who had gout, epilepsy, and cancer. Its use in the treatment of mental illness began in 1948 by John Cade in Australia.[4] It is on the World Health Organization's List of Essential Medicines, the most important medications needed in a basic health system.[5] It is available as a generic medication.[1] The wholesale cost in 2014 was between 0.12 to 0.20 USD per day.[6] In the United States at usual doses it costs about 0.90 to 1.20 USD per day.[1]


----------



## citizenal (Jan 30, 2016)

[/QUOTE]  Got it:  Israel is the enemy. Is it? Jews are people TOO, ya know. They don't perpatrate stonings, suicide bomb attacks, crash planes into buildings or outlaw religions or tax them or condemn converts to death. Islam DOES all that, so they aren't quite  the poor little  victims the OP makes them out to be. Palestine was created in 1919 or so, Israel 30 years later. Put this all in perspective.[/QUOTE]

I never said Israel is the enemy.  However I did say that Zionism is a curse upon the world.  There is a very big difference between Zionism and Judaism; the former is a political movement which had destabilized the world, rekindled the long dead Crusades, and brought upon us a perpetual war on terror.  Judaism on the other hand is a religion.  If we take Zionism out of the equation, the Jews and Palestinians would live at peace together as they have done for thousands of years.  This would give the world a chance for a peaceful future.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 30, 2016)

[/QUOTE]  Okay, so your premise is not that the concept of self-determination of the Jewish people is evil.  That's fine.  You just think that the way the Jewish people achieved self-determination is "evil" .  Out of curiosity, because this is absolutely fascinating, do you think that the Jewish people could have achieved self-determination without murdering 50 million people, and if so, do you think we did it just because we are evil?  In other words, what motivated the Jewish people to commit the atrocities which you claim we committed?  Was it some sort of inherent evil?  Was it intentional?  Were we just too lazy to find a different way?  What? 

The rest of your post is so vile I can't even come up with words to address it.  Why would you want to even attempt to quantify and measure that sort of evil, other than the need to portray the Jews as the epitome of evil beyond all reason and any measure of humanity?[/QUOTE]

Shusha:

I think you are playing word games here, the issue being what you mean by self-determination.  I think you take self-determination as meaning creating a nation for yourselves.  If this is the case, be advised that while I have nothing against the establishment of new nations, per se, I do stand solidly against the establishment of new nations with a religion based government.  Religious governments, by their very nature are the well springs of tyranny.  Power corrupts and absolute power corrupts absolutely.  There is no greater power than those who rule in God's name, because no one can question the decisions such tyrants make.

Now I have a question for you.  Why do you think Jews should have a nation of their own?  Christians do not have one.  If this status quo is good enough for Christians, why is it so bad for Jews?  Also, keep in mind that there are many Jews who stand against Israel because they believe it is wrong for Jews to have a nation of their own.

Let me caution you about something, my purpose here is not vile.  To be sure it is to wake people up to the truth about what has happened in our world and I do this because the only way to solve the worlds problems is to understand why and how they occurred.  I am a man or peace and this is my ultimate goal.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 30, 2016)

.[/QUOTE]  Got it:  Israel is the enemy. Is it? Jews are people TOO, ya know. They don't perpatrate stonings, suicide bomb attacks, crash planes into buildings or outlaw religions or tax them or condemn converts to death. Islam DOES all that, so they aren't quite  the poor little  victims the OP makes them out to be. Palestine was created in 1919 or so, Israel 30 years later. Put this all in perspective.[/QUOTE]

No Israel is not the enemy, Zionism is.  I know the Jews are people too.  The point is that there have been terrible things done on both sides of this conflict and no side is not guilty of doing terrible things.

What I find most discerning here is that everyone seems to believe that Muslims are monsters.  War will never cease as long as both sides demonize the other and it is obvious that this all many posters here do.  The Muslims are evil scum, so let's ill them all.  This is exactly how people once felt about American Indians.  We were wrong then and we are wrong now about the Muslims.  No they are people too and as a people are very similar to the Jews in many ways.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 30, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Muslims are subhumans who wish to murder humans.



Muhammed: You are and idiot.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 30, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, but for now, I will stick with Viagra.




You didn't read the warning label.

"Use with caution for patients with the following conditions:
Schizoaffective Disorder
Paranoid Schizophrenia
Drug induced psychosis
Alzheimers disease
Borderline Intellectual Functioning disorder
Alchoholic Halucinosis
Fregoli Delusion
Schizotypal personality disorder
Oneiophrenia
Generalized complete dickhead disorder


----------



## Roudy (Jan 30, 2016)

The Muslim world has been attacking the West and Western ideals for the last 40 years at least.  They are clearly against freedom and democracy, and are unable to coexist and treat women and non Muslims as equals.  And they wonder why Islam is hated and Muslims are mistrusted so much?  Unfortunately for them, Western nations are starting to wake up, and are taking a closer look at who they so foolishly let in.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 30, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the suggestions, but for now, I will stick with Viagra.
> ...



Dear Dogpoop:

I have always been crazy, but it keeps me from going insane.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 30, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims are subhumans who wish to murder humans.
> ...



Moe-ha-MAD. He's the one Muslims emulate. Hence the problem with Islam.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 30, 2016)

I think the time has come again for me to get on my soapbox and make a statement.

I am a patriotic American, Constitutionalist, and born again Christian.  As such, I love my country, believe in being a law abiding citizen, and hate nobody including those who do evil.  However, I am not a pacifist and will defend myself or others who are victims of injustice or physical harm.  In consideration of all these things, I as much as any other honorable human being, I want to live in a peaceful world where justice and good will reign supreme.  As we are so aware, the world we live in is anything but these things and war and injustice are the order of the day.

In 1981, I was hired by the City of Fort Lauderdale, on a fast track to become head of its Water & Sewer Department.  All went well for three years, but one fateful day, I learned that the department I worked for was dumping raw sewage into the river which ran through the heart of the City; the river upon which my home was located.  Not being able to tolerate this crime against nature and the citizens of Fort Lauderdale, I took action which corrected the problem.  However, having done this brought me close to having a nervous breakdown, broke up my marriage of nine years, and destroyed my career in the Public Service.  I do not tell you this for sympathy, but it was these transpiring’s which started me down the path of finding out what was wrong with my government and indeed, what was wrong with the world we lived in.

Here I am at the ripe old age of 72 and after 32 years of probing and study, I believe I have a very good and solid idea of what has happened to us and what is really going on.  I love my country and love my fellow man.  This being true, I could not in good conscience, sit back and let what I know die with me.  This is why I wrote my book “100 Years of Deception”, and this is why I sit at this keyboard doing intellectual battle, the purpose of which is to wake people up to the reality which I know to be true. However, in this I am a complete failure.  By airing my honest and heartfelt beliefs, I am viewed by most of you as being, at best, out of touch with reality and at worst, an enemy of the nation I love and a spreader of lies and hate.  As bad as this is, I go on because I know that God can see into my heart and God is the only judge I care about.

There is a great evil in the world and as I have often preached, it is not really Zionism.  The evil of which I speak is central bank in the hands of private individuals.  The reason this state of affairs is evil is because central banking like a Ponzi Scheme, is a con and fraud.  It is these things, because it gives its owners the ability to siphon huge amounts of money from a nation without giving anything in return or doing anything to earn it.  This being the truth, the question is why isn’t such nefarious activity banned or outlawed.  The answer to this question is that the money stolen from the people of a nation makes these criminals so rich and powerful, they are able to buy off or neutralize (kill) any politician who opposes or stands against them. Governments arose between men by necessity and overtime, these governments have been taken over and/or corrupted by these demented criminal central bankers.

Now here’s where it gets complicated!  As things turn out, several of the super-rich central banking families happened to be of Jewish lineage.  And one of them, the Rothschild’s took up the torch of establishing the State of Israel in Palestine, not for religious reasons or to help the Jews, most of whom were opposed to this radical idea at the turn of the last century, but to serve as the tip of a spear thrust into the heart of the Middle East so as to control its oil. Unfortunately, the Rothschild’s have succeeded in their quest and while, most Jews now stand behind the wrongful seizure of Palestine, the fact remains that a horrible and terrible price has been paid so 8.2 million Jews can live on land which belongs to someone else.  Unfortunately, because of this unresolved situation, there is no end in sight to the abominations and carnage.

Where does all this leave us.  It leaves me trying to wake people up as to what is really happening and apparently, it leaves most of those posting on this thread using disparagement, hateful comments, and despicable lies to shout down this voice of truth, reason, and common sense.  I want to live in a peaceful world.  This is my birthright as a human being.  This world will only have peace when it has Justice.  And the world we live in will never be just when one group of people can take land owned by someone else.  This being true, the solution to our problem is that the Jews and Palestinians must once again become brothers and live in peace as they once did.  However, this will only happen if the Jews accept the Palestinian people as equals under the law and give up the insane and heretical concept of a Jewish State where everyone not a Jew is a second class citizen.

In closing, I would like to say that if believing in what I have just written, in your mind, makes me a despicable human being and an enemy of the Jewish people, then so be it.  I know where I am coming from and what I stand for.  If you don't, then I will say a prayer for you in the hope that someday your eyes are opened and you will be able to see the truth.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 30, 2016)

Got it:  Israel is the enemy. Is it? Jews are people TOO, ya know. They don't perpatrate stonings, suicide bomb attacks, crash planes into buildings or outlaw religions or tax them or condemn converts to death. Islam DOES all that, so they aren't quite  the poor little  victims the OP makes them out to be. Palestine was created in 1919 or so, Israel 30 years later. Put this all in perspective.[/QUOTE]

I never said Israel is the enemy.  However I did say that Zionism is a curse upon the world.  There is a very big difference between Zionism and Judaism; the former is a political movement which had destabilized the world, rekindled the long dead Crusades, and brought upon us a perpetual war on terror.  Judaism on the other hand is a religion.  If we take Zionism out of the equation, the Jews and Palestinians would live at peace together as they have done for thousands of years.  This would give the world a chance for a peaceful future.

[/QUOTE]


*Ha ha ha ha!  Now that was a good one. It's obvious you aren't taking your meds.  There is no Judaism without Zionism, you moron.   

"Jews against Zionism" hee hee hee...they are a cult that represent less than one percent of Jews and are laughed at. The rest of the 99% of the Jews are Zionists, even the most liberal leftist ones.  Yes Jesus was a Zionist Jew who loved Israel and his people, and Christianity too is Zionist.  And oh, there was no Palestine when Jesus walked the earth.

If Muslims accept the fact that Israel is here to stay and stop their Islamic jihads to Islamicize the Jewish holy land and the world, then there will be peace, and they will once again be looked at as "people".  If they don't who gives a fuck, let them and dumb Polish Nazis like you rot in hell.. *


----------



## Roudy (Jan 30, 2016)

citizenal said:


> I think the time has come again for me to get on my soapbox and make a statement.
> 
> I am a patriotic American, Constitutionalist, and born again Christian.  As such, I love my country, believe in being a law abiding citizen, and hate nobody including those who do evil.  However, I am not a pacifist and will defend myself or others who are victims of injustice or physical harm.  In consideration of all these things, I as much as any other honorable human being, I want to live in a peaceful world where justice and good will reign supreme.  As we are so aware, the world we live in is anything but these things and war and injustice are the order of the day.
> 
> ...



Where it leaves us is you're fucking insane and there was no state of Palestine, ever in history. Which isn't anything new because antisemites are all usually insane.  In fact antisemtism is like a mental illness. You started a thread wanting people to look at Muslims as people, and then started rambling all kinds of antisemetic conspiracy theories and blood libel Jew hate.  Boy you sure achieved your goal didn't you!  

Now go take your meds and immediately turn yourself into the nearest asylum, you are clearly a danger to yourself and the public.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 30, 2016)

citizenal said:


> I think the time has come again for me to get on my soapbox and make a statement.
> 
> I am a patriotic American, Constitutionalist, and born again Christian.  As such, I love my country, believe in being a law abiding citizen, and hate nobody including those who do evil.  However, I am not a pacifist and will defend myself or others who are victims of injustice or physical harm.  In consideration of all these things, I as much as any other honorable human being, I want to live in a peaceful world where justice and good will reign supreme.  As we are so aware, the world we live in is anything but these things and war and injustice are the order of the day.
> 
> ...




 That was quite the manic wall of words.

 What a shame that you spent such frenzied effort on matters that only exist in your overactive imagination.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 30, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Here I am at the ripe old age of 72 and after 32 years of probing .




 BTW -- I have never heard of aliens keeping a human subject for so long.

I assumed they operated under a "catch and release" philosophy.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 30, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > I think the time has come again for me to get on my soapbox and make a statement.
> ...



Yeah the guy thinks he conquered the world and if not for the Jews he wouldn't have been such a failure who suffered a mental breakdown and got dumped by his wife.  Lets us pray it didn't procreate. 

 So now he gets on the Internet to tell the whole world that it's because of the evil Joooos and Zionists that People have negative views of Islam and Muslims.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 30, 2016)

citizenal said:


> I think the time has come again for me to get on my soapbox and make a statement.
> 
> I am a patriotic American, Constitutionalist, and born again Christian.  As such, I love my country, believe in being a law abiding citizen, and hate nobody including those who do evil.  However, I am not a pacifist and will defend myself or others who are victims of injustice or physical harm.  In consideration of all these things, I as much as any other honorable human being, I want to live in a peaceful world where justice and good will reign supreme.  As we are so aware, the world we live in is anything but these things and war and injustice are the order of the day.
> 
> ...



*I learned that the department I worked for was dumping raw sewage into the river which ran through the heart of the City
*
That's awful! Was it the Federal Reserve doing the dumping? The Rothschilds? Zionists? 
*
the purpose of which is to wake people up to the reality which I know to be true. However, in this I am a complete failure.* 

Yeah, because you're far from reality.
*
It is these things, because it gives its owners the ability to siphon huge amounts of money from a nation without giving anything in return or doing anything to earn it.* 

The Federal Reserve made over $100 billion last year. I can show you where the money went.
I want to know why a guy who wrote a book about it can't tell me where the money went?

*And the world we live in will never be just when one group of people can take land owned by someone else.
*
I agree, we need to roll back the Muslim invasion. Put them back where they were 1300 years ago.
Before they took land owned by someone else.


----------



## Shusha (Jan 30, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Why do you think Jews should have a nation of their own?



I believe all people seeking national self-determination should have a nation of their own.  Its not limited to the Jewish people. Tibetans, Kurds, Catalans, First Nations, Palestinians, everyone. 

The Jewish people don't just share a religion.  The Jewish people are a cultural and ethnic group as well -- a people. 




citizenal said:


> Let me caution you about something, my purpose here is not vile.  To be sure it is to wake people up to the truth about what has happened in our world and I do this because the only way to solve the worlds problems is to understand why and how they occurred.  I am a man or peace and this is my ultimate goal.



You may not feel that your intent is vile, but the EFFECT of your words is poison.  You have been poisoned into believing that a select group is evil and the cause of all the world's problems and you are spreading that toxin to others by posting it here. Blaming an entire group for the evils of the world is exactly the kind of thinking that leads to pogroms, persecutions and atrocities like the Shoah.  It justifies -- gives permission for -- drastic actions.

I don't believe you have answered my questions.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 30, 2016)

Dear Roudy, Dogmaphobe, and Toddsterpatriot:

Your own words confirm that you are seriously ill people.

Please answer this question.  Do you really think that your writings are a credit to Judaism and the Jewish people?  If you honestly answer yes to this question, then you are far more disturbed than any of us could imagine.  The truth is that the three of you are an embarrassment to this thread, this bulletin board, your friends, your family, America, Judaism, the human race, and yourselves.

I feel sorry for all of you and hope that someday you come to your senses.  As things presently stand, count yourselves among Satan’s minions and unless you wake up you will be condemned. 

May God have mercy on your souls.

Alan R. Adaschik


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 30, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Dear Roudy, Dogmaphobe, and Toddsterpatriot:
> 
> Your own words confirm that you are seriously ill people.
> 
> ...



I'm not Jewish, so my writings aren't a credit or a discredit.

Why don't you look in that book you wrote and tell me where the Fed sent their $100 billion in profits last year?


----------



## MaryL (Jan 30, 2016)

Got it:  Israel is the enemy. Is it? Jews are people TOO, ya know. They don't perpatrate stonings, suicide bomb attacks, crash planes into buildings or outlaw religions or tax them or condemn converts to death. Islam DOES all that, so they aren't quite  the poor little  victims the OP makes them out to be. Palestine was created in 1919 or so, Israel 30 years later. Put this all in perspective.[/QUOTE]

I never said Israel is the enemy.  However I did say that Zionism is a curse upon the world.  There is a very big difference between Zionism and Judaism; the former is a political movement which had destabilized the world, rekindled the long dead Crusades, and brought upon us a perpetual war on terror.  Judaism on the other hand is a religion.  If we take Zionism out of the equation, the Jews and Palestinians would live at peace together as they have done for thousands of years.  This would give the world a chance for a peaceful future.

[/QUOTE]
Wow, I  SEE all the evil Islam perpatrates, but that dosen't impugn all Muslims. Zionisism, (anyone ever hurt by a zionist?)I can't compare the two. Islam crashes planes into Manhattan,  attacks people in Boston. Stones adulterers, hangs gays. Much more. I don't have to work hard hard to show how bad Islam  can truly be.  Zionism? You have to be joking. They are a threat? To WHO? Since when?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 30, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Dear Roudy, Dogmaphobe, and Toddsterpatriot:
> 
> Your own words confirm that you are seriously ill people.
> 
> ...



Why don't you ask yourself the same question, nutjob?  We are not here to give credit or make anyone look better. Jews and Judaism get their credit by their actions and contributions to humanity, not by posting on a message board, you dumb Polish Nazi.  Do you think your garbage and Jew hate has furthered the cause of people into thinking of Muslims as people?   Ha ha ha! 

Actually I feel sorry for Muslims, because you have repeated all the hate and bullshit conspiracy theories often heard from Islamists, therefore creating and even more negative impression of Muslims.  The sane, educated, secular Muslims I know would immediately disassociate themselves from a Nazi dirtbag like you, and totally disavow your insanity.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 31, 2016)

[/QUOTE]  I'm not Jewish, so my writings aren't a credit or a discredit.

Why don't you look in that book you wrote and tell me where the Fed sent their $100 billion in profits last year?[/QUOTE]

Toddster Patriot:

You do not have to be Jewish to be an embarrassment and discredit to the Jews.  Trust me, any Jew worth is salt would not want a man like you defending him.

As for the funds the Fed kicked back to the Federal government last year, what does this really mean?  First of all, it means nothing unless the Fed is audited and the American people are told what is really going on.  Also, is this Fed Largess just financial manipulation to stave off recent calls by the likes of Ron Paul to audit the Fed.  According to this article in the New York Sun, this certainly seems to be the case (http://www.nysun.com/editorials/profits-of-the-fed/89004/)

Perhaps you will find the words of John William Wright Patman interesting.  Mr. Patman was a Congressman from Texas and served as the chair of the United States House Committee on Banking and Currency from 1965-75.  According to Congressman Patman, “_I have never yet had anyone who could, through the use of logic and reason, justify the Federal Government borrowing the use of its own money... I believe the time will come when people will demand that this be changed. I believe the time will come in this country when they will actually blame you and me and everyone else connected with the Congress for sitting idly by and permitting such an idiotic system to continue.”_

If Congressman Patman are not illuminating enough for you, perhaps you will find some value in Abraham Lincolns words when he said,"_The Government should create, issue, and circulate all the currency and credits needed to satisfy the spending power of the Government and the buying power of the consumers. By the adoption of these principles, the taxpayers will be saves immense sums of interest. The privilege of creating and issuing money is not only the supreme prerogative of government, but it is the government's greatest creative opportunity_."

The bottom line is that the Fed is a scam and a con game that has allowed its owners to become rich beyond anyone’s wildest dreams.  Because money is power, the power wielded by these rich demented men has been a curse to mankind, bringing the death and suffering of millions upon millions of people.  Indeed, the greed and stupidity of these people will bring on our demise.  We see the beginnings of this in the world today in our idiotic, contrived, and wrongful war on terror.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 31, 2016)

[/QUOTE]  Wow, I  SEE all the evil Islam perpatrates, but that dosen't impugn all Muslims. Zionisism, (anyone ever hurt by a zionist?)I can't compare the two. Islam crashes planes into Manhattan,  attacks people in Boston. Stones adulterers, hangs gays. Much more. I don't have to work hard hard to show how bad Islam  can truly be.  Zionism? You have to be joking. They are a threat? To WHO? Since when?[/QUOTE]

MaryL:

Muslims are pikers and small potatoes when it come to killing in comparison the Zionists.  50 million human beings in the two World Wars are dead because of Zionist meddling and duplicity.  And now the world is fighting a war on terror because of them and not because the Jews needed a homeland, but because the Rothschild's coveted the oil in the Middle East and victimized the Jews to gain control of it.  Who are the Zionist a threat to?  Every human being that walks on the surface of this planet including the Jews.  But don't believe me.  Instead, hear the world of Neturei Karta, an international Jewish organization whose roots are in Jerusalem:

_It is openly stated in books written by the founders of Zionism that the means by which they planned to establish a state was by instigating anti-Semitism, and undermining the security of the Jews in all lands of the world, until they would be forced to flee to their state.  And thus they did – they intentionally infuriated the German people and fanned the flames of Nazi hatred, and they helped the Nazis, with trickery and deceit, to take whole Jewish communities off to concentration camps, and the Zionists themselves admit this (See the books Perfidy, Min hameitzor, etc.). _


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 31, 2016)

citizenal said:


> I'm not Jewish, so my writings aren't a credit or a discredit.
> 
> Why don't you look in that book you wrote and tell me where the Fed sent their $100 billion in profits last year?
> 
> ...



*Trust me, any Jew worth is salt would not want a man like you defending him.
*
Anti-semite nutbag says what?

*As for the funds the Fed kicked back to the Federal government last year, what does this really mean?*

It means if you're an expert, you could answer.

*First of all, it means nothing unless the Fed is audited and the American people are told what is really going on.*

They're audited every year. Do you know what an audit is?

http://oig.federalreserve.gov/reports/board-financial-statements-2014-2013-mar2015.pdf

*Also, is this Fed Largess just financial manipulation to stave off recent calls by the likes of Ron Paul to audit the Fed.  According to this article in the New York Sun, this certainly seems to be the case*

_Why is this a scandal? It is because the Fed has earned these profits by purchasing the debts of its creator and paying back its profits, as it’s required to do, to that same creator.
_
Son of a bitch, created by the government, gives its profit to the government.
Makes the entire premise of your "book" sound stupid now, doesn't it?

*“*_*I have never yet had anyone who could, through the use of logic and reason, justify the Federal Government borrowing the use of its own money"*_

And then getting most or all of the borrowing costs returned. Awful. LOL!

*"*_*The Government should create, issue, and circulate all the currency and credits needed to satisfy the spending power of the Government and the buying power of the consumers. By the adoption of these principles, the taxpayers will be saves immense sums of interest.*_*"*

Sounds like this is a recommendation to print rather than borrow for government spending.
Can't get behind that.

*The bottom line is that the Fed is a scam and a con game that has allowed its owners to become rich beyond anyone’s wildest dreams.
*
The owner is the US government. Not the Zionists or Rothschilds or whoever you feel ruined your life.


----------



## citizenal (Jan 31, 2016)

*The Rothschild Family; 1916:*

*If anyone is interested in learning more about the Rothschild’s, who they are, how they made their money, how rich they are, how they control the world, and why they created the State of Israel please click on and watch, the following video entitled the “Rothschild Family; 2016”. Please keep in mind that while the Rothschild’s are of Jewish lineage, they are not religious or practicing Jews.*

Rothschild family full HD Documentary 2016


----------



## Roudy (Jan 31, 2016)

citizenal said:


> *The Rothschild Family; 1916:*
> 
> *If anyone is interested in learning more about the Rothschild’s, who they are, how they made their money, how rich they are, how they control the world, and why they created the State of Israel please click on and watch, the following video entitled the “Rothschild Family; 2016”. Please keep in mind that while the Rothschild’s are of Jewish lineage, they are not religious or practicing Jews.*
> 
> Rothschild family full HD Documentary 2016


Ah, but you aren't an anti Semite, right?  The Rothchilds must be the reason there is Islamophobia. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 31, 2016)

citizenal said:


> > Wow, I  SEE all the evil Islam perpatrates, but that dosen't impugn all Muslims. Zionisism, (anyone ever hurt by a zionist?)I can't compare the two. Islam crashes planes into Manhattan,  attacks people in Boston. Stones adulterers, hangs gays. Much more. I don't have to work hard hard to show how bad Islam  can truly be.  Zionism? You have to be joking. They are a threat? To WHO? Since when?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There, I just fixed your mutilation of the quote feature.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 31, 2016)

Roudy said:


> *Actually I feel sorry for Muslims*, because you have repeated all the hate and bullshit conspiracy theories often heard from Islamists, therefore creating and even more negative impression of Muslims.  The sane, educated, secular Muslims I know would immediately disassociate themselves from a Nazi dirtbag like you, and totally disavow your insanity.



I rather doubt you feel sorry for Muslims for any reason. When you use the word Muslims, instead of Islamic extremists you are refereeing to 1.5 billion people most of whom do not believe in killing infidels and bear them no ill will.  Unless you want to be labelled a religious bigot, I suggest you direct your hatred to those that actually mean us harm.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 31, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > *Actually I feel sorry for Muslims*, because you have repeated all the hate and bullshit conspiracy theories often heard from Islamists, therefore creating and even more negative impression of Muslims.  The sane, educated, secular Muslims I know would immediately disassociate themselves from a Nazi dirtbag like you, and totally disavow your insanity.
> ...



Yes, I know many secular Muslims who are my friends, and I do feel sorry for them, believe it or not.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 31, 2016)

Roudy said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > > Wow, I  SEE all the evil Islam perpatrates, but that dosen't impugn all Muslims. Zionisism, (anyone ever hurt by a zionist?)I can't compare the two. Islam crashes planes into Manhattan,  attacks people in Boston. Stones adulterers, hangs gays. Much more. I don't have to work hard hard to show how bad Islam  can truly be.  Zionism? You have to be joking. They are a threat? To WHO? Since when?
> ...



Like I said, all citizen Achmed is doing is repeating antisemtic billshit canards that has been repeated for centuries. You are not saying anything new, or original Achmed. 

Antisemitic canard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Further information: Judeo-Masonic conspiracy theory, The Protocols of the Elders of Zion, Zionist Occupation Government, Anti-globalization and antisemitism, Serpent (Bible), Rabbi Emmanuel Rabinovich



A Nazi German cartoon circa 1938 depicts Churchill as a Jewish-controlled octopus encircling the globe.



The same imagery revived on the cover of the 2001 Egyptian edition of _The International Jew_.
The Protocols of the Elders of Zion is widely considered to be the beginning of contemporary conspiracy theory literature.[27]

Included in this canard are not only writings that seek to accuse Jews of trying to control the world, but also graphic imagery depicting Jews, or their supporters, as trying to control the world. Examples of this imagery include Nazi cartoons that depict Jews as octopuses, encircling the globe.[28] A more recent example is the 2001 re-printing of Henry Ford's antisemitic text, The International Jew in Egypt, with the same octopus imagery on the front cover.[29]

Among the most notable early refutations of the _Protocols_ as a forgery were a series of articles printed in _The Times_ of London in 1921. This series revealed that much of the material in the _Protocols_ was plagiarized from earlier political satire that did not have an antisemitic theme. Since 1903, when the _Protocols_ appeared in print, its earliest publishers have offered vague and often contradictory testimony detailing how they obtained their copy of the rumored original manuscript.[30]

The text was popularized by supporters of the Tsarist regime, and was disseminated further after the revolution of 1905 in Russia, becoming known worldwide after the 1917 October Revolution. It was widely circulated in the West in 1920 and thereafter. The Great Depressionand the rise of Nazism were important developments in the history of the _Protocols_, and the hoax continued to be published and circulated despite its debunking. Despite the fact that numerous independent investigations have repeatedly proven the _Protocols_ to be a plagiarism and a literary forgery, the hoax is still frequently quoted and reprinted by antisemites, and is sometimes used as evidence of an alleged Jewish cabal, by antisemitic groups in the United States and in the Middle East.[31][32]

*Accusations of causing wars, revolutions, and calamitiesEdit*
Further information: Wandering Jew, Jewish Bolshevism, The Cause of World Unrest, The Franklin Prophecy, Judea Declares War on Germany
As many European localities and entire countries expelled their Jewish populations after robbing them, and others denied them entrance, the legend of the _Wandering Jew_, a condemned harbinger of calamity, gained popularity.

German politician Heinrich von Treitschke in the 19th century coined a phrase "Die Juden sind unser Unglück!" ("The Jews are our misfortune!") adopted as a motto by _Der Stürmer_ several decades later.[33]

The term "Judeo-Bolshevism" was adopted and used in Nazi Germany to refer to Jews and communists together, implying that the communist movement served Jewish interests.[34]

The Franklin Prophecy was unknown before its appearance in 1934 in the pages of William Dudley Pelley's pro-Nazi weekly magazine _Liberation_. According to the 2004 US Congress report, _Anti-Semitism in Europe: Hearing Before the Subcommittee on European Affairs of the Committee on Foreign Relations_:

"The Franklin "Prophecy" is a classic anti-Semitic canard that falsely claims that American statesman Benjamin Franklin made anti-Jewish statements during the Constitutional Convention of 1787. It has found widening acceptance in Muslim and Arab media, where it has been used to criticize Israel and Jews..."[35]

Some recent conspiracy theories hold that Jews or Israel played a key role in carrying out the September 11, 2001 attacks. According to the paper published by the Anti-Defamation League, "anti-Semitic conspiracy theories have not been accepted in mainstream circles in the U.S.", but "this is not the case in the Arab and Muslim world."[36] A claim that 4,000 Jewish employees skipped work at the WTC on 11 September has been widely reported and widely debunked. The number of Jews who died in the attacks – typically estimated at around 400[37][38][39] – tracks closely with the proportion of Jews living in the New York area. Five Israelis died in the attack.[40]

On 16 October 2003, the Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Mohammed drew a standing ovation at the 57-member Organisation of the Islamic Conference for his speech, in which he said: "...today the Jews rule this world by proxy. They get others to fight and die for them... They invented socialism, communism, human rights and democracy so that persecuting them would appear to be wrong, so that they can enjoy equal rights with others. With these they have gained control of the most powerful countries and they, this tiny community, have become a world power."[41] He further urged Muslims to emulate Jews in this regard in order to achieve similar results.

Actor Mel Gibson caused controversy in 2006 after being arrested for drunken driving; during the arrest, he claimed that "Jews are responsible for all the wars in the world".[42]


----------



## Flopper (Jan 31, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


In that case, you should clarify that your attacks are directed at those that mean us harm, not all Muslims.


----------



## citizenal (Feb 2, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > *Actually I feel sorry for Muslims*, because you have repeated all the hate and bullshit conspiracy theories often heard from Islamists, therefore creating and even more negative impression of Muslims.  The sane, educated, secular Muslims I know would immediately disassociate themselves from a Nazi dirtbag like you, and totally disavow your insanity.
> ...



Flopper:

I have no hatred for anybody and what I direct my writing to is the truth.  If you go back and read everything I have written you will find no hatred for anybody. However, what you will find is great disdain for what the Zionists and Rothschild's have done.  Hating behavior is not to hate the person responsible for the behavior. This falsehood is what is used so frequently by my detractors on this thread, who in all honesty, operate from a hidden agenda which clearly shows that they are Zionists, the dupes of Zionists, or being paid by them for the evil they do.


----------



## citizenal (Feb 2, 2016)

This video (New York City: 10,000+ Jews Against Israel) is illustrative of the tiny minority of misguided Jews who are really Zionists but do not know it because the are too ignorant to understand the truth.  By the way, this protest took place in New York City and of course it made front page news in the Nation's newspapers and the 6 o'clock news on all the major network news stations.  If you believe this, then I have a bridge in Brooklyn I would like to sell you.

New York City: 10,000+ Jews Against Israel (U.S. Media Blackout)


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 2, 2016)

citizenal said:


> This video (New York City: 10,000+ Jews Against Israel) is illustrative of the tiny minority of misguided Jews who are really Zionists but do not know it because the are too ignorant to understand the truth.  By the way, this protest took place in New York City and of course it made front page news in the Nation's newspapers and the 6 o'clock news on all the major network news stations.  If you believe this, then I have a bridge in Brooklyn I would like to sell you.
> 
> New York City: 10,000+ Jews Against Israel (U.S. Media Blackout)


Good video, thanks.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 2, 2016)

P F Tinmore said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > This video (New York City: 10,000+ Jews Against Israel) is illustrative of the tiny minority of misguided Jews who are really Zionists but do not know it because the are too ignorant to understand the truth.  By the way, this protest took place in New York City and of course it made front page news in the Nation's newspapers and the 6 o'clock news on all the major network news stations.  If you believe this, then I have a bridge in Brooklyn I would like to sell you.
> ...


Ya good video.  Only been posted a million times and a million times you've been told they don't represent what 99.99% of world Jewry thinks.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 2, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I'm a Zionist and proud of it. And a vast majority of Americans stand shoulder to shoulder with Israel and the right of the Jewish people to have their homeland in the Jewish holy land.  You don't like it, revoke your US citizenship, and buy a one way ticket to the Muslim hellhole of your choice. You'd be a good candidate for conversion to Islam as they are always looking for insane lunatics like you. Usually they find them in prisons.

But of course, Zionists and the Rothchilds are to blame for why there is mistrust of Muslims  and a state of emergency in France now.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 2, 2016)

Get this thread back on track, please.


----------



## citizenal (Feb 2, 2016)

[/QUOTE]  I'm a Zionist and proud of it. And a vast majority of Americans stand shoulder to shoulder with Israel and the right of the Jewish people to have their homeland in the Jewish holy land.  You don't like it, revoke your US citizenship, and buy a one way ticket to the Muslim hellhole of your choice. You'd be a good candidate for conversion to Islam as they are always looking for insane lunatics like you. Usually they find them in prisons.

But of course, Zionists and the Rothchilds are to blame for why there is mistrust of Muslims  and a state of emergency in France now.  Ha ha ha.[/QUOTE]

Roudy!

"Ha ha ha"!

Do you really think the topic being discussed on this board is funny?  "Ha ha ha"!  You truly are an ignorant Cretan who has no idea or understanding of the evil you do.  "Ha ha ha"!  10,000 plus real Jews meet in New York City to protest Zionism and the State of Israel and no newspaper or media outlet in the United States of America even mentions this a being a newsworthy event.  "Ha ha ha"!

The Rothschild's are so rich that their wealth rivals that of the United States.  "Ha ha ha"!  As a thinking human being, do you really think that wealth of this magnitude can be amassed through legal and legitimate means?  "Ha ha ha"!  It cant!  Wealth of this magnitude can only be attained by stealing it from the nations and people of the world.  "Ha ha ha"!

Your a Zionist?  Even the Zionist are ashamed that you have the nerve to label yourself one.  "Ha ha ha"!  What you are, is a shame to the human race and true Zionists want to distance themselves from you because you are soiling their image and name.

"Ha ha ha"!


----------



## citizenal (Feb 2, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Get this thread back on track, please.



This is my thread and I think it is right on Track.  To be sure, my detractors want us to think that Jews are wonderful people and that Muslims are monsters.  The thrust of the tread is that Jews are wonderful people and Muslims are no different than Jews.  In Contrast, it is the Rothschild Zionists who really are monsters and it is the minions of these demented people who keep trying to get this thread off track.

Watch this video, Jewish Group Says Israel Should Not Exist",  to understand my point:


----------



## Flopper (Feb 2, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



My point is that when we attack a religious, racial, or ethnic group we should be sure that what we say about the group really applies to all individuals that make up the group otherwise we're attacking innocent people and that promotes hatred.  The closer we come to affixing blame to individuals the better.  For example, instead of Muslims are killing Christians, Islamic extremist are killing Christians. When we generalize attacks, we're asking for confrontation.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 2, 2016)

citizenal said:


> I'm a Zionist and proud of it. And a vast majority of Americans stand shoulder to shoulder with Israel and the right of the Jewish people to have their homeland in the Jewish holy land.  You don't like it, revoke your US citizenship, and buy a one way ticket to the Muslim hellhole of your choice. You'd be a good candidate for conversion to Islam as they are always looking for insane lunatics like you. Usually they find them in prisons.
> 
> But of course, Zionists and the Rothchilds are to blame for why there is mistrust of Muslims  and a state of emergency in France now.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> ...


*
The Rothschild's are so rich that their wealth rivals that of the United States.*

Prove it.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 2, 2016)

Flopper said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Ya I understand all that touchy feely good stuff, but, instead of coaching me on political correctness how come you haven't said jack Shiite to the OP for about 43 pages of blatant antisemetism?  Or maybe he wasn't generalizing enough when he blamed all the wars, genocides, and crusades etc. on the Jews and Zionists? 

You guys always spring to action when someone says the slightest wrong thing involving Muslims, how come?


----------



## citizenal (Feb 2, 2016)

[/QUOTE]  *The Rothschild's are so rich that their wealth rivals that of the United States.*

Prove it.[/QUOTE]

Watch the video.  Are you really so irresponsible that you don't even read or view what I post or offer before responding to it?

You certainly do no credit to the Zionists you foolishly worship?.  If they are paying you, they assuredly are wasting their money.


----------



## citizenal (Feb 2, 2016)

[/QUOTE]  Ya I understand all that touchy feely good stuff, but, instead of coaching me on political correctness how come you haven't said jack Shiite to the OP for about 43 pages of blatant antisemetism?  Or maybe he wasn't generalizing enough when he blamed all the wars, genocides, and crusades etc. on the Jews and Zionists?  You guys always spring to action when someone says the slightest wrong thing involving Muslims, how come?[/QUOTE]

Dear Roudy:

How come, you are so quick to criticize, but never offer anything which validates what you say?  I can answer this question!  Its because you have no idea what you are talking about and everything that comes out of your mouth is an unsubstantiated lie.

Why don't you do us all a favor and get lost.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 2, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...


That touchy freely stuff is a prime weapon against racial and religious hatred.  All it amounts to is just telling the real truth and blaming those that are actually guilty.  My comments are not directly specific at you.  Hurtful generalization is something we all do from time to time.  However, some people do it knowingly because they want to create strife, hatred, and controversy.   

I admit I haven't read the OP, I will do so.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 2, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Wait, are you saying that you skipped the 42 pages of blatant antisemtism, and just landed on my post?  Like I said you'd have a little more legitimacy if you had a little something to say about the antisemtic freak who started this thread.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 2, 2016)

Ya I understand all that touchy feely good stuff, but, instead of coaching me on political correctness how come you haven't said jack Shiite to the OP for about 43 pages of blatant antisemetism?  Or maypbe he wasn't generalizing enough when he blamed all the wars, genocides, and crusades etc. on the Jews and Zionists?  You guys always spring to action when someone says the slightest wrong thing involving Muslims, how come?[/QUOTE]

Dear Roudy:

How come, you are so quick to criticize, but never offer anything which validates what you say?  I can answer this question!  Its because you have no idea what you are talking about and everything that comes out of your mouth is an unsubstantiated lie.

Why don't you do us all a favor and get lost.[/QUOTE]
*
What is it with you and the quote feature, manipulating it as if you're an attention whore or something. 

I'll come and go as I please, it's a free country. But first tell us what your bullshit and lies about Jews and Zionists has anything to do with people having negative feelings towards Muslims.  Not one thing you posted makes sense or has any historical validity. Just a mental case rambling on and on about Jews. 

On second thought, how about you get lost?  We are not interested in the life story of a dumb Nazi pollack.*


----------



## Roudy (Feb 2, 2016)

*The Rothschild's are so rich that their wealth rivals that of the United States.*

Prove it.[/QUOTE]

Watch the video.  Are you really so irresponsible that you don't even read or view what I post or offer before responding to it?

You certainly do no credit to the Zionists you foolishly worship?.  If they are paying you, they assuredly are wasting their money.[/QUOTE]

*All I have to say is if you're the defender of Muslims, and your goal is to make them more likeable, they really don't need any enemies. Keep it up. *


----------



## citizenal (Feb 3, 2016)

Jews are good and in contrast, Muslims are evil.

We hear a lot of these statements on this thread and anybody who has followed it know exactly who these people are.  In order to be a harbinger of hate, the first thing necessary is that the hate monger must stereotype the target hate group.  The second thing required and just as important, is that anybody who stands up and points our that stereotype is wrong and unfair, must be shouted down and discredited in the most vile and unfair manner as possible.  This is necessary to discourage and dissuade fair minded people from coming forward to support the voice of reason.  Why would anyone risk becoming a candidate for the same kind of abuse the voice of reason is experiencing?

This thread, obviously is a prima fascia example of the above described situation.  The question we as Americans must ask ourselves, is this the kind of behavior we should tolerate in this country.  Indeed, as participants on this bulleting board, is this the kind of behavior we should tolerate from our fellow posters on this Board?  The hallmark to tyranny and totalitarianism is and intolerance for intelligent and meaningful discussion on important issues.  The best example of this type of public mind control is the Hitler's Nazi Germany where speaking up for the truth carried great risk both for the speaker and anyone foolish enough to support him.  My question to all of you, why must I bear the abuse I am receiving alone?  One possible answer to this question is that all of are cowards.  I  do not believe this to be true because subscribing to such a ridiculous notion would make me just as guilty as the bigots and bullies who haunt this thread.  From my perspective, the reason most of you are silent and tolerant of such rude and disgusting behavior is because, either you do not agree with what I have said or worse, you do not want to agree with what I have said.

Where does this leave us.  I do not know about the rest of you, but it leaves me frustrated and concerned because the truth is important.  It is important to the health and vitality of our Nation and it is a fundamental aspect of being a Christian.  This in turn leaves me to conclude that America has died and it has died because Americans no longer care about the truth and worse, will do nothing when some speaking the truth comes under vile and evil attack by jackbooted bullies and thugs.

Jews are good and Muslims are evil.

Yes, if you choose to believe this, the dreadful comparison because a self-fulfilling prophesy; okay for the Jews, but obviously, not so good for the Muslims.  I prefer to believe that all people, Jews, Muslims, Christians, and yes, even Atheists are inherently good.  I also believe that people deserve and should be judged as individuals and not according to a hateful stereotype.  To support my views I offer the following video, which I hope you are courageous enough to watch.  I personally guarantee that if you do watch it, you have nothing to fear because the my detractors on this thread will have no way of know who you are.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 3, 2016)

citizenal said:


> *The Rothschild's are so rich that their wealth rivals that of the United States.*
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> ...



*Watch the video.*

It had no proof.

*You certainly do no credit to the Zionists you foolishly worship?
*
Pointing out your many moronic errors and your widespread assclownery is not worship of anyone.

You whine that the Fed destroyed the country and that the private owners are charging the US government interest to use their own money. I show you that their earnings are returned to that very same US government and you continue to spew the same idiocy. Why is that?

*If they are paying you,*

Is everyone who is smarter than you paid to point out your errors?
Or is it just me?

And you really should stop fiddling with the quote function.
You're as bad at  that as everything else you're doing here.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 3, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Jews are good and in contrast, Muslims are evil.
> 
> We hear a lot of these statements on this thread and anybody who has followed it know exactly who these people are.  In order to be a harbinger of hate, the first thing necessary is that the hate monger must stereotype the target hate group.  The second thing required and just as important, is that anybody who stands up and points our that stereotype is wrong and unfair, must be shouted down and discredited in the most vile and unfair manner as possible.  This is necessary to discourage and dissuade fair minded people from coming forward to support the voice of reason.  Why would anyone risk becoming a candidate for the same kind of abuse the voice of reason is experiencing?
> 
> ...



You are evil and mentally ill, and Muslims are killing Jews and Christians.

Where does that leave us? Muslims need to show tolerance towards non Muslims if they want the same in return.  Get it, ya dumb Nazi pollack?


----------



## citizenal (Feb 3, 2016)

Love trumps hate.  Those who preach hate will reap what they sow.


----------



## citizenal (Feb 3, 2016)

This one is just for you Roudy!


----------



## Roudy (Feb 3, 2016)

citizenal said:


> This one is just for you Roudy!


They sure did!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 3, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Love trumps hate.  Those who preach hate will reap what they sow.


Do you really know what Muslims did to Jews, ahole?

Jewish Refugee's Story at the U.N.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 3, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Love trumps hate.  Those who preach hate will reap what they sow.



You love to hate.  The problem is Islam:


----------



## citizenal (Feb 3, 2016)

Roudy:

I have already conceded that there is evil and hate in the world.  the difference between me and you is that you believe it is because of the Muslims.  On the other hand, I see no difference between Muslims and Jews; they are both guilty of abominations and terrible things, but the instigators of all these terrible things are the Zionists of which you are one.  This makes you part of the problem and a perpetuator of it.  I want a world at peace because this is the only sane course for mankind.  In contrast, as a Zionist, you want a world at war because their are fortunes to be made and stolen in times of war.

Remember!  That pot of boiling shit in hell is still waiting for you.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 3, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Roudy:
> 
> I have already conceded that there is evil and hate in the world.  the difference between me and you is that you believe it is because of the Muslims.  On the other hand, I see no difference between Muslims and Jews; they are both guilty of abominations and terrible things, but the instigators of all these terrible things are the Zionists of which you are one.  This makes you part of the problem and a perpetuator of it.  I want a world at peace because this is the only sane course for mankind.  In contrast, as a Zionist, you want a world at war because their are fortunes to be made and stolen in times of war.
> 
> Remember!  That pot of boiling shit in hell is still waiting for you.



I think that Gd, and not you, is the only Judge of who will or will not go to Hell.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 3, 2016)

citizenal said:


> Roudy:
> 
> I have already conceded that there is evil and hate in the world.  the difference between me and you is that you believe it is because of the Muslims.  On the other hand, I see no difference between Muslims and Jews; they are both guilty of abominations and terrible things, but the instigators of all these terrible things are the Zionists of which you are one.  This makes you part of the problem and a perpetuator of it.  I want a world at peace because this is the only sane course for mankind.  In contrast, as a Zionist, you want a world at war because their are fortunes to be made and stolen in times of war.
> 
> Remember!  That pot of boiling shit in hell is still waiting for you.


Take your meds.  I never said that.  You're the one blaming all the evil in the world on Jews and Zionists.  Yes, Islam is an evil ideology that makes Muslims behave as barbaric backwards-ass Neanderthals. No denial.  Perhaps you've been drinking from that pot of boiling shit too much, ya dumb Nazi pollack!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## citizenal (Feb 3, 2016)

Foreveryoung436:

True: God is the final judge in all things.  I just figured that Roudy tosses out so much crap in this world that it is only fitting that he gets lots of it in the next.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 3, 2016)

And you think if there's a hell, the hatred and bigotry you exhibited in this thread aren't going to buy you a one way ticket to it?  Ya ok.  Keep drinking from that pot.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## citizenal (Feb 4, 2016)

As far as what I have written goes, there is no hell, no hatred, and no bigotry.  What you wrongfully see in me, is merely a reflection of the venom which poisons your own mind.  I sincerely hope you see a psychiatrist soon before you hurt yourself or someone else.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 4, 2016)

Wait, you never showed any bigotry, nor did you allude to this pot of shit in hell that you eat from?  Ha ha ha.  I suppose you think the rantings of a dumbass Nazi pollack on the Internet will somehow convince people to treat Muslims better.  Keep up the good work, shmuckski.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 4, 2016)

citizenal said:


> As far as what I have written goes, there is no hell, no hatred, and no bigotry.  What you wrongfully see in me, is merely a reflection of the venom which poisons your own mind.  I sincerely hope you see a psychiatrist soon before you hurt yourself or someone else.


Many psychiatrists are Jews. You should go see one, bare your soul and get that load off your chest.


----------



## citizenal (Feb 4, 2016)

I have nothing to get off my chest and am proud to have stood up for the truth and what I believe.  Isn't this what being and American is all about?  Hossfly and Roudy apparently believe being a good American means either browbeating someone to believe what you believe of if that fails then resort to the most vile forms of disparagement so others will be afraid to stand up to be counted.  Adolph Hitler would be very proud of these two units.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 4, 2016)

citizenal said:


> I have nothing to get off my chest and am proud to have stood up for the truth and what I believe.  Isn't this what being and American is all about?  Hossfly and Roudy apparently believe being a good American means either browbeating someone to believe what you believe of if that fails then resort to the most vile forms of disparagement so others will be afraid to stand up to be counted.  Adolph Hitler would be very proud of these two units.



They have always been this way.  One is an racist ideologue of minimal intellect and the other is brainwashed. And yes, they do display most of the Nazi characteristics with the exception that they replace the Palestinians as the people to be demonized.  

As Primo Levi, Holocaust survivor and author, said:

 'Everybody is somebody’s Jew. Palestinians are Israel’s Jews'. 

and even more poignantly:

"I distrust success achieved with an unprincipled use of arms. I feel indignant toward those who compare the Israeli generals to Nazi generals, and yet I have to admit that Begin draws such judgments on himself. With dismay I see the solidarity of European countries weakening. I fear that this undertaking, with its frightening cost in lives, will inflict on Judaism a degradation difficult to cure, and will damage its image. I sense in myself, not without surprise, a profound emotional bond to Israel, but not to this Israel."

OPINION: Understanding Primo Levi, Auschwitz survivor

Great men and women and great thinkers all agree with us regarding Israel.  So just shrug off the inane insults of the intellect challenged.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 4, 2016)

montelatici said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > I have nothing to get off my chest and am proud to have stood up for the truth and what I believe.  Isn't this what being and American is all about?  Hossfly and Roudy apparently believe being a good American means either browbeating someone to believe what you believe of if that fails then resort to the most vile forms of disparagement so others will be afraid to stand up to be counted.  Adolph Hitler would be very proud of these two units.
> ...


You and citizenal can't be insulted enough, Hazel.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 4, 2016)

montelatici said:


> citizenal said:
> 
> 
> > I have nothing to get off my chest and am proud to have stood up for the truth and what I believe.  Isn't this what being and American is all about?  Hossfly and Roudy apparently believe being a good American means either browbeating someone to believe what you believe of if that fails then resort to the most vile forms of disparagement so others will be afraid to stand up to be counted.  Adolph Hitler would be very proud of these two units.
> ...


There ya go, one Jew hater exchanging notes with another, totally forgetting the relationship between Muslims and Nazism.  Palestinians are actually just another of the various groups of Islamic Nazi lunatics spread all over the world today.  ISIS, Hamas, Hezbollah, Islamic Jihad, Al Queda, Taliban, Boko Haram, etc. these groups are all the same evil Islamic Nazi ideology vying to establish a caliphate in geographical area they occupy, by killing off and subjugating those that live there.  Blaming Jews or Zionism for this cancer to modern humanity called Islam is not going to help Americans have a more positive impression towards Muslims.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 4, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...



You have lost every argument, you have all been shown to be purveyors of propaganda through the use of contemporaneous, source documentation from official archives.  Of course you can't help but insult those that expose you.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 4, 2016)

citizenal said:


> I have nothing to get off my chest and am proud to have stood up for the truth and what I believe.  Isn't this what being and American is all about?  Hossfly and Roudy apparently believe being a good American means either browbeating someone to believe what you believe of if that fails then resort to the most vile forms of disparagement so others will be afraid to stand up to be counted.  Adolph Hitler would be very proud of these two units.


You believe being a good American means being a good Jew hater.  Did anybody tell you that you're in the minority? Adolf lives well in you, Shumckski.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 4, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Funny, you lose every argument you think you won.  LOL


----------



## montelatici (Feb 4, 2016)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > citizenal said:
> ...




There is no relationship between Muslims and Nazism.  There is a far closer tie between Zionism and Nazism. In many ways, Islam is the opposite of Nazism.  Islam is a religion that attempts to convert and include people of all races, ethnic groups and nationalities to Islam. Nazism is a secular ideology that attempts to exclude people of different races, ethnic groups and nationalities from the Aryan race.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 4, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


----------



## montelatici (Feb 4, 2016)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



It is funnier that you never realize you have been made a fool of while losing every argument. You can't win arguments with propaganda when the facts are available from official archives via internet.  Zionist propaganda was able to take hold and flourish, especially in the U.S.,  before the internet and older Americans are brainwashed. The young in America are no longer being brainwashed, and it shows in their opinion of Israel.  You lose again.
*
"Young Americans take a dim view of Israel’s actions"*

Young Americans take a dim view of Israel’s actions


----------



## montelatici (Feb 4, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Should I or shouldn't.  Ok done.


----------

